# Newbie waiting to get started in August 2011



## littleC

Hi All

Its my first time on FF and have to be honest it feels a little weird! But everyone seems so nice i dont care!
My partner and i have been TTC since Jan 2009 and have had every test under the sun! I have PCOS and Hyperthyroidism (although I have known this for a few years the thyroid thingy anyway)
I have been feeling down in the dumps and had so many friends falling pregnant and biving birth its hard to keep the smiles going for them!
Now I can't believe I am getting excited about having IVF as I can't believe it has come to this, but when it comes to it its what ever it takes hey?
So have a meeting to discuss the treatment this week and what the process entails but I have so many questions and just want to know how quickly they will get started and what the chances are as i feel like they are not very high. Sorry to be negative, as I am sure you peeps that have started your journey have been trying to keep positive.
If anyone is at the same stage or has any info they would like to share with me about how long till and how they get started i would really appreciate it! The closer thurs gets the further away it seems!
I don't know what procedure they are going to use even as we know its the MF that is the problem but the locum consultant we saw at the hospital was awful and didnt explain anything!
I mean how often does it work first time? I guess if you are successful first time you wont continue posting on here??
Any news of info very welcome, feel like some buddies would do me the world of good!
Fingers crossed for you peeps out there.
And thanks for reading my post!
xx littlec


----------



## Em05

Hi littleC,

Welcome to the site.  I'm new enough here too and awaiting treatment - IVF or ICSI, said they'll decide on the day.  We've been trying for 3.5 years with no luck and started getting tests done in March.  We were given the results a few weeks ago, mine were all fine but my husband's morphology (sperm shape) is 1%.  We had our first apt with the clinic yesterday where they gave me my AMH results (this test wasn't done with the other tests) and turns out I've very low AMH, consultant says its what a 39 year old would have.  Was so upset when I heard as with all the other results being ok I really thought I was fine and it was just my husband with the problem.  I'm 35 and had felt time wasn't overly on my side to begin with but now I feel the pressure is on.  The consultant said it all depends on my egg quality and he can't tell that until I start treatment.  I'm hoping to start at the start of Aug or Sept - can't come quick enough!  

Like yourself, when we were given our first results our consultant was a disgrace.  Said my results were fine & that I looked healthy & not over weight so should have no problems (never mentioned the AMH test!).  He then went to my husbands results which he knew nothing about, he actually said "I don't know much about sperm so not really sure what that means"....  Crazy!

I know what you mean re friends etc having babies and getting pregnant.  Really is hard to keep upbeat all the time.  I've only told a few people, family mainly & two friends. Hiding it from everyone else for some reason.  Just seems to be happening so easily for everyone I know, really is hard not to get down isn't it.

Sorry for my big rant but its like once you start you just keep going...

So have you been given any indication as to when you'll start treatment?  Are you going with NHS or private?

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi LittleC and Em05,
I'm also awaiting treatment, haven´t even been given my appointment yet but they say it will be Aug. I've been told by the specialist that IVF is my best chance although my FSH is really high indicating a very poor ovarian reserve and in not so many words they sympathetically (not) said "get a move on" 
So I have been referred to a private clinic (my pct don't fund). Being private I expected to hear pretty fast...it's been nearly 3 weeks and 3 phonecalls, I´'m sooo impatient! (Thanks to this site I have been able to moan about this countless times   )
I've found alot of hope reading through the stories posted here and although its not good news all of the time, it does provide you with a reality check and some comfort in the fact that someone out there is going through the same experience.
It also gives you an opportunity to read up on it all before you start and it much more fun than thumbing through countless books!
I've not got many around me having babies as it seems that everyone has been there done that, got the babygro.....apart from me! I was living my life to the max whilst they were all settling down and I never for a minute thought that I would end up going through all this at 35.
It seems that keeping positive is the key and I intend to take all the support I can get, wherever it my come from!
Sending you both positive vibes  
Wishing you love and luck in your journey.
x


----------



## mazv

Hi girls 

Welcome to FF 
I know it can seem an age when you are waiting for treatment to start  but I promise the time will pass quickly. The cycle buddies board on the website is a great place to chat to and meet others who will be going through treatment cycles at the same time as you are. It's a great way to share all the ups and downs of the scans, tests, injections etc.. with people who know exactly what you are going through at that point in time.

The boards are here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 and there's a group going already for Aug/Sept treatments. Just jump right in and say hello 

Wishing you all the best  
Maz x


----------



## littleC

Hi Guys,

Looks like we are at a similar stage, I have to say i have been posting all over this site and hovering in the chat rooms to see if there is any indication on how long it all takes to get started.
It's hard to juggle a job and a life without being able to plan! 
Honey-bee, you sound just like me at 32 I thought I had a little time on my hands but with a BF who is 42 the pressure is on.
I have found great comfort that despite what I think I sound like when I talk about this I am not crazy and if I wasnt curious or even down right obsessed I would not be normal!
Phew, I shall be getting the support and advice from anyone and anywhere, so thanks for your words.
Em05, sounds like you are a little more clued up than me, but I suppose once I have had an appt I will be a little more clued up.

Will defo come back and speak to you guys, stay in touch!
Good luck for now and for the start of your journeys.
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Honeybee - I was told the same by my consultant "time isn't on my side & I should start straight away".  Couldn't believe it.  Not for one minute did I think I'd be in this situation whilst partying my 20's & early 30's away! Just such a big thing to get your head around.  We've decided to go private as the NHS waiting list is 1 year and seen as time isn't on our side we've no choice!  Yes, I agree about this website, it is great to read through success stories & experiences.  Gives us the hope we need esp when feeling low.  Like you said, I think being positive will get us through our journey's.

LittleC - Yes its really hard to plan anything when not knowing when treatment will start & whats involved.  As regards starting, it really depends if you're going with NHS or private.  Also with the NHS, the waiting lists differ so hopefully you're in an area where the lists are low.  Our clinic said that treatment starts about 10 - 12 weeks after your initial consultation.  There is a short and long protocol (you probably know that by now).  As far as I know the short protocol is for women with low & high AMH and the long is for everyone else.  Short protocol is 2 weeks and long is 4-6 weeks.  

Will be nice to keep in touch, feels good to know I'm not alone.  

Best of luck to you both & all the best on Thurs littleC, let us know how you get on.

Take care xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Guys  
LittleC, Not long til thurs, hopefully then you'll have some indication when it will all kick off, not long hopefully!   I found that I read so much about it all but it never really falls into place until you have a consultation with an expert. 
Em05, yep, the partying seems to stop when you have all this to face but at least we got a good decade or so in!!!   I don't blame you for going private, I probably still would if I had a choice and hopefully you'll never meet another Dr that doesn't know about sperm! What clinic are you using?

I'm sure my postman thinks I have a crush on him as early every morning I'm practically pouncing on him at the doorstep but still no letter from the clinic. They told me I'd hear in a week and its been......Ok I have to stop that, broken record! I should just give them a call and chase it up but for some reason I'm trying not to sound like a stalker. They must have loads of women hounding them right?    But for the sake of the postman, I'll wait till Thurs, then I'll call! Wow this is onlythe beginning and I'm already loosing it   
Em05, are you also waiting for a letter to confirm your start date?
Little C, Good Luck on Thursday, keep us posted.
Take care, Love and Luck
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Honey-bee,

We sure did   ....if I'd a choice I'd be still at it....my brother is off to Ibiza in Sept and I would LOVE to be going.  I was only saying to my husband that I'd love to have just one more 'mad one' before I start my treatment.  He thinks I'm nuts to even say that!!  Nah...unfortunately I've got to leave that behind til I get what I really want esp after being told I'd need to get a move on  

Yeh we're going private as feel I just don't have that year to wait for NHS seen as my ovaries seem to be 39 or 40 according to the consultant! I am going to Origin (only private clinic that seems to be up here).  Are you based in UK?

Aw you poor thing re the wait on the letter.  I know how it feels as that is the way I was for all our hospital appointments.  I'd just ring them tomorrow esp if the week has passed.  Believe me I'm sure they're used to it at this stage as we all seem to be the same.  We had our 2nd apt with the clinic on Sunday where they gave me my crappy result and also took our bloods for HIV etc, we also signed forms for IVF/ICSI.  We were given an appointment there and then for 1st August where we will get our results and our start date for treatment.  I really hope to start on 4th or 5th of August but if not it'll be start of Sept.  The nurse said she couldn't give us the date until she found out the consultants annual leave plans as August is a busy time for holidays and she thinks there may not be anyone there to do my egg retrieval in mid Aug.  That might be a reason for the delay in your letter, high holiday season and staff shortage??  

Oh I wish I could just fast forward time for us all.....the waiting is the worst.  It seems to be a waiting game at all stages.

Sending you lots of positive vibes... 

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi ladies!
Well its nearly Thurs littleC, make sure you take a notepad, you may just get information overload  
Em, I can't believe you had an appointment on a Sunday! Is that cause theyre the only clinic for miles and have to fit everyone in?
I had to ask to get my nhs fertility specialist to refer me into a clinic and I chose the one that was closest, I figured it would be easier to get myself to and fro fitting it around work etc I'm in surrey (South East England) and the clinic is literally a 15min drive. 
So I took your advice and called them and they gave me an appt over the phone (glad I didn't wait any longer) but its not until Sept 28  still at least I know now and I'm going away just before so hopefully the time should pass, or time for one more mad one!   Like I could afford it now anyways!
You mentioned they would decide on the day ISCI or IVF, any idea what it depends on? 
Yeah, it would be good if we could fast forward...... but rewind our ovaries!!! 
Hope you're both well,
Love and Luck
x


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

LittleC - hope you're feeling ok about tomorrow.

HoneyB - Yeh I was surprised at a Sunday appointment too.  Seemingly the clinic opens most weekends as some of their consultants fly in from London to do weekend clinics (they're based in London for the rest of the time).  I'm not sure what the reason is, think they might be understaffed as I see on their website they're recruiting consultants.  The reason they said about deciding on the day for IVF/ICSI is because of my husbands morphology.  He unfortunately has 99% abnormal kruger.  The consultant said that on the day there could be some good enough sperm that wouldn't need ICSI, fingers crossed that'll be the case as works out cheaper & every penny counts in this game!!

That's great that you called the clinic & got an appointment.  Let Sept 28th fly in for you.  Its good that you've a holiday in between, will keep your mind off things for a while.  That was handy to get a clinic close to you too, will make life so much easier as no doubt it'll be stressful enough juggling work & appointments.

I'm doing a bit of 'stalker' stuff tomorrow!  The clinic asked for a hard copy of my blood test that I had done with my GP (rubella & thyroid function).  I could so easily post it to them but I've decided to 'drop in', saying of course that I was just passing and ask have they had any update on the consultants annual leave for August.  Would just LOVE to know when I'll start.  Its hard to plan anything and also I am just so anxious to start ASAP (like every other lady on this site).  

I meant to ask you....are you taking anything to improve your egg quality/quantity?  Are you giving up alcohol?  I asked the nurse if I should be doing anything to prepare my body for treatment and she just said to lead a healthy lifestyle.  I also asked the consultant could my low AMH be a result of my lifestyle up to this & he said only if I was a smoker, that seemingly smoking effects the eggs quite badly.  

Oh to be able to rewind our ovaries indeed!!!

Anyway....hope alls good with you girls this evening.....

love

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Em05, Im loving the stalker attitude, it seems to do the trick! 
As for as prepping myself, I am trying, I was a smoker and quit 18 months ago and quit drinking 5 years ago. Ive been taking conception vits for as long as weve been trying but now Im starting to consider things to improve egg quality. To be honest Ive looked into nutrition and got confused by it all, it seems extra protein and omega 3 (good quality) helps. But I would appreciate any suggestions. Im sure my past lifestyle gave em a battering   But trying to make up for it all now  
Im not sure if Ive had the AMH test, I need to check my records, gotta try to have as much done on the nhs as poss! That usually means you have a short protocol, we'll see. 
Have you been on the TTC with poor result/low count board?
Thinking of you tomm LittleC and Em, hope you get some more news.
Love, luck and healthy ovaries!
X


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Wow thats great that you quit the smoking & booze.  Good woman.  Wish I could say the same.  I've a wedding to go to tomorrow & will have to have a few drinks at it as if I don't I'll have everyone presuming I'm pregnant & just can't handle all that right now.  After tomorrow I'm finished with it, have to give all this my best possible shot or I'll only regret it.  Yeh I started taking the Pregnacare vits about 2 months ago & had read about Omega 3 so started taking them this week.  Must get as much protein into me as poss too - will do a total overload    I'm not sure about anything else.  Zinc I heard is good for everything.  I find it strange how the clinic advise you to just take folic acid & healthy lifestyle and thats it.  I told them about me taking pregnacare & that my husband is taking Wellman & they just said thats up to yourselves.

The AMH test cost me (plus consultation) £400 in private clinic so if you can get it done on NHS deffo do as it looks like its expensive.  That'll kill a bit of time for you too between now & your appointment, I think if you're doing stuff that is involved in the whole process time doesn't drag so much.  Yes I'm on the short protocol cause of the few eggs left in my 39 year old ovaries!!!  I just hope & pray they're good quaility as like they say .... it only takes one!

I'm not sure if I've been on that board, will have a little look now.  I sometimes get bamboozled with this site & forget where I've been & what I've read. 

Well best get back to the groundhogness of work....

Hope all good with you girlies & that you got on ok today littleC.

Love,

Em xx

Not sure if I'll have the time today to do my 'stalk' job as work is busy & won't be able to take the longer lunch I'd planned.  So it'll most likely be Monday.....hopefully the longer I've left it the more news they'll have.


----------



## littleC

Hi Ladies,

How are you both?
Sorry i have not been on, went for a well needed dinner out with the girls and decided to tell them what I am about to embark on, thought I was sounding a little crazy so wanted friends to be in the loop. Not sure if I shall regret that but it's too late now!

Anyway, Honey-bee, well done for taking Ems advice on the stalker plan, I would have said exactly the same thing. I myself did a little bit of stalking when I was waiting to find out and I am glad that I did for two reasons...The 1st being that the crappy consultant at the hospital put down my BMI and my age the wrong way! and the 2nd when I called she told me my appointment date but then called me back with a cancellation bringing it all forward a month! I hope that is not all my good luck used up! 

So went to the info seminar today and was told my area does 3 cylces on the NHS so was very shocked as thought it was only one (sorry guys I know you are paying for yours)
But Em what they did tell us was that they decide on the day for everyone whether they are to use IVF or ICSI as it depends on the sample and the available swimmers (or non swimmers if the case maybe!) they of course have a rough idea what they plan to do but make the decision there and then for everyone.

I have to say I was so glad that we went to the seminar as my BF was not quite getting it and I needed hom to hear it from the doc hmself so he now knows what to expect (of course he has not rea every website poss!)

Well done Honey-Bee on the not drinking, I shall have my last drink for now on sat but only one of two then it T total for me too. Em you enjoy yourself, and I know just what you mean about peeps assuming you are pg just because you are not drinking, but you enjoy the freedom while you can!

So in all it went well today, consultant and treatment plan on the 30th July so not long to go until the plan is set out. Em I completely agree with you, I just want to get started too, I think I will be a day 2er (re starting the nasal pray) which is coming up just after the appt so really hope I dont have to wait, if its day 21 it will take forever!
Still got a week's holiday in between that so will help time to pass.

I know what you mean re work and time off, really hard to plan and at such a busy time of year too, oh well, if we need the time we take the time simples!

Well keep us posted re any stalking, appts or results, cant tell you how great having you guys to talk to has been and we haven't even started yet!

Speak soon ladies.
Keep smiling!


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls (makes me feel younger!)

Well LittleC I am all smiles for you   I'm so glad you get three rounds, thats great, dont worry about us at least we're all on the road now!!!
At least now your friends can support you, they may not get their heads around it all but at least you can tell them what you need from them. I worked abroad for a long time and sice I came back to the uk friends have been thin on the ground so I'm grateful that I can share all this with you guys so thanks!

I can't believe they got your bmi and age the wrong way round but top marks on the stalking, I got an early appt too (still 2 months away though!) 
I know exactly what you mean about your BF attending today. I´m still not sure how mines going to take it all, he'd much rather it happen naturally and just doesnt get it. I'm sure he'll pay more attention to the medical staff, I swear he thinks I'm exaggerating half the time but forget trying to get him to read about it   why do we have to do all the hard work?! 

Em05, You go ahead girl enjoy that wedding, its hardly gonna be ibiza is it ?    Have you read the zita west book´fertility and assisted conception´' (think thats it) theres a big section in there about nutrition etc. You read it and then tell me about it - I got confused! But basically everything I eat is bad and a whole bunch of stuff that I can´t even spell should be in my shopping trolley   I know I need to start cutting out the caffeine wow thats gotta be my last vice? I'll have to take up shoplifting!!!

Thanks for the heads-up on the AMH test, I tried to ask the nhs secretary about it today (more telephone stalking!) Tommorow Ive got to get a drs appt to see if theyll do it. Also all my other tests are a year old (or more) so apperantly I will have to do smear/chlamydia FSH and Hep B/C etc. 
It makes me realise how long its been dragging on, but youre right, at least it will give me things to do.
I hope I'm not too far behind you too, still at least you can both give me the heads-up!

Take care, it's nearly the weekend!
Love and luck and positive vibes
Oh yeah and I blew you both a bubble too!
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

How are you?  Hope you're both well.

LittleC - That's great news, so glad its that close for you & also that you get 3 goes on NHS.  Don't worry about us, as Honeybee says we're just glad to be able to do it.  Good woman for telling your friends, you really do need all the support you can get when going through something like this.  I can't believe that about them mixing up your BMI & age - just goes to show how we've to be on the ball with everything.  The info seminar sounds very good, that's good to know that they see on the day for everybody about IVF/ICSI.    

Honeybee - I must take a look at the Zita West book although I've a feeling I'll be the same as yourself - bamboozled by it all!  I eat all the bad things too & love my coffee    Good on you for looking into getting the AMH test done, the more results you have with you for your appt in Sept the better.  Was just thinking....did you ask your clinic if they have a cancellation list?  Might be worth asking and telling them to put your name on it & say you're willing to start any time.  Also, thanks for the bubble.....  

I have to say, it was lovely to read your messages today & I agree with you both, its so nice to have someone to chat to about this that understands so thank you too.

Well things with me are ok, bit tired & hungover but to be expected I suppose with a finish time of 5:30am - yes it was a case of residents bar & sing song!!  The day went fine, enjoyed it eventually.  Had a horrible moment at dinner.  Before I tell you what happened I'll give you the heads up on things.....Basically I have only told my sisters, mother & 2 friends in work about this, all other friends are clueless & they think I'm waiting to start trying until we buy a house as we're just renting at the mo.  I can't tell my best friend as unfortunately regardless of who you are she would have the world told.  I hate not being able to tell her as she is my dearest friend for years but I know she wouldn't be able to help herself esp when she has a few drinks on her.  Myself & DH got married in Nov and I feel people are just waiting for some 'good news' every time they see me. So anyway.....back to yesterday....We were sitting at a table of 10.  I went to the loo and when I came back my best friend said at the top of her voice (she was sitting at opposite side of table so had to raise her voice).."we were all just saying that we thought at this stage there would be a bun in the oven".  I nearly died, I knew there would be a few comments or questions throughout the day but didn't for one minute expect that.  The whole table just sat there looking at me waiting for a reply.  I got so flustered and for what seemed to be a lifetime couldn't get any words out.  I eventually came out with "I'm sick of people asking me that" and then when I got a few concerned looks I got back to my usual speal about the whole house thing. My DH wasn't there for any of it and when he returned to the table I went to tell him what had happened and then my lip started quivering so I quickly shut up & changed the subject.  It was then that I decided I needed to get rat arsed as I felt so angry. Even the crudeness of the expression 'bun in the oven' annoyed me.  Thankfully after a while I chilled out & had a good time.  It does make me dread nights out and occassions like that as for some reason people just feel they have to ask me.  Think I'm just going to lay low for the next few months, its hard enough going through this without the stress and upset of stuff like that!

Well that's my moan of the day over!  Hope you're both enjoying the weekend.  Enjoy those few drinks tonight LittleC.  I'm snuggled up on the couch in the pj's already, I'd say the bed will see me very soon!!

Speak soon.....

Em xx

Speak soon &


----------



## Wishing1

Hopefully this is it? Honeybee?


----------



## honey-bee

Hi girls
Welcome wishing1  
x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Wow, the weekends go by so fast.
Em, hope the heads better, you obviously had 'one for me'   
I'm sorry to hear things got a little awkward for you. If your friend had any idea I'm sure she wouldnt have even dreamnt of being so insensitive, but I agree that you have to be selective in who you tell, especially if theyre gonna let it slip to everyone and thir dog! 

I'm lucky in that Ive never had to put up with that as Im not married ( I guess people think we sleep in seperate beds!) instead most people, especially those at work presume that I dont want or dont like kids and tend to exclude me from their conversations, which hurts.

Well back to work tommorow, it helps pass the time I guess, I really hate wishing my life away but I'll feel alot beter once I have my first appointment.
I'll probably give them a call about going on a cancellation list, thanks for that, I never even thought to ask - too busy moaning!!!  

Hope your both well.
Love and luck  
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Honey-Bee, Little C & Em. 

I was chatting to Honey-bee last night in one of the chat room's and she said to join the thread. hope you don't mind!

I'm kinda new to this site so if I don't get the abbreviations please forgive me!

I'm 30 husband is 31, we have been TTC for around 2.5 years now, I am overweight which I know goes against everything but have lost 2.5 stone and the specialist tells me to lose more but i have got to the stage where I'm unable to lose anymore which is so annoying when you try so hard.  

I am the oldest of 6 children and all my 4 sisters who are the same size if not bigger have children, we are at the stage where all our friends are having children, I can totally sympathise about everyone asking 'when you having a baby' we got married 2 years ago and my excuse is I'm focusing on work at the moment. 

I have told quite a few people when looking at who knows is a lot! but it was to shut them up really!

My husbands SA is fine so i am the problem, the only test they have done is for PCOS as my blood test's looked like i might have it, scan proved otherwise! I am now thinking, after reading Zita West's Fertility and conception (twice) that i might have Endom, but they won't do any test's until i lose more weight.   We have our next appointment on 8 August and can't say I'm looking forward to it, this is our 5th appointment which i am sure they will just say the normal lose weight, hopefully i will see 1 of the 4 specialist's again this time so i don't have to tell the whole painful story again. sorry to waffle on.

I hope all your treatment and appointments come around quickly and you are all blessed with a beautiful bundle of joy soon.


----------



## twinter12

Hi all do you mind if I join you - you all sound about where I am with things at present with TTC.

A little bit about us - I'm 39 and DH is 42.  We have unexplained fertility we have both had loads of test and all have come back clear.  We had our first tests 3 years ago but I was overweight need to get BMI down to 30 but then they closed the NHS referral so had to wait.  They have only just opened it up again in April and luckily my BMI is now at 29.8 and so have now been transfered to our nearest clinic in Eastbourne - awaiting to hear from them for appointment.  Like you say might do a bit stalking and ring them to see if they have referral through yet - doesn't hurt to chase.

I have been told we can have 3 IUI's and then 3 IVF on NHS but with my age more likely only do one IUI (maybe 2 if can be fitted in) then straight to IVF.  You get it on NHS for 40 plus 6 months apparently so my doctors thinks if necessary can get 2 treatments in of each   - as they say time it ticking for me.


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

You're very welcome Wishing1 & twinter12.  Hope you're all doing well.

Honeybee - Yes I certainly did have 1 (or maybe 10) for you   Head is ok now although bunged up with sinus, no doubt its an after effect of Friday!  Just getting too old for all that lark.  I know what you mean re people excluding you from children conversations once you're not married.  Used to happen to me all the time.  They did keep asking when I was going to get married which used to bug me & then when I did, I wasn't married a day & the questions changed to when will I have kids - just never ends!  I did my 'stalk' call to the clinic today but was a complete waste of time.  The receptionist said everyone was busy & couldn't talk & that she'd get someone to call me which of course they didn't.  I kinda thought with going private they would be a bit more attentive.  Going to ring in the morning (stalker of the year deffo goes to me!!!).  I just feel they should know at this stage what the annual leave arrangements are for their staff in August.  Just so annoying not to know if I'm starting on 4th of Aug or start of Sept. Again, its just total impatience on my part & want it all to happen now!!!  Any update on getting your AMH test done through NHS?

Wishing 1 - So sorry to hear of your struggle.  Did you look into trying to loose weight in a different way than what you've been doing?  Sometimes your body just becomes immune to same foods & exercise and doesn't burn off the weight like it did previously. Seems crazy that they won't do tests until you're at a certain weight.  Hopefully luck will be on your side on 8th Aug and you'll get further with things.  I feel your pain re family & everyone around you having babies etc.  Just so hard sometimes.  We've just got to try keep positive and think that one day it'll be us  

Twinter12 - That's fantastic that you get so many goes on NHS.  Hopefully you'll only need the one    I would deffo keep ringing to see if you can bring forward your appt.  I know over here the NHS doesn't have a cancellation list but if you ring once or twice a week & check if they've earlier appt's available you can be lucky & get one (people ring & cancel all the time).  I managed to bring two appts forward that way.

Love & hugs to you all.....

Em xxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls, welcome Twinter12
Em, that sounds frustrating about the clinic, I think Im in for a bit of a shock because Im half expecting the red carpet   I know, Ill come back down with a bump!

Great news that you get that many chances Twinter12, but as Em says you only need one! Do you have to try the IUI first on could you go stright on to IVF? As it's unexplained hopefully they will have more of an idea after your first tx.

Em you're not being impatient at all, you could be starting any day and they still can't tell you?   Id be having kittens!

Wishing1 its great catching up with you in the chat room, hope your hubby had a nice birthday!

LittleC I hope all is well with you, you'll be getting your treatment plan soon!

So I was so focussed on trying to get my AMH for free I had a bit of a shock today  
I went to the drs to get the paperwork for my blood tests and I have to pay the NHS because I have been referred to a private clinic!  
I didn't see that one coming, but apparently its cheaper than the clinic would charge, but still! Trying to get an appointment to have the blood test is the next adventure and the fun continues, at least its passing the time!

Hope youre all well
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Yeh Honeyb its frustrating alright, I called just there & they again said there was no-one available to speak to me and someone will call me back.  Fit to scream at this stage!  Hopefully you're clinic will be different, I've a feeling my clinic is a bit hap-hazard & understaffed at the mo which makes me quite nervous going for treatment there but unfortunately have no choice as the only one up here  

Thats so annoying about having to pay for the AMH test.....although at least its not as expensive as the clinic but still, just seems to be money money money is this game  

I got an appt with the hospital on 2nd Aug, I'd say it'll just be more tests or maybe adding us to the list for IVF/ICSI.  The last appt we had with them was the wonderful one where we found out my husbands poor results (found my wonderful ones through the private clinic).  Wonder will the hospital do the AMH test, suppose I'll find out next week.  Either way its a year wait on NHS here  

Just feel I can't think about anything else at the moment and have this deadness in me thats been there since I found all this out.  Would love to just have an on/off switch where I could go back to my happy self & enjoy life a bit more.  I seem to want to avoid everybody too, just can't handle any more questions bout when I'm going to have a baby.  Maybe I'm just becoming more anxious the closer the start of treatment gets.  Oh if only we could fastforward time & rewind the ovaries eh!

Hope you're all doing well today.

Love,

Mini Moan Em xxxx


----------



## Em05

OH MY GOD....I just rang them again and they told me I'll be starting next week    Can't believe it, really thought they were going to say Sept.  Better try get rid of this cold asap!!!  So happy, excited & nervous....


----------



## twinter12

Em that's really good news  

Going to try rining again this afternoon and see if my referral has come through yet.


----------



## twinter12

Phoned Eastbourne Clinic they have still not had my referral through and told me to check with my doctors that it had been sent.  Phoned doctors and they said it had been sent on 19th via email to be approved by PCT so might be stuck with them.  

 I'm so impatient will give another week and then try calling again.  Eastbourne very good and said I could phone and check up whether had been received as many times as I liked.  She said things usually take and about 2/3 weeks so its been 3 weeks since my appointment but then only a week since email.


----------



## Em05

Thanks twinter.  Still in shock!  

Aw that's annoying re the waiting.  Is there a chance you could contact PCT maybe


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Em I was gonna try to cheer you up but now.....     Good News! 
I was also gong to say tht the people you are dealing with t the moment are most likely receptionists/admin and not the ones doing your treatment, so their attitude should not reflect upon the rest of your care.
I dont have to pay for the amh as they wont do it.........its the other 7 that I have to pay for!

Twinter, sorry to hear about your wait but do keep phoning, I was in the same situation very recently and although Im now moaning about my 2 month wait I can empathise with you as its even worse not kowing. You will soon though and like em said maybe you could find out if the PCT have recieved it. We may be stalking but we also have to take control whever we can and it does help pass the time.

LittleC and Wishing, hope this finds you both well
Love and luck to you all
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all well, good new's about your appointment EM05!

Twinter12 - keep chasing it does work  

I went to the doctors today for a totally different reason other than the dreaded "Infertility" word but ended up balling about it!! Typical ...... however it fell on ear's that wanted to listen   she's told me about a free weight loss meeting during the working day, but spoke to my boss who said I can change my hours to go result!!  She also told me about what i need to do next time i go to see the specialist what to ask and what medication she thinks i should be on! I'm going to her again!!! 

Honey-bee , EM05, twinter and Little C       

Speak soon xx


----------



## Em05

Thanks girls, so happy about it    Having panic moments every now and then re my body not properly prepared as didn't quit alcohol til last Sat!!!  Also not on all my vitamins that long.  But sure nowt I can do only go with it and hope for the best  

Wishing1 - thats fantastic about your visit to your GP, sounds very good advice & that she actually cares too (which is rare these days!).  Also brilliant that your boss is supportive too.  Hopefully you'll get started with the meetings really soon. 

Honeyb - Yeh here's hoping its just the admin/receptionists.  Whats the story with the AMH test?  How come they won't do it?  Also, why do you have to pay for the other 7 tests?  Is it cause you're going for treatment privately?  Seems crazy.  It really is a postcode lottery with the NHS, its bizare how in some areas things are covered and others not.  Its the same with waiting lists and number of attempts your entitled to.

Hope you're all doing well & looking forward to the weekend.  I'm finished work at 1pm today for the weekend yippee  

Chat soon,

Em xx


----------



## littleC

COOO EEEE!!!! I'm back!
Hi Girls,

Sorry I have not been about, seems like to have two new friends! Hi wishing1 and twiner12.

So no up dates as far as treatments are concerned but think my BF has had a personality transplant or at least a reality check! Since the info sesh he is like a different person, taking it all very seriously and even telling his mum without me suggesting it! 
So 1st appt on sat and I am bricking it. Sorry i am very nervous. I am really hoping that I can start the process on day 2 of my cycle and not day 21 as day two is very soon! Not sure I will be able to hide my disappointment if he says day 21 that will be another 4 weeks and I will not be a happy bunny!


Em, your wedding note had me feeling sorry for you that you were put in that situation but the way you just got wasted cracked me up!
Can't believe your good news! So excited for you.......slowly slowly catchy monkey that's my expression!
Keep us posted, we maybe experiencing the mood swings and night sweats together...well when I say together...you know what I mean!  

Honey-Bee thanks for remembering me even though I was very rude and didn't log on for a while.

Oh actually forgot to tell you, oh better fill you in first or you might think its a bit weird.

So I am 32 and my profession  is childcare, I did ten years in nursery 5 of which were with babies (hence the love of children)

So last weekend I was doing (some of you will think im nuts) I was doing a very good deed of caring for my friends 11week old for the day while she and her DH went to a wedding, so was a bit tied up. Can't believe I actually did that to myself but all my friends trust me and felt like if I was the only one she would leave her with then I had to say yes! Right?


Anyway thats why I was tied up all weekend, she was a bit of a grouch so made it alot easier to give her back!

Anyway Honey-bee, thank you for remembering me. That is crap re the AMH test, as the hospital probably knew you would need that so could have saved you paying,   !
Hope it does not cost too much (you know I feel bad for you and Em)


Twinter and Wishing- Hi There! Sorry we have not spoken before but you are very welcome!
I am not having massive weight problems but am at the heaviest I have ever been, although it is not too much for the clinic I am trying to get it down and it is not shifting! I have been running 3 times a week two of which are for an hour and the other short run but nothing is happening. So I know what you mean, I hardly have any clothes that fit and feel crap about that and then all the other problems aswell!
We/you will get there though, something inside of you will click and you will reach your goal, wishing- well done on the 2.5 stone that is amazing, keep going!

So saturday is two more sleeps away, Im v nervous, but not just for not hearing what I want to hear, I haven't told you, I have a real problem with exposing myself!   Oh my god you must all think I am absolutely nuts! But seriously before I had to have all these tests, I had not even had a smear! I hear you gasp! I know I am an idiot, but I had to take my BF with me when I went for the HSG scan and I asked him 6 times 'can we go home please?' and had an iffy belly. What a nightmare! So as the day gets closer I am getting more nervous and stressed all the time, but I think I just need to get over myself!


Well bedtime for me need to get some beauty sleep! 

Love and Luck to you all!

Speak soon 
littlec
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Good to hear from you littleC, had wondered how you were getting on.  Soooooo only 1 more sleep til you find out.....I will keep everything crossed that you start on day 2.  Yes it'll be great if we're both going through the treatment together (although not looking forward to those night sweats etc).  Thats fantastic re your BF having a different attitude since the info sesh, will make such a difference having him understanding things better etc.  When I found out that we were doing the treatment so soon, I asked the nurse should we be doing or taking anything in preparation and she said for us both to keep off alcohol.  Now my DH is not a dipso but his reply was "sure my sperm that they'll be using was made 3 months ago, I'd say the no alcohol is just for you really".  I could see his point but still, you'd think with a nurse giving you that advice & the amount of money we're spending he'd be willing to do anything!  Anyway after much lecture from me, he promised to go off it for the few weeks - prob just to shut me up really    

God LittleC thats hard to be working in childcare and going through this.  And good on you for looking after your friends baby for the weekend, as you say was prob good that she was a bit of a grouch as always good to hand them back   You really do deserve your dream to come true.

As for the hang up with exposing yourself....don't worry about it at all.  The way I look at it is, they see us all going in there in all shapes & forms so nothing will phase them.  Unless they see the likes of me go in after I've just put my fake tan on my arms, chest & feet with the rest of my body as white as a ghost - they'd probably think I'd some sort of skin disorder!  Must make mental note to skip the tan application for the month of August or just stop being lazy & do the whole body 

Well....not long now.....this time tomorrow you'll know.  Here's hoping it'll be day 2.  The very best of luck.  Keep us posted.

HoneyB, Twinter & Wishing - hope you're all doing good & have nice weekends planned.

Chat soon,

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

LittleC I thought it was something we said!!! Welcome back! 
So, by now you would've been to the clinic and I hope it went well and look forward to hearing all about it. I was cracking up about about your panic, I know thats not very empathic, its just the way you explained it and em replied about the fake tan     I must admit I did have the same fear but Ive had sooo many check-ups that it does get easier. They did my hsg while I was under anesthetic for my laproscopy and I think the fact that I was knocked out for all the tests makes me cringe. It didnt help that the consultant walked straight past me afterwards, then apologised saying he didnt recognise me from the other end!?! Horror

Em, is it all sinking in yet and have you hadsufficient time to sort out your fake tan?! I totally understand what you were saying about your BF mine had a cigarette (gasp) but only cause he was drunk (double gasp!) Now fortunately taking it all seriously and following all the do's and don'ts but still worried he doesn't completely get it. I hope as you mentioned littleC that it will change after the 'official' appointment!

Twinter, I hope you hear soon, so far I found waiting for the referral the worst part as until then I had no time frames to work from (or count down, more's the point!)

Wishing1, we'll catch up soon in the chat room, Ive been so busy with work that I dont seem to be on the ball enough to keep up with the chat! That and I'm a crap typist! Hope you're well, when does that group/class thing start?

Off to bed now, Geez its only Monday!

Love and luck to you all
x


----------



## twinter12

Chased again this morning still not been received.  They think its stuck at PCT as they do referrals in batches and I must have just missed the last one.   said give it another week to 10 days


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had lovely weekends??  

Twinter - Thats awful about the referral still not received.  The NHS is unreal, it really is.  Aw I hope you won't have to wait too much longer.  Keep up the stalking....it does work!

So LittleC.....how did you get on?  Do I have a cycle buddy this week  

Honeyb - I cracked up laughing when I read about your consultant not recognising you from the other end.....hilarious   Yeh here's hoping our other halves will finally get it although I still wonder about mine...wouldn't put it past him to just get trollied with the idea of his 'sample' produced 3 months earlier!  I told him to plan a big booze up in mid August to keep him going - I really do make him sound like a dipso don't I....he isn't really, just has a stressful job & enjoys his few pints at the weekend.

Well girls.....have 2 updates for you......Had my planning appt with the clinic yesterday and got my drugs    OH MY GOD is all I can say.  Even though I knew what was ahead (injections etc) it really only hit me when I saw them sitting in front of me + when the nurse was giving a demo as to how to do everything.  Found it all a bit daunting to be honest and there was little or no talk in the car between myself and DH on the way home, we were both a bit shell shocked!  Anyway, we're fine now & just going to get on with it.  Have them all in the fridge just waiting for my day 2 to arrive this week.  I've to call to the clinic on day 2 where they'll give me a scan & watch me do my 1st injection which should be Thurs/Fri/Sat of this week!!  

Second update ..... had our 1st appt with the fertility centre (NHS) this morning.  Found the consultant very good (nearly better than the one at the private clinic!).  He gave me a little more hope re my AMH results, he laughed when I told him what the consultant in the clinic had said about my ovaries being about 39!  He said the only thing he would take from that result is that I need to start straight away.  He gave me an internal scan, which the clinic never did.  Also which I wasn't expecting & wasn't prepared re de-fuzz so mortification to the max, lets just say dodgey tan was the least of my worries    He said everything looked fine - ovaries in correct place & normal number of follicles so feel a slight bit relieved although I won't know the quality til during treatment.  So basically we'll go back to him in 3 months for another appt where we'll be put on the waiting list - I thought we were on it already!

So thats where I'm at girls, I shall update you (if you want me to of course) when I get started with injections.

Hope alls good with you all....

Chat soon,

Em


----------



## twinter12

Hi Em, sorry to sound silly but if you have all your drugs etc and are starting to take them surely you are on the list etc and having treatment why a 3 month wait?


----------



## Em05

Hi Twinter,

Sorry, I should have explained better.  Basically I started off getting tests done in hospital (NHS) with Gynie where we were told all was fine with me and that it was a semen problem.  The Gynie sent a referral letter to the Fertility Clinic within the hospital.  While I was waiting to receive the appt for there, I found out that when you're put on the NHS waiting list here it is a year wait so decided to go private.  It was only when the private clinic did the AMH test that I found out it wasn't just a semen problem    So we were just at our 1st NHS appt today.  Hope that makes sense, I'm not the best at explaining things properly    Hope all ok with you x


----------



## Wishing1

EM05 - PMSL - de-fuzzing!!! Lol internal scans are not the best!! - Which reminds me I have my appointment next week!!!!!! Can't believe you have all your drug's     so exciting it's really happening!

Honey-bee - I haven't been in chat much recently, just don't have the time not sure whats going on! My weight thingy is on Thursday, so not looking forward to that! got my next fertility appointment on Monday have my list ready to go and been doing loads and loads of research in what my GP has said.

Twinter - keep on chasing them you will get there!

Little C, hope everything is well xx

Good luck to all and fingers crossed


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Wishing, its been a busy one for me too but it does help the time pass! So lets   that they stop giving you a hard time about your weight and start helping you with your fertility! 

Em, WOW it really is happening, Im so excited for you, Im a little confused with the double appointments, is it so you still get free treatment as and when the time comes?  Im still laughing at your suprise scan! I cant believe they never did one before, I thought that was the first thing they did. Unfortuntely thats when mine revealed a massive cyst which delayed everything by 2 months, I could have been your cycle buddy  

LittleC it would be cool if you guys are cycle buddies you'll have to let us know.

Twinter, sorry to hear that youre still waiting, hang in there once it all starts it seems to go so fast.

Sorry to be brief but rushing around a bit!

Love n luck
x


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Wishing - Yes internal scans aren't the best ESPECIALLY when completely unprepared.  Its typical me, just presumed we'd fill out a few forms and be put on the waiting list.  I think the nurse saw my shock/horror in my face when internal scan was mentioned and informed me to expect them at every visit!  Yeh can't believe I've the drugs & ready to go.  Found myself day dreaming yesterday if we get a positive outcome but stopped myself as want to just take the whole thing step by step. Thats great that you've your 2 appts coming up.  You might be surprised with Thursday, you might come out of it feeling positive with a new plan.  Good woman for being prepared for your appt on Mon, always good to go in armed with a list as mind goes numb when in there.  Best of luck with both, lets know who tomorrow goes.

Honeyb - Sorry bout the confusion on the 2 appts.  The NHS appt just happened to be the day after my planning appt with private clinic.  Yes I'm attending the NHS one to put my name on waiting list for free treatment (although I thought I was already on it), hopefully won't need it and if I do hopefully it'll be for a brother or sister    As for the surprise scan, mortified even at the thoughts of it    The gynie did a scan alright & I informed the Fertility consultant of that yesterday (in the hope I'd get out of having another one!) but he said the gynie would've been looking to just see was everything healthy etc. whereas his scan yesterday was seemingly looking to see if I was a good candidate for IVF, he said he was looking at totally different things i.e. were the ovaries close enough to the stomach for the needle to go into & also checking the follicles & thickness of the lining of the womb.  But I am surprised at not getting any scan from the private clinic, the only thing they did was the AMH test & BMI, that was it really, no internal scan at all.  Such a shame that we're not cycle buddies.  Where are you at now re your cyst?  Do you take meds to remove it?

LittleC & Twinter - hope all is well with you both.

Love,

Em x


----------



## twinter12

I'm fine thanks just impatient really, although in   for natural this month so you never know maybe something will happen and wont need my appointment   - wishful thinking.


----------



## honey-bee

Hi girls,

Wow its been so hot here today and I read someting about how most women plan to have their baby in a preferable month, before the hot weather starts etc.....If only thing were that simple!
Twinter good luck with the natural efforts, I must admit I'm really late but tested a BFN, my cycle seems to be all over the place which feels a bit like a cruel joke. Still gotta have fun trying  

Wishing, thinking of you today, hope it went well and as left you feeling positive.

Hi LittleC, hope you're well.

Em, I think you're gonna have scans a plenty coming your way   What was that thing about the ovaries being close to the stomach for the needle? Maybe Im being blissfully niave but need more explanation on the one! As for my cyst, well its long gone and hopefully never to return! It was a bit one on my left ovary found by the first scan I had.

Speak to you all again soon,
Love and luck
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Twinter - Fingers crossed for this month  

Honeyb - Apologies again for my lack of detail...I meant to put stomach wall!  He said they need to access the ovaries via a needle through your stomach and sometimes women's ovaries can be slightly lower than they should be which makes it a bit more difficult for them to access with the needle.  I'm not sure which stage of the treatment he was referring to.  I thought everything was done via the down below area - fuzzed or de-fuzzed  .  I didn't ask as he was going 100 miles an hour with all the info.  Good to hear your cyst is long gone, after I posted my reply yesterday I only remembered it was back in 2010 when you had it. Sorry to hear about the BFN, do keep trying as they say it'll happen when you least expect it. 

Wishing - how did you get on today?  Hope all went ok.

LittleC - hope you're doing well....

Well my AF arrived yesterday so have an appt tomorrow at the clinic for my scan & 1st injection.  Can't believe its happening.  Hoping I don't get any bad side effects but suppose I wouldn't care what I went through in the coming weeks if it meant a positive result    Just going to take each day as it comes and keep those day dreams at bay!

Chat soon,

Em x


----------



## Wishing1

oh Em fingers crossed for you xxxx

It was kinda weird today! We all sat in a semi circle, said our names and what we have done previous to lose weight, I was the youngest there by 20 years!! I don't think most of them wanted to be there, kind of a afternoon out for them to chat to other people! Got weighed and measured and that was it!! got a pack which I will  try to through, Just in from Aerobics, think I need a day off!!

Little C hope you are OK, and you too Honeybee xxx 

Hope to catch up soon xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing - Good to hear you got on ok yesterday.  Hope you find the pack helpful.  Good woman doing the aerobics, hopefully it won't take long to reach your target weight.  Funny that they're all about 20 years older than you, can picture the scene alright with them prob only there for a social outting more than anything!  You all set for your appt on Mon?? xx

Well.....1st injection has been done    Went ok, wee bit sore for the first second, then fine.  You'll never guess......I had to have another internal scan!  Maybe I'm just very naive but I thought because I had my AF that the scan would be on the outside of my stomach....oh no, to my shock & horror, basically action replay of Tuesday's feelings, it was internal!!!!  So yet again was mortified re all areas not de-fuzzed (yes I'm not one to learn my lesson!) + mortified at the grossness of internal scan while having AF - just so wrong!  To make matters worse it took them ages to find my ovaries which were the size of raisins when they finally found them!  But anyway besides all of that, the injection is done and dusted & I'm not due back til next Fri for my next scan - I'm sure I'll russle up the energy between now & then to de-fuzz   

Hope everyone is well & you're all doing something nice for the weekend.

Chat soon,

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
I will endeavour to take more time this evening and spell check! Read over my last post and it seemed to be in code  

Wishing, I'm sorry to hear your meeting was a bit of a let down, I hope at least it gave you the well deserved opportunity to brag about how much weight you've lost so far!!!  
Not long till Mon. I really hope they start testing  
Em, wow bet you've never been so happy to have AF so its all systems go   You better invest in some decent razors, as I believe there more scans coming your way! Its easy to take the p. until its my turn that is! How did you find the injection, did you do your own and where are you injecting in? I'm still confused about that stomach wall/needle thing, I thought it was all done internally and I'm wondering if thats for the egg retrieval? I'm aware that others can read this so I'm really hoping that I don't sound too naive, I have read plenty of books I promise!
I'm glad its Friday as Ive had to do alot of training at work and that always fry's my brain! Tomorrow were going to tackle our paperwork, I'm still waiting to get my blood tests done but can't until day 2. I have to give the clinic dates of my last 6 months AF. It was clockwork until recently and now its all over the place which is making me worry that somethings wrong as my ovarian reserve was poor before and I only had my op in May. (Em, cyst was detected in 2010 but as you know nhs don't rush!) 
Em I really believe in the power of positive thinking   I think if you set your mind on something then your body, mind and surroundings can eventually fall into place. I'm also a realist, which helps balance things out! I think its OK to dream but to remember their are alternative outcomes that may arise until your dreams come true. Oooh it sounds like Ive been smoking something, just having a philosophical Friday   
So   to all and lots of  
Love, luck and a little extra,
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Honey-bee and Em, 

I have to say I loved saying i have already lost 2 and a half stone   and got a few well done's then the bloke doing the course said you should try doing weight's!! errm no thanks!!

Honey-bee, I'm not really that with it when it comes to what happen's when, i feel i read the same bits over and over but don't learn anything.

Em - everything i have is crossed for you, LOL at honeybee's comment - good razors!!   

Will give you all an update on Monday, hope you all have fun relaxing weekends      &        to all. xxx


----------



## twinter12

Clinic has now received my referral and funding been agreed so just now waiting for them to sort my appointment


----------



## honey-bee

Twinter,


----------



## honey-bee

Oops, don't know what I did, but it posted!

Twinter, What I was trying to say was Good news! I know how that feels as I was in the same boat only a couple of weeks ago and I know the relief when the clinic at least acknowledge you.

Now it begins 

I'm supposed to be studying so I'm gonna log of for now (in case I ger found out)   
Back later 
x


----------



## Wishing1

Twinter - yippie!!!!!!


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls  

Well AF here, Finally!
I can at last get my "well-moaned-about-day-2-blood-tests" done!!! I'm taking my credit card (just in case) don't want to be embarassed, can't give it back if I haven't got enough money, can I?  
I'll let you know the damage, actually I don't really care now, just glad its here.
It will also give me a chance to compare my results against my old ones. I had them done in Feb but thats too old for the clinic. (They should heve seen me sooner then shouldn't they?!   ) 
I hope you're all well.
Lotsa love and luck,
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had lovely weekends?  Well I must say, it was great to see all your good news when I logged in today.

Twinter – That’s brill that they have your referral, hopefully you’ll get the appt any day now.  Great feeling when you know your journey is finally starting….

Wishing – Aw thanks.  How was today?  Hope you got on ok & they were more helpful than usual.  You’re doing great at the weight loss, 2 + a half stone is fantastic, must’ve been a great feeling alright when you got to say that at the meeting on Thurs.  As for the weights…..eh no thanks!

Honeyb – Aw delighted to hear your AF arrived & you can finally get your day 2 tests done.  Were you in getting it done today?  Hope it didn’t cost too much or even better nothing at all.  Sounds like you’d a busy weekend with working & studying, you poor thing although being busy really does help time move faster.  Thanks so much for your lovely words on Fri, you’re right about positive thinking & going to try my best to keep that way through it all.  As for the needle into stomach thing, I’m the same as you, totally bamboozled by it.  I’m wondering if I took him up wrong as from what I’ve read everything is done internally.  If I go back to him again I’ll ensure to ask him.  

Well girls, I’m on day 4 of injections.  Going ok so far.  Saturday wasn’t great, had headaches, felt tired & got diarrhoea.  Rang the clinic & the nurse said it was unusual as very few people get side effects.  She said if it got worse I’d need to go in so I just slobbed on the couch all day & then yesterday I was fine.  Feel a wee bit off today but grand.  As I said to the nurse, I don’t care what I’ve to go through once I’m not doing my body harm & my ovaries are doing what they’re supposed to!  Honeyb – the injection is fine.  The first one was a bit scary but it really is amazing how quickly you get used to it.  I’m doing it myself as prefer to be independent & also know I’d inflict less pain to myself, can only imagine what my DH would be like!  I choose the stomach as more flab there    They said you could inject your leg or tummy.  It really is fine & I’ve no marks or bruising.  I was just a bit nervous re getting the injection right i.e. getting the correct setting & doing that primer thing (getting rid of the air from the needle).  Girls, when your clinic go through this, try take it all in or even write it down as my mind went numb.  Thankfully the injections come with instructions so you'll be fine anyway.  I’ve to start my second injection tomorrow so hopefully it’ll go ok.

Well that’s about it from moi at the mo…..hope this finds you all well.  Look forward to hearing how you got on today Wishing & Honeybee.

Hope to hear from you soon LittleC.

Love,

Em xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Em, 

So glad to hear your feeling a bit better and the injections are not too bad. xxx

Honeybee hope it was ok today let us know.

As for me I saw yet another registrar today, so whole story again. She was basically saying lose weight, i said everything the doctor told me, didn't really care, I  started losing it!! I said how am i supposed to lose weight, it's just turning to muscle and muscle weighs more, she said up to your GP! Well i then stood up and showed her that the skirt i had on is way too big, she said gastric band - So i said give me a laproscopy, she said no, i said why, she said dangerous due to anaesthetic, so i said well when you have a gastric band you have anaesthetic what's the difference?! So she went and got my consultant!! 

I asked what a normal period is, and she didn't answer, as for my new beard that's comming along nicely - pluck or wax!! The tablets i could be on would stop me getting pregnant. OMG!! Give me stength   

So in comes my consultant, he is so much nicer and understand's everything, he suggested swimming, i have issues with water in my ears but hubby said he would come weekly with me so going to give that a go with aerobics, Zumba!

He requested I have a blood test today, but it was closed   so going tomorrow for a blood test 8 different things on it!! He also perscribed me some tablets to make me have a period monthly as they have gone crazy at the moment. (not the pill) I cant read the writing will have a look tomorrow - as the pharmacy was also closed and it's a hospital prescription!

He wants me to go back in 2 month's but couldn't book my appointment as guess what - they had gone home!! JOKE.

Got my last blood test result's defo no ovulation, and they are investigating PCOS? Fingers crossed I have it so they will give me some form of medication!!!!

Sorry will stop moaning, i know all of you are going through so much more, just need to get it off my chest. 

              to all of you  

Love me x


----------



## honey-bee

Hello Girls!

Ha-ha, Had my bloods done today and didn't pay a thing  
Just kept my head down and my arm out! I had to be there for a walk-in at 7am and I am not a morning person, so they obviously thought don't screw with her she looks at right one!!!    Well whatever it was, Im glad as I need to save however I can.
The whole time I was thinking, "gotta tell the girls"   

Em, glad things have setled down, I know what you mean about putting up with the effects, it means its working  

Wishing, I want to come down to Kent and give that dragon a poece of my mind! Glad the consultant came to the rescue, at least your getting tests. Maybe once you get the results they will start looking at those instead of gastric bands etc. Having just gone through a lap, I would suggest you avoid it if you can and as for the gastric band, No way, youre doing great! Dont let the   get you down  

Off now to watch a movie.

Love and Luck to you all
x


----------



## Wishing1

Honeybee - thats great you didnt have to pay - woop woop     when do you get your result's?? 

Im going to the walk in clinic tomorrow, hope they get it done quick as got to be at work at 8.45 and they dont open till 8. 


Im watching Hells Kitchen USA now, will let you know how tomorrow goes. xx


----------



## Em05

Hey Girls,

Wishing - Holy God....what was that registrar like....a complete wench - so insensitive & stupid too.  Like the anesthetic thing was just ridiculous.  As Honeyb said, good job the consultant came in & talked a bit of sense.  I tried Zumba just recently, its really good & great fun too.  I tried another thing which people are swearing by for loosing weight, now its tough going but I'd say you'd see results, its called Bodycombat.  Jeez, the day afterwards I had pains in parts of my body I didn't even know had muscles!! You should give it a try if there's a class near you.  Thats great that you're going on meds so you have a period every month, fingers crossed they'll manage to sort the ovulation thing too.  Hope you got sorted in the walk in clinic this morning?

Honeybee - Wahoo...thats great you didn't have to pay - every penny counts in this game.  Make all future appts in the morning so they'll be terrified to argue with you    Did they say when they'll have the results?  Hope its soon so you'll know where you're at.  

Well feck all to report from me today.  Started my second injection this morning, went grand although is a slightly more complicated one than the other one.  Feeling bit bloated today, work trousers were bet onto me in work - loooovely!!!  Had a bit of an argument with DH last night which continued into this morning.  All fine now but by God was he driving me nuts.  He's really stressed in work & wants to head away for few days but I'm afraid to move!  He kept on at me as to when I'd be able to go away so I ended up loosing it with him & before I knew it we were having world war II.  He just couldn't seem to grasp me saying I don't know about days etc til they see how I'm progressing on Friday & I find out EC day.  Oh anyway, its all grand now & I think he'll know in future just to keep his trap shut    No truer words said than "Men are from Venus & girls are from Mars"   

Hi to Twinter & LittleC.

Love,
Em


----------



## Wishing1

Hey all, 

Em glad you have got it all sorted now, sometimes you need a blow out to clear the air, and making up is always fun  

All I seem to do is moan at the moment but.... went to walk in at 7.50am to be told they don't open until 9.  
so I sat around and waited, she poked my left arm for 10 minute's then went onto the right, which was fine, blood came out and filled the 5 bottles!!! have a lovely Blue/Black left arm now.

Got my drugs today they are ..... Norethisterone! 

Anyway just short and sweet today, hope all is well with everyone speak soon   xxx


----------



## twinter12

Hi All, no news to report yet - letter not arrive  
Another of my old friends text me yesterday to say she was expecting her second due at Xmas - sperm donor single mum.  She is great but I am slightly jealous


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Wishing - Can't believe you filled 5 bottles!!  You must've been weak after that.  Hopefully it won't be long til your results.  Great that you got your drugs.  Would you believe a friend of mine at work who is also having fertility probs was given a prescription for Norethisterone today too.  Like yourself, she went to doc first thing this morning.  She hasn't had a period in 2 years since she came off the pill.  They had her on Clomid which did nowt for her so this is an alternative.  Its supposed to be very good, hopefully you'll see good results.  

Twinter - Fingers crossed your letter will arrive real soon    As for your friend, its only natural to feel that way.  I thought it was just me until I came on this site & see its the most normal feeling to have.  Your day will come soon    My DH wants me to call to his friend who's wife just had a baby last week, he wants to drop a present in.  I SO don't want to go, like I'm happy for them etc but just find it so hard.  Also I know they'll start at the whole 'so when are you two going to start trying', just can't deal with all that at the mo.  Will have to come up with something to get out of it!  Does your friend know about you?

Nothing to report from me today.  Feel fine today apart from a bit of bloating.  Friday can't come quick enough to see how things are looking.

Hope all good with you Honeyb & LittleC.

Love,

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Well, I can't copmpete with you two, bodycombat and zumba? I did go swimming yesterday (its a weekly chore) I do love swimming but I tried my best not to get my hair wet (aargh I'mturning into my mother!) and my neck is as stiff as! I was doing my sumbarine periscope impression!
Ive put on alot of weight (I was always tall and skinny!) and put that down to giving up smoking but two good things came out of that.... My boobs!!! So then my waisline was increasing and I was starting to get questioned "whens it due?" - honestly. I put it all down to this massive cyst that was growing on my left ovary. Since Ive had it removed......NO more excuse   its gone but my belly hasn't, hence the weekly pathetic attempt at excersice. My hat is really off to you guys !
Wishing - I hope those tablets work for you. Ive always been regular but they don't think I ovulate properly. Like you, I previously saw lots of different people with different opinions so hopefully soon it will be ore consistent.
Em, is that a 2nd type of injection or the second time your injecting? I think you need to line up some baggy clothes, bring on the elasticated waists  
Hi twinter and littleC hope youre well
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello

Well I have my next appointment, its the 10th October, so I want to be 2 stone lighter by then!! Any hints gladly welcome!!

Take care all xxx


----------



## twinter12

Finally got our appoitment through for 25 Aug so all go now.  Lots of forms to fill in and samples and tests of the day but we are now headed in right direction.


----------



## Wishing1

Yeah Twinter, that's fab new's


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Twinter - Thats great news, delighted for you. So soon too... the forms & tests will pass these few weeks away for you x

Wishing - Thats great bout your apt too.  I've no doubt in my mind that you'll loose the 2 stone, you sound very determined which is the most important thing.  You'll really enjoy the zumba.  Try out that bodycombat too, I'd say you'll see it fall off you after a few of those classes!

Honeybee - I was reading your post in work earlier whilst pretending to be working & burst out laughing when I read the sumbarine periscope description.  The girls soon realised I wasn't doing much work!!  I'm the same when I'm swimming, hate getting the aul hair wet.  As for the exercise, don't go thinking I'm a big fitness head, I tried out Zumba & bodycombat once & haven't returned since.  I enjoyed both but when I heard treatment was coming up soon i said I'd give it a miss as you're only supposed to do light exercise during tx, like walking.  Totally suits me as I'm such a lazy slob  
My 2nd injection is the injection for stopping ovulation, I started it on day 5 of my other injections.  So injecting two injections each day til EC.  Scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed my walnut ovaries have produced some decent follies        .  

Over n out for now.....

Hope you're all doing well & looking forward to the weekend.

Love,

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Twinter - Great news on your appointment, Ive got my forms to fill out too, so far all weve done is drop the papers and my OH (as it was his fault) has managed to put them in some sensless order   He keeps wondering why thyre asking him about his cycle? I think Ive managed to convince him that they wat to know all about his mountain bike!!!  
Wishing - glad youve got another appointment too, unfortunately Im not one to ask about diet or excersise but I'm good at the support bit! (I should be, its my job ) 
Em - Sorry I nearly got you in trouble, theyve been randomly checking our internet usage and web pages at work so its a big no-no for me and I don't want them to know. I read that youre only suposed to do light excersise too so I been practicing that really hard! Also need to be flabby for the injections right?
Ive been so tired this week, sometimes I wonder how Im gonna have the energy to work during tx. Im hoping that Ill be so excited that its all happening finally, that Ill be bouncing off the walls.....even without caffeine.  
Love to y'all
x


----------



## roonie

Hi there - am new to this but have chatted to Em and she suggested I join in over here.  So here i am, TTC for 3 years, countless investigations and no reason for not falling and a battle with NHS we have gone private (Wessex Clinic Southampton - highly recommend so far!) and today was first Gonal F injection.  Was a little disheartened yesterday after my day 2 scan at the clinic I was told I had 5 follicles each side and she was expecting more so my doesage was increased to 300iu, I don't know if this is something to be really worried about, as I have read cases on some sites where some ladies only have 2 follies on Left / Right and 4 on the other - thoughts anyone?  

Em - I totally understand about friends and not telling too many people, we told our parents and DH's set have told countless people (some i hardly know) and to be honest I am hopping mad  but trying not to think about it too much as I don't want to get too stressed.  I think your doing the right thing!!!!!  Also the injection was not too bad at all but I chickened out at the last minute and DH did it - sooo annoyed with myself  as am an independant girl most of the time! Tomorrow I shall conquer!  Anyway THINKING OF YOU TOMORROW AND SENDING LOTS OF POSITIVE THOUGHTS YOUR WAY, take care and sleep well.  

Over and out for now
Roonie x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi again girls,

Hi roonie and welcome x
I wouldnt worry about the scan, firstly I think it sounds pretty good and secondly, the fact that theyve adjusted the meds is good. They cant give you too much to start with otherwise they would overstimm. Easier said than done, but dont worry too much, it only takes one  

Em - I forgot to say good luck, I hope your ovaries do you proud!  

xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Roonie, welcome  

Honey-bee how do you get your crazy people??  I want one!!

Em fingers crossed everything goes well tomorrow  

I'm fed up with exercise at the moment, we are going to start Swimming in a few week's, got to have an op 4 weeks today on my nose so 2 week's of no exercise, will have to eat soup only!!! on another point went to "fat club" today and i lost 1kg 2.2lb's apparently in a week!!  

Anyway I'm off now, will be on tomorrow. xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Em - Im hoping all went well for you today  

Wishing -   You click on the (more) part above which shows additional smileys!  

LittleC - Long time no hear, I hope all is ok?

Roonie - I hope your spirits have lifted.

Im just glad it's friday, any idea how long I should leave it before I call for my blood test results? Will definately attempt the forms this weekend (Im secretly saving them for when I really can't stand the wait!) Ive also got to get a passport photo done for the clinic my OH was straight on it but I'm waiting for a good hair (and good face) day!  

Hope you're all well and have a lovely weekend.
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls, 

Wishing - that's great about the 2.2lbs, well done.    Hope the nose op in a few weeks isn't too serious?

Honeybee - Regarding phoning for your blood results, are you forgetting our famous word 'stalk'!!  Ring them 1st thing on Monday & play dumb.  Say you could've sworn the doc said the results would be ready in a day or two    Good luck with the form filling....hope you rustle up the energy & interest to do them over the weekend.

Roonie - Great to see you joined us.  As for your follicles, I think that looks good.  Don't worry at all about them increasing your dose of Gonal, they may even decrease after it does what they want it to do.  I think with follies, the more the merrier, it does boil down to quality at the end of the day & I think the more they have to play with the better so don't be worrying.  Also I wouldn't worry about your DH doing the injections, I would've got my DH to do mine if I didn't think he'd feck it up!!!  He can be a bit clumsey.  Did you try it yourself today?  Hope you got on ok if you did.  Ah thats a shame about your DH telling people but like you said, don't worry or stress about it now as you've more important things to be thinking of at mo - just tell him to button it in future    Don't feel down at all about your follies, I would give my right arm for that amount x

Well....scan went okish.  I've only 6 follies    He never said anything about size so not sure what the story is there.  I just love the way I go mute any time I go into the clinic, mind goes numb & forget all the questions I want to ask     I told him I was very disappointed & he said I have to stop comparing myself to girls with normal AMH levels.  He said he was pleasantly surprised at the number given my AMH level.  I've to go back for another scan on Sunday & then EC will be either Monday or Tuesday.  Just hope to feck there's eggs in the follies    Feel there's not alot to work with and then also have the worry of DH's sperm.....oh nothing I can do only hope & pray for the best.    Had to laugh at the consultant...he was chinese and he said to me "your husband must empty eh eh eh tonight"....myself and the nurse started laughing.  He was trying to come up with a word for I presume, balls (sorry for the crudeness!) but couldn't think of it so just ended the sentence with tonight, as he'll need 3 days sperm for the EC day.  I told him I'd ensure my DH would be emptied later    Decorum surely does go out the window when on this journey    

Hope all you girlies are doing good this eve & have nice weekends planned....

Love,

Em


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Em

That sound's like positive news wooo hooo, Is that why we have had a late posting tonight then helping DH lol
Good luck for Sunday, will await your post  

Honey-bee call them keep callling them till they answeryour questions and give you your results! Hope you manage to get all the forms completed.. over the weekend, but remember to relax too. Thanks for showing me the  

My nose isn't anything bug, my cousin's son fell on it 10 years ago and broke it! They have only just realised it was broken and thats why I keep getting sinus infections! so will be all good after that, and I can cross it off my list of specialist's at the moment!

Not sure if I will be on much this weekend, maybe late tomorrow as the long awaited and counted down by my hubby football season begins!! 

Love and wishes


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

For a moment there I lost my stalking powers! But you're right, I'll call them on Monday and play dumb  

Em - I think that 6 follies is pretty damn impressive    dont be too hard on yourself, or your ovaries! 
I can't believe it wsn't that long ago that you didn't have any dates and now you have follies. As you said yourself its all about the quality so Im   that you have lovely 'gucci'  eggs  
I hope your able to sort your DH out, at least he's got the football to keep him busy for the days to come (pardon the pun!)  
You'll have to keep us posted but for the time being sending you lots of babydust!  

Wishing - Sorry to hear about your nose, Im really accident prone and mines taken three serious bashings!   But all healed well fortunately.
I too am excited about the start of the footy season, once again our swearbox should fill up nicely!!!   

Em , Im still laughing at your post, glad to hear i wont need to have any decorum  
Hope this weekend goes well for you and lotsa       for your scan.

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing - Aw thanks, just hope there's eggs in them    As for DH...he was away last night so DIY job had to be done!  Sure it gave him practice for Mon/Tues    God that's terrible bout your nose & how it went undetected for so long, good that you're getting it sorted soon.

Honeybee - Thanks for the good wishes & positivity.  Mixed emotions about it today but have tried my best to keep my mind off it.  Spending the day with my Mam today who is a non stop talker so my mind has managed to get distracted!  Yeh its hard to believe alright how quickly it came about, hope the same happens to you girlies    Here's hoping for 'gucci' eggs all round  

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend & enjoying the footie.

Will post tomorrow after tomorrows scan & thanks again.

Love to you all,

Em xx


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Well I'm just back from the clinic, they said the follies have grown & I'm booked in for EC on Tues at 8am.  Excited, scared & nervous all at the same time!

Hope you're all doing good.

Love,

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Morning Girls!

Yay Em, 
Sounds good, sending lots of    
So are you watching the clock till Tuesday? Those follies have got 2 more days to get fat!
Bring on the Gucci!!!

x


----------



## Em05

Thanks Honeybee.  Yeh counting down the hours to Tues.  Sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy in the hope that it'll do some good!  I asked the consultant (AGAIN) was there anything I could do or take to improve eggs & he basically said no that I'm stuck with what I was born with and that the only thing that effects eggs is smoking.  Find it really strange how some clinics state otherwise.  I've been pumping the vitamins, brazil nuts, water, fish etc into me & wondering did I need to bother at all.  Only thing, it does give you that feeling of control which on this journey we've very little of unfortunately.  

Hows your weekend going?  Hope you're enjoying x


----------



## roonie

Hi all

Wow Em thats brilliant news   about your EC, I have everything crossed for you, 6 follies is GOOD and as you told me its the quality and it all sounds positive.  Your very good with all the 'right' things you have been doing.  I am finding it hard not to drink coffee....have you given that up?  I still allow myself one each day which I will probably be berated for admitting! 
My injections are going OK but still letting DH do it, as long as someone does right?  AS for DH telling people it was actually his parents - gotta love the in-laws !!!  Also I roared with laughter at your story of the clinic (which I needed yesterday as I was in a FOUL hormonal mood All day and accused DH of having an affair when he went to get his bike fixed, I really feel bad about that).  Have to tell you, I also go mute at the clinic and once I have left remember all the things I wanted to ask and berate myself for not asking them! 

Honeybee - I cannot encourage you enough to stalk stalk stalk, its the only way to feel in control and not like the clinic are 'doing you a favour' before you ring write everything down you want to ask and make sure you stand up when you make the call, it makes you feel more assertive I swear by it! 

Wishing - Sorry about your nose, I agree with Em that its sooo bad they only just discovered this! WOW. Also well down on the weight loss that is an imense amount to loose in a week so don't be harsh on yourself if you feel less motivated with exercise this week.  At this moment I am sat on my ass right watching CSI reruns about to eat a HUGE roast dinner (organic meat of course!) and I have no intention of burning any of it of today! Oooh yes I am a hormonal mary today  

Right time to stop myself wittering on! 
Take care all love and babydust to all of us!! 
x
Roonie
X


----------



## Em05

Hi Roonie,

Thanks a mill.  Oh not sure about me doing all the right things at the mo as I've just come back from a big pig out on pizza! Was SO tempted to have a glass of vino but opted for fizzy water instead (God I'm just wild!!!).  I'm the same as yourself re coffee, couldn't give it up.  I cut down to 1 cup a day (1st thing in morning as NEED it for kick starting my day!).  Have still been drinking few cups of tea too, hope I won't live to regret it.  Good to hear the injections are still going ok for you, hopefully the week will fly in for you.  When is your next scan?  Sorry to hear you were a bit worse for wear yesterday, so funny you accusing DH of having affair when gone to get bike fixed although I can't say anything as I've done the same myself & probably didn't even have hormones to blame either    Hope you're feeling bit better today?  The hormones do eventually balance out a wee bit as the week goes on.  Glad the chinese consultant story gave you a laugh.  Never heard the likes in my life......having to empty my husband before treatment    As for the mute thing, isn't it just so annoying.  Like I wanted to ask him what size the follies were today & all that came out was "so are you happy with the size of them" (hope he didn't think I was referring to anything else!!) and would you believe I can't even remember his reply    I really do wonder about myself sometimes - ejit that I am!

Well enjoy your CSI afternoon.  I'm about to put on the Inbetweeners, never seen it before but a friend reckons I'll love it.  Anything to keep the spirits up & mind off all things follicle & IVF at the mo!

Chat soon,

Em xx


----------



## Wishing1

Evening All ............ Hope you had a lovely weekend and hopefully enjoyed the sunshine  

Em OMG so exciting, not long to go, bet you won't sleep, but hope you do! How's DH feeling? 

Roonie really sorry about your in-law's they should keep there mouth's  ! hope your hormones start behaving soon! 

Honey-bee how are you doing, have you managed to get all your forms completed? 

Hi Twinter and Little C, Hope you are both well too. 

Thank you all for your kind word's bit worried but sure it will be OK, Had a little break down today, it's allowed! It was the first time in week's that lunch was cooked for me and I had nothing to do and mother in law saw the bruise on my arm and it all came tumbling out! better out than in  

Well hope everyone has a good Monday,   it goes fast for you EM.

xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Evening,

Thought I'd write a quick post before hitting the sack. Well, the weekends passed and I still haven't touched my forms, spent it doing my car insurance instead, wow that was a chore, Ill actually look forward to the clinic paperwork after that!
It seems like emotions are high Its a full moon you know!!!   Well my end too...stupid little argument that I decided needed "talking about" afterwards and somehow turned into quite a biggie to say the least! I don't know about you guys but I seem to put our relationship under the microscope at the mo, almost like we'll have a better chance if we're the perfect couple?! I know thats complete bull but my head seems to come up with all sorts of warped ideas,    Im not even on the drugs yet.....HELP!

So, Hope you're all well,

Em - nearly there.  

Roonie - I hope you're able to indulge and keep your mind off things

LittleC - Hope all is ok

Wishing - Glad you got things off your chest, hope muminlaw was helpful and kind.

Love and Luck and lots of     

x


----------



## honey-bee

Sorry Twinter, ooops I nearly forgot you


----------



## twinter12

Hi everyone, hope you all had good weekends.  I only have a till next week for our appointment  
Really need to stick hard to the diet this week just to make sure BMI stays below that 30 mark


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing - Poor you having a wee break down yesterday, hope you're ok today.  How was your mother in law bout the whole thing?  Hope you managed to have a nice day.  Yeh getting really nervous bout tomorrow now.  Just so many worries from amount of eggs to quality to DH's swimmers.  DH is ok bout it, he has a really busy job so think its the best thing as leaves him very little time to think about it.  Suppose I don't help him when I ask him how he's feeling about 'producing on the day'....I need to just button it & leave him to it - poor guy.

Honeybee - Sorry to hear bout your argument.  Hope all ok now?  I think its just us females, every now & then we take a step back & analyse things to the max (its what we do best) & come out with stuff that we later regret.  This whole IVF thing really does test relationships. I really do think its one of the most stressful things you'll have to go through.  People say buying a house, getting married etc are the most stressful times in your life...I've done both & can safely say IVF wins hands down.

Twinter - Thats fantastic that you'll have your appt next week.  Wishing away the days for you x

Roonie & LittleC - Hope your both doing good.

Well girls ... if I'm not on later you'll prob hear from me either tomorrow or Wed (depending on how whacked out of it I am on the sedatives tomorrow).  

Love to you all,

Em x


----------



## Wishing1

hiya all, 

Em so exciting not long to go now   

Mother-in law was fine felt a bit better afterward's went and sat in the sun!

Honeybee - so agree about the full moon, i haven't been this all over the place in yonks!! 

I had a random unexpected call from my GP today, asking who had asked for my test's so told her my specialist and she said he need's to call the lab to authorise another test that she doesn't have authority to ask for? Don't know what that is, when she was on the phone I asked have any of the results come in, as he asked for them to go to the surgery and she said yes .... I said are they OK and she said ............... they are indicating PCOS!!!!!! now they said that before but it was only slight, i had the scan and they said I had nothing, but she said it looks very much like it OMG.  So I'm a bit do i get my hopes up on having it or not think about it just in case it's not  

Anyway i will shut up now, Speak soon 

Em if you don't get on later, hope tomorrow goes really well.


----------



## roonie

Hi Girls 
This is going to be short and sweet but I am happy to report I don't feel quite as bad today, started first antagonist injections today and felt teary on and off today (poor boss!) but not QUITE as insane as I did on Saturday! I am lucky to have an amazingly understanding DH though who mainly chuckles to himself and lets me get on with it! 

Honeybee - I AM right there with you on the full moon sitch' it abso*****lutely makes me more la la   and a little bit Grrrrrr !!  I also get where your coming from with a small 'discussion' becoming a huge one, I too have analysed things that normally I would not have and your right about thinkinking 'well if WE were perfect then maybe we would conceive" of course rational roonie knows that its a load of rollocks but feeling rational is not easy when going through this is it! 

Wishing - I am so sorry to hear you were so upset, I hope your feeling better for letting it all out?  Sometimes you just needs to cry / shout / swear (one of my faves in case u hadn't guessed!) etc etc.  As for Doctors call and indication PCOS I think you need to get on the case tomorrow and find out EXACTLY what they are saying / implying...!? I hope you get more answerrs tomorrow. x 

Em - Thinking of you tomorrow my lovely and sending all the positive vibes  its a huge  and I can't even bring myself to think how you must be feeling.  (not sure that actually makes sense!) Anyway try get some rest and sleep if you can and I will will doing my positivity fertility dance for you tomorrow   

Twinter and Little C hope your both OK.  Great news only 1 week till next apt. Twinter! 

Take care all
Love and Baby Dust 
Roonie x x x x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Aarghhhh I just lost my whole message  

Well it looks like the swear box will hekp pay for tx!

So it seems all our moods have levelled out now?!

Wishing - Wow so it might be pcos after all, you said that all along didn't you, I guess we know our bodies best! Im guessing that with a diaganosis they will take you more seriously, or else  

Em - Im so excited nervous for you, it really feels like were all gong through this together. Make the most of the sedation, it will be your last chance to get 'out of it' for a while!!! 

Roonie - Sounds like your boss is pretty undertsanding, I won't be telling any of mine, they'll just assume that Im a 'psycho   from hell! As for the swearing, thats my speciality too.

Twinter - Good luck with the diet, not long to go!

Little C - Hello x

I can't believe I was so busy today, I forgot to call and ask about my results, I know, Im letting the side down! 

Thats the only problem with keeping it all quiet, little things like making a phonecall turn into a covert mission!

So on with the super-slueth-stalking

Em, I hope you can sleep tonight, thinking of you  

    

x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi Everyone, 
First day here and already i feel like I'm in great company.

My husband and i have been trying to conceive for 4 years and to be honest i didn't feel like anything was wrong until my GP suggested getting checked out late 2010. Has a lap and dye done in sept 2010 and was told very sensitively, by my obstetrician that there was no spillage from either of my tubes but "theres things we can do"(I hadn't even come round from my anaesthetic properly and didn't quite take it in). Had to go for a HSG scan before going back to see my ever so sensitive obstetrician. Had that in Nov 2010 and then went for my follow up where he compared my right tube to a "swiss roll", nice!!!!

Anyway gave us six months to try to conceive naturally and having failed to do so he had referred us to a clinic of my choice. 
In Ireland you have no choice but to do this privately so i do know that thankfully i set the time frame. Initial consultation should be a few weeks and then it is up to us when we start our first cycle but given that this will cost us 6000Eur we will have to wait till we can get this together. Luckily all other tests are normal and he feels we will have a positive result from IVF.

I have four sisters who will not stop having babies so just when i get over one another starts but i can't honestly begrudge them their happiness as it's something i long for too but it is hard to keep smiling. Chin up though cos it will happen for us too and remember when it does there may be someone close to us feeling like we do now.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope your experience is positive 
Sammy


----------



## littleC

Hello Everyone!

Sorry I have not been around, been away most weekends and work has been manic so didn't feel like sitting in front of the PC when home. Also just returned from a week away.

Looks like I have alot to catch up on with you all!

So whats new with me? Well went to 1st consultant appt on the 21st July hoping to start on day 2 of aug period, but when the doc realised i had not had a smear (ever) he was v cross and said I had to wait until the next cycle. Thing is if I had known this was going to be the case I would have just got a grip and had it done but no one told me!
Anyway after holding back the tears my dates have been scheduled for starting the spray end sept, injecting oct and egg retrieval 2n week of nov.
Booked a smear before my holiday worked myself up to it and them my bloody period came early! That never happens! Anyway had to cancel but all sorted now and apart from the worst bit of baring all it was over in about 8seconds! Has worse than that already!

So now I have got over the disappointment of not starting this month getting nervous, excited for the sept start and like you Em will be hit with a dose of reality when the drugs arrive!

So sorry Em my smear fear has come back to bite me and I will be a month behind you, but I will be able to ask you all the questions and you will be able to let me know what to accept.
Just been trying to plan for the next few months and trying to be realistic but grounded that plans will have to be made in the slight chance that i maybe pregnant just before xmas but not to put too many hopes in either. Very funny time.

So i have to be honest that I have not read all the updates but can see there have been some up and downs so hope you are all ok and things are moving in the right direction, in for some forward for others and on the up for everyone!

I will be a better fertility friend from now on and pay close attention. Thanks for sticking with me, its great to know you are all there.

Sprinkles of baby dust once more.
Love, luck speak soon
little c
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your good wishes, you're so good.  I didn't manage to log on yesterday as was a bit zonked all day after EC.  Well it went ok, they only managed to get 3 eggs.  Went into floods of tears when they told me that as just before they started the procedure the embrologyst said she thought she'd get 5.  Turns out 2 follies were cysts & the other had no egg.  They've just rang to say that 2 eggs have fertilised & they're going to do a day 2 transfer tomorrow morning.  They said they won't know the grade of the embryos til tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they are good ones    The procedure went fine.....loved the sedation    Bit crampy again today but nothing major.  Started those pessary things this morning, they went fine too.  DH's swimmers had improved which was great so those Wellman tabs plus no alcohol helped I think.

Wishing - How strange of a call to get the other day.  Have you had anymore word back?  Hope you're ok x

Roonie - Thanks for the fertility dance      How are you doing today?  How are the injections going?  Hope all good & the hormones are managing to balance themselves out.  When is your next scan?

Honeybee - Hows you?  Did you ring about your results?  Good to hear you're busy in work as will make time go by quicker.  When are you heading on your hols?  That must be soon enough, you lucky fecker.  Have to say, enjoyed every min of being 'out of it' yesterday.  The anesthetist told me afterwards that during the procedure he asked me were the meds ok i.e. were the painkillers ok & I simply replied with "yeh its lovely"....he said they all had a laugh.  Such a mad feeling, have never gone under anything like that before.  If only you could get it in tablet form over the counter  

Sammy - Welcome to the thread. Yeh its an expensive business alright.  €6k is about right for ICSI but IVF should be cheaper?  Did you get that quote off Sims in Dublin?  I think you may be able to claim part of that back through your tax at end of year.  At least all your other results came back ok & your doc is hopeful that IVF will be a success.  As for the 'swissroll' of a tube....what are they like, they find the strangest of words/phrases for explaining things.  As I said to the girls here the other day, I was told to make sure my DH was 'emptied' before we went for EC.  Only thing is, it does give you a bit of a laugh as so unexpected.  We all know what you mean re sisters etc getting pregnant, is just so hard but believe that your day will come soon x

LittleC - Great to see you back & that you're doing good.  That was a pity bout the smear but at least you're all set to start in Sept & you know where you're at.  Hey, I wonder will you & honeybee be cycle buddies?? Would be great if you were.  Well I'll be here (& Roonie) anyway to give the full low down on what to expect at each stage.  How was the holiday?  Did you go anywhere nice?  

Twinter - Not long now   x

Babydust to all you lovely girlies 

Em xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the support Em. I'm crossing everything for you that tomorrow goes well.      
The actual IVF should cost 4700 but i was factoring in the cost of drugs and additional blood tests, it's a quote from the HARI clinic in the rotunda, i got it online. Do you think i've overestimated? It would be great if i had   I am a bit green as to what to expect.

Actually in a quandry now as to whether i should have my left tube removed before going ahead, i know they wont be able to remove the swiss roll (haha) but it sounds like a pretty good idea. (Suprised nobody mentioned it.)  

Just a quick question, i can work out a lot of the abbreviations but EC has me baffled? And also Em could you elaborate on Wellman? My DH's swimmers are average but nothing spectacular do you think this would help? 

LittleC the best of luck. It's hard when you think things are about to get going and then you get pushed back another month. Everything crossed for you too.

Sammy


----------



## Em05

Thanks Sammy.

I didn't realise it was that much down south.  Did you check the SIMS clinic?  Although I think they might be the most expensive.  I'm in Belfast & the total cost for ICSI for us was £5k that included drugs but ICSI is always that little bit more expensive.  Shop around & see which is most reasonable.  Look into the tax back thing too, I'd a friend who did IVF in Dublin & managed to get a good amount back.  Unfortunately we can't up here  

Hard to know about the removal of the 'swissroll'.  Deffo worth a mention to your consultant next time you see him.

I'm still learning the abbreviations too, don't worry.  EC is Egg Collection (which I had yesterday).  As regards the Wellman tablets, I'd put him on them, it'll do no harm.  My DH's morphology improved since taking them.  The clinic said a change in lifestyle helps too i.e. reduce the booze & healthy eating.  Anything is worth a try eh!  

Em x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi Em

Thanks for the advice. Ya anything is worth a try. Have tried all the clinics they are all pretty much the same. The reason i went for HARI clinic is cos it is attached to a general hosp and is a centre of excellence in fertility here in the rep. As a nurse i have a thing about having procedures done in a private hosp with no huge back up from general services  . Always the optomist hahaha.

Hope your embryos are bahaving themselves and getting ready for tomorrow.     
Can't wait to find out how things go for you.  
Sammy


----------



## Wishing1

Afternoon all,

Em it all sound's so exciting, what time have you got to go in tomorrow  

Welcome Sammy,  

Im feeling a little bit crazy today, got Fat club tomorrow - lol can't be bothered! But went on the wii fit today and i have lost 4lb's!  
I haven't called the hospital thought with my op coming up don't need anything else to worry about.

Confussed I hope you have called and done some stalking!!!

Anyway going to go now, will speak soon xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Sammy - you're prob right to go with HARI for both your given reasons.  Hopefully you'll be booking yourself into the Rotunda shortly afterwards  

Wishing - Well done on loosing the 4lbs, there'll be no need for 'fat club' soon!  I laughed when I saw Fat Club, reminds me of Little Britain where they're in Weight Watchers and the woman (well Matt Lucas) is so mean to everyone & so racist to the Indian woman    Which day is your op on?  Hope you're ok about it x

Re tomorrow, yeh its exciting plus veeeery nerve racking.  I've to go in at 10am....praying the embies are progressing well & turn out to be strong ones     

I shall report when I get back tomorrow!

Have nice evenings girls....

Love,

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Helllooooo Girlies  

I worked until pretty late yesterday and when I eventually got in I had to sort out my car insurance (its been ongoing) anways computer kept freezing, I kept swearing and OH kept moaning (I was missing the football?) I was actually really fidgity as I wanted to get online and see how y'all are. I did manage a sneaky peep but then computer froze!
So here I am and Woo-hooo for the 2 embies!

Em   I hope there getting nice and fat!!!  
Glad you love the sedation, do they give you anything for the transfer, or is not needed? Ive heard they sometimes do a trial run, did they for you? Has you OH been in with you at all? Also are you working/taken time off etc? Loads of questions.......Hey, Im excited for ya!  
Do let us know how tommorow goes, we're all thinking of you       

LittleC Hey you part-timer! Just kidding, glad youre still here. Sorry to hear about your delay, glad you finally got tested though! As Em said maybe we will be cycle buddies?  Are you on long protocol?  I'm the same, busy at work, sends me a little crazy but at least it passes the time!


Wishing, hope your not too worried about the op, someytimes it all happens at once! Sounds like the wiifit is working for you, I should get one, I know its a really lame excuse but I never seem to have the time. I did go swimming tonight though, 38 lengths! (Thats amazing for me!) I havent been on chat much, hope to catch up with you soon 

Twinter - Keep us posted, have you done your forms?

Roonie - I hope your dong that fertility dance - be sure to shut the curtains though!! (Voice of experience  )

Sammy, Welcome    This is the place to be! I hope you find it as helpful as I have, its a great source of knowledge and its saved me from reading all those boring books! Its handy that you and Em can compare notes, whats the rotunda, Im guessing spa or shopping mall? Either one sounds good. I know what you mean about private clinic. Unfortunatley I have no choice as you can only go private for IVF where I live (surrey). So being a nurse, will that make you a terrible patient?

Once again Em,  all the best for tommorow 

Loasda love, luck and babydust
x


----------



## roonie

Hi All!! 
First off WAAAA HEY to Em!  How exciting!!!! Fantastic news about 2 fertilising, are you managing to rest up and take it easy? I hope so!! You need rest and relaxation this evening.  So your back in at 10am tomorrow.  I will of course continue my boogie for you and be thinking of you    tomorrow at 10am, I may just do a secret jig at my desk when the clock strikes 10am!  I have to second the questions from honeybee - especially about work...I had my 2nd scan today and have 13 follies 6 at about 13mm so want to grow a bit more and have final scan on Friday, then all being well in for EC on Monday.  My consultant recommened "at least Tuesday and Wednesday off work but preferably the full week. "

We have gone for blastocyst so "5 days in the dish before going back in",  which would take me to the Saturday for ET...but if things develop and they feel we need to transfer earlier then they would ring me - hence her recommendation for a full week  as I am basically on call, well I had to explain to boss who has been good about the whole thing - he looked miffed, he wasn't really listening to me and then when I felt the need to repeat what I said he again looked at me as tho I was taking the Pee and said "but theres no requirement for medical recovery correct" I sort of stammered "not so much after 2nd procedure" and wandered off feeling like a right prat as I was not clear and concise and therefore i look like I am trying to wangle extra days leave which is not my style.  I appreciate its holidayseason and he is CEO and wants me there (I am his PA) when things are busy but he is up to speed with what I have been through with this and initially it was all "this comes first etc etc" now its happening he is all twitchy about it and as you can all tell from this RANT I am livid and feel silly for not explaining better to him! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  
Anyways I am now armed with the medical info I have been given by consultant which explains about my clinics recommendation for 5 days off between EC and ET and will make him read it tomorrow if he is going to be an ass.  Sorry girls I have seriously vented here and feel utterly selfish!  

I will sign off and leave you in peace but lots of love and babydust to Em and ALL YOU Lovely lovely ladies" and sorry sorry sorry for the complete rant! 


Lots of love 
Rxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hey all again, 

Honeybee well done on doing that many length's!! I would be the walking dead after that. I can't be bothered to any exercise at the moment, did Zumba tonight and got aerobics tomorrow, but have no energy!

I will also be dancing with Roonie for Em at 10 tomorrow.    

My op isn't until 7 September but get 2 week's off and the way I'm feeling at the moment i could do with some time just in front of the box. No exercise no nothing!!

Roonie, get it all off your chest you always feel soooooo much better.

Anyway going to pop into chat for a wee bit and hopefully catch up soon 


em


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the welcome HoneyBee. The Rotunda is a maternity/general hosp attached to the HART fertility clinic. Not quite a spa hahaha but I'd take it over the spa any day. I think I'm an ok patient cos I'm always paranoid the nurses are cocking their eyes up to heaven at me  but i do have the benefit of not have consultant beer glasses so i can give them a hard time from time to time if they are not being nice    haha. Hope the waiting game doesn't feel too long for you. 

Gosh Wishing i could really do with joining the wii fit club and dump a couple of hundred pounds haha Good on ya though it's not easy to find the motivation. What op are you having?

Roonie your boss sounds like a duschbag. Stick that advice info right under his nose and kill him with thanks for being so understanding through this difficult time. That'll shut him up   and take as much time off as you need to. If you have anymore issues with him you give me a shout i have hormones to spare and could put them to good use hahaha. I'm so fortunate to have the best boss in the world, so understanding. 

Anyway should prob get up off my ass and do something. I'll dedicate my prayers to you guys tonight.
Best wishes
Sammy


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

I forgot to say, did my stalking and it never fails.
I called and my results are in, the thing that made me laugh is receptionist said, "yes everything's fine" I said "no its not thats why I got them done" Just couldn't help myself    So I'll head over and pick them up tomm, not that they'll tell me anything new, just a box ticking excersice for the clinic really.

Roonie, sorry to hear about your frustration, I agree with sammy, be overly grateful, that should throw him! Sammy, I may have to call on you as Ive no idea what Ill do about work, theres a few snidey ones that may need silencing!

So Em, the ground will be shaking as we'll all be pounding out that dance at 10am tommorow  x


----------



## littleC

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just lost my whole message!!!!!


----------



## littleC

that was a bloody long message took ages and im knackered will do it all again tomoz, good luck Em ill be doing that dance. Full mesage tomoz sorry guys!
littlec
x


----------



## twinter12

Forms all filled in and sent back to clinic now just have to wait for appointment on Wednesday.  
 arrived this morning so will be on cd7 so hope that fits in with whatever schedule they give me next week.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Thanks SO much for all your lovely wishes and of course the fertility dances    Will ensure to do the same for each of you.

Well.....ET went ok.  Got the 2 embies put back in.  They said one was a grade A 4 cell and the other wasn't as good (can't remember details of that one) but decided to get them both put in anyway.  To be honest I find all the grades & transfer days a bit confusing.  So looks like its up to mother nature now and if its to be it'll be    The only thing that is playing on my mind a bit (well a good bit as the day goes on) is that the embryologist couldn't get a proper picture from the scan to see what she was doing so basically put them into where she thought was the correct place.  She finished saying that sometimes they're unable to get a clear picture on the scan & that she was confident she put them in the right place!!  Kinda wish she'd said nothing to be honest & just did what she had to do as I was none the wiser either way.  Oh sure nothing I can do only hope & pray she did get the right place & that they'll implant.  Lots of prayers to my dear Dad are a must me thinks  

Anyway......was good to hear all your news, we seem to have a great bunch of ladies now  

Twinter - Great you got all the forms done & dusted.  Hope Wednesday flies in for you x

LittleC - I've done that before with messages...SOOOO annoying.  Thanks for your wishes & dance!  Think I'll do that dance myself after a few days....will dance these two weeks away if I can  

Wishing - Good woman doing those classes, you should see results each week.  Thats good that you get 2 weeks off for op, prob what you need is those 2 weeks in front of tv, you've been very busy with all that exercise - deffo due a break at that stage x

Honeybee - Good to hear you got the results, as you say another box ticked!  Can't believe you swam that much yesterday, like Wishing I'd be walking dead after that, fair play to you.  Unfortunately no sedation needed today    Its quite like a smear really except your legs are in stirups (delightful).  DH was with me while getting procedure done today but was in another room for EC.  No they didn't do a trial run with me & I'm now wondering if I should have insisted on one seen as they guessed where my womb was (or wherever they put the embies).  Head has been wreaked all avo about it, wish so much I didn't know.  Just feel what a waste of a really good embie, time, money & energy if she put it in the wrong place. I was googling this afternoon (as you do with all things IVF!) and read that the most important thing with ET is where the embie is placed.  Just hope to God your one knew what she was doing  

As regards work, I worked on Monday & then rang in sick with chest infection for rest of week (played it all by ear as to when they were going to do what & when).  Going back in on Mon.  Going to rest up today & tomorrow and then carry on as normal (but taking it easy).  I've read on a few sites that the first few days are the crucial ones although thats contradicted on others.  The clinic just told me to do what I feel like but nothing too strenuous.  

Roonie - Hope you didn't get caught doing that secret jig this morning    Wow all sounds great with you, so many follies.  Its great that they're talking about day 5 transfer, goes to show how much faith they have in your eggs being good quality.  So EC is Mon?  Will be dying to hear how it goes & will be doing that jig for you (at a slower pace than normal of course!).  As regards your boss, I'd do exactly what Honeybee & Sammy say, just tell him you're off for the week & be ever so thankful - men are so insensitive at times    Rant as much as you want on here, thats what we're here for.

Sammy - Hope all good with you today.  Did you look any further into the HART clinic?

Well thats it from me girls......may the looooong 2ww commence........

Thanks again for all your lovely wishes & support, as Honeybee said the other day, its like we're going through our journey's together.

Big         to you all xx


----------



## littleC

Right here goes again!

Firstly Em congrats on getting this far and still having your sanity! Try to keep your mind busy if you can, I know it's easier said than done, but we all know how quick a two week hols can go so if you set yourself things to keep yourself occupied test day will be here before you know it. It has all happen so quickly for which is great! Let us know how you are feeling even if you have crazy thoughts or just need to sound off.

Honeybee-Looks like we will be cycle buddies, I have no idea how and why they do some so quickly and other have to be medicated for so much longer, but I guess it is all for a good reason and they know what they are doing but it's just another wait hey! And I am sure it just means we will be freakos for that little bit longer!

Its really hard to let yourself think beyond egg transfer but its also really hard not to.
So many thoughts and what ifs going round your head!

Sammy and Roonie- Hi There welcome to crazy town! As you may have guessed, I am the part timer but also the creator of this wonderful group and still not much further down the line but hey we have some good chums here!

Sammy-I hope things move on for you soon its so frustrating waiting the hospitals and clinics to get their act together!

Roonie-Only 4 sleeps to go! Good luck with the EC as for your work I know its so hard to plan the time off, luckily my boss is female as if very understanding but you know deep down they are just thinking 'how bloody inconvenient!' I have bee told i don't need to take time off if i don't want so thought I'd just take two days? Any thoughts folks?

How many times did you guys have to go back for scans to see how the follies are doing?(its a bit of a pain to take time off for it but still has to be done) My clinic as about 40mins from where I live and about an hour and a half from where I work and have to take holiday and only have 5.5days left this year!

twinter-only 6 sleeps for you, this is where the fun starts! think 30 and you will be fine, once you get your plan you will feel much better so stick with it.

Wishing-sounds like we should all take a leaf out of your book with those classes! Keep it up i can only do you good and show them how serious you are.

Well never thought I would look forward to my period coming! I wish it would hurry the hell up! Bet it wont be early this month!
Great reading what everyone is up to make the waiting drag less. Enjoy the rest of the week gang.

Positive thoughts with you Em, Fingers crossed for you Roonie and keep praying everyone else! Can't do any harm! 
Love to you all.
xxx littlec xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
I have to keep this short but I just wanted to send my thoughts to you Em    ......Stop torturing yourself!!!!  
These 'ologists know exactly what they're doing, more so than others it seems. Im sure they train doing those things without any scans or pictures. 
Also just think when it happens 'au natural' those little swimmers have to find that lonely old egg in some dark alleyway and they manage. Your little embies have had a short cut and are probably nestled in for a rest now.  
Now you need to be positive, visualise and all that malarcky.
Keep the faith!!!! 
  
 

(one for each x)


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening all, 

Em I have to confess I was thinking about you at 10 this morning,             Really pray these 2 weeks fly by for you. xxxxxx

Im actually really excited for all od you, you all have important meeting's and apointments coming up in the next few week's, really hope that it goes well for all of you and i of course will be crazy dancing and praying for each of you. xxx

I lost another 2lb today so thats 4 and a half, and I had a sneaky KFC on Tuesday!!!

Anyway going to shower and bed - im not sleeping at the moment for some unknown reason, perhaps im excited for you EM.

Good night xxxxxx


----------



## littleC

Hi all,

Just had a little midday catch up and wanted to say well done to wishing! You are doing great! I will take no notice of the KFC you cheeky thing!
You will soon be on the road to getting things sorted and with the hard work you are putting in you will be there sooner than you probably think.

Honey-bee you are so right, I have to admit that I felt for you Em with the worry of the comment your 'ologist made (that she should have just kept to herself!) But honey-bee is right nature is a wonderful thing and they will find their way if they are going to so stay happy and positive, no use wasting energy on something you cant do anything abotu right?!

Have a great weekend all, that will me its monday and will be your day Roonie, goos luck!

bye for now.
xxlilcxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi everyone,
Have to admit em, like honeybee i was thinking about you all day yesterday. Was away overnight and just back and slightly hungover (may as well enjoy it while i can) and i couldn't wait to find out how you got on. Slightly heartbroken for you that the silly woman couldn't keep her mouth shut and not give you something else to worry about  . I agree with honeybee and littlec though, i don't think you have anything to worry about, the human body is an amazing thing and those beaytiful embies are probably snuggeling down already   . You enjoy these two weeks and keep positive and before you know it it'll be scan time.  

Wishing you are an inspiration to be able to motivate yourself , might have to take a leaf out of your book and get shaking those pounds off. Think all the fertility dances may help haha. Funny but i'm not sleeping at the moment either and don't feel like there is any particular reason or don't feel any more stressed than usual. Hope you slept better last night 

Roonie i'm sharing prayers between yourself and em. Will be dancing and praying and generally thinking of you and wishing you good luck for monday   . I hope everything goes to plan and i hope your boss gets on board and makes things easier for you If not you know where to find me haha.

Thanks for the welcome littlec, this is a great forum with lovely people so i feel blessed to have met you all. It's all a waiting game eh!!! You would think we would get used to it. Maybe eventually. It must be very frustrating for you to not be seeing any progress for yourself yet but chin up you'll get there.  

Hey honeybee Hope you are keeping well and good luck on weds twinter.

Keep safe and healthy ladies and i'll talk to you all soon       
Sammy


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the lovely posts.  I'm a wee bit better bout it today.  I posted a query about it in the 2ww thread & a girl came back saying they do it that way in her clinic so put my mind at ease a bit.  

LittleC - Aw thanks for that.  Yeh you're right, going to try keep myself as busy as possible.  Gotta try get these 2 weeks to fly in. You're right about wasted energy on worrying about something I can't do anything about too - switching that part of my brain off now!  As regards time off during tx, its a tough one really as it depends on how you're progressing & responding.  I had 1 appt where I got the demo of how to use injections etc, then I went for 3 scans after that (2 were within 2 days of each other).  My clinic open at weekends so had one on a Sunday which was great.  Unfortunately you're going to have to play it by ear, it really does come down to what your response is like.  Could you do a few sickies?  I've called in sick for this week (chest infection).  You'll need 1 or 2 days off for EC and ET you could just take that day as you're fine after it cause of no sedation. 

Honeybee - Thanks for your lovely post.  Going to try my hardest to blank those thoughts out & keep positive.  Chilling out at home again today but going to get back to normal tomorrow & actually leave the apartment!  Hows you doing?

Wishing - Thanks a mill.  Thats brill about loosing another 2lb...well done you.  You'll be at your target before you know it.  Great that you managed an aul KFC too, always easier when you allow yourself some treats.  Sorry to hear you're not sleeping, I was a bit like that too.  Just so much going on in our heads.  Hope you managed to sleep ok last night.  

Sammy - Thanks for that, I reakon the clinic should just gag that woman for every ET in future    Glad to hear you were away for a night & enjoyed it, as you say, you may aswell while you can    Sorry to hear you're not sleeping properly too, this whole thing really does take its toll.  Even if our mind is preoccupied with something else it is always hanging there in the background like a big dark cloud    

Roonie - Roll on Monday for getting all those big healthy eggs.  How you feeling?  Hope all good.

Twinter - Not long now  

I just got off the phone from a friend who doesn't know anything about all of this & I have to say it was lovely to not be able to talk about IVF (haven't manged it alot since starting tx).  She was in the office alone so we talked for 2 hours      I just listened to all her news & enjoyed every minute.  Felt a bit guilty when she was asking how things were with me & when she was trying to arrange a night out.  I had to lie and say I was going on a family holiday for 2 weeks!  I might end up telling her one day but just not now.  

Well anyway girls....thats about all from me.....hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to the weekend.  P*ssing out of the heavens here so looks like I'll be hitting the shops tomorrow  


Love,

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls, Happy Friday 

Roonie, I hope you got on ok today, 

Wishing, Hi hon! Bet your glad its the weekend.

Twinter, Hows it going, are you waiting patiently?

Sammy, Accupunctures great for sleep problems, have you tried it?

LittleC, I havent got round to a sneaky peek at work yet...don't get caught!

Em, Glad to hear your a bit more relaxed and glad you were able to have a good old fashioned chat!   Thats the beauty of not telling!

I may (no promises) tackle my forms tomm, got some work to do too. I'll probably end up watching the football and doing neither! Im pretty shattered so will probably have an early night. Boring but needed! If I can get off this site that is!
Love to all
x


----------



## roonie

HI you lovely ladies.  Thank you so much for all of your lovely messages and sorry I have not been back on since my insane rant I have just felt sooooo tired, which apparently is a common side effect of the Gonal F but man I must yawn a thousand times a day!

Em - I have been thinking about you so much and I did log on last night to see how things went but was too computered out after work to post! Your embies are snug as bugs in rugs right now I am sure of it.  Your post was really good to read, it kind of helped me prepare mentally, although I have to say the nurse's comment was odd to say the least but its good to know others have had a similar experience.  However she needs a slap and I think my first choice to do that is Sammy   

Sammy - thank you so much for you lovely kind words and the offer to beat up the boss....AND WELCOME!!! This forum has been my saving grace from going mad and really helped me so your in the right place. So any way I took your advice and took in the information sheet from my consultant and  I really did more or less shoved it under his nose - he had no choice andread it.  He accepted in ungraciously and went off somewhere to be important.  Now I am off for the week and not going to even have work on my mind! 

Honey bee - FORMS! Get filling in ... you will be pleased when you have, make you feel like your on the case! 

Wishing - wahoo on more weight loss! Thats brilliant) 

Little C - thank you for your welcome and your lovely words, I have been on an antagonist cycle so on day 2 I had a scan, day 3 injections started, day 9 and 11 (Which was today) I also had scans...like you I am about 40 minutes for the clinic and have made up the time when I have had to go during working hours ...my boss has been fine with that but like you said basically its all just a big inconvenience for them isn't it!  I Was also the same as you thinking my period would be late and weirdly it was two days early so you never know! As for time off I think 2 days definitely should be OK, its just tricky as you have EC, need at least 2 days for that 1 on day of EC and one after, then you are basically on call for when to go back in for ET... I have taken holiday and will have nothing left really which is irritating but hopefully   worth it! 

Twinter - I am so excited for you and your appointment, I felt great when I had my first one, it was like "AT LAST the BALL STARTS ROLLING" and you walk out feeling like your progressing in the right direction.  

I am all set for EC on Monday - confirmed today at scan....13 follies 8 now a good size.  I can't believe its actually happening and I feel like I am in a bubble / surreal world right now!   I am just hoping we get some good embies and they fertilise!

OK well I am going to watch mindless television now and try not to obsess too much about Monday (yeah right!)
Sleep well all and special sweet dreams to those embies Em x 
Lots of love 
Roonie


----------



## twinter12

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I am starting to get slightly nervous now though now about whats going to happen  

Good luck to everyone

Roonie   for Monday
Em - not sure about being patient as I'v mentioned above


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Well as you can see from the time, I'm up bright & early today!  Have been awake since 5am.  Woke with a banging headache & really sore boobs - side effects of the progesterone pessaries (just googled it!).  Don't worry though, it says not everyone gets it so hopefully you ladies will be the lucky ones.  Its weird as once I got up the headache went,  boobs still sore but rather that over the headache any day.

Well all fine with me at mo.  I'm home alone this weekend as DH headed back home to visit his family, he just left this morning.  I was supposed to go but me being the anti-social wench that I am at the mo didn't bother.  He's lots of family (4 brothers & 4 sisters) so just couldn't have faced them all.  Bah humbug  

Honeybee - Hope you managed to tear yourself away from this site last night & got an early night.  Its amazing how long you can actually spend on one site...just so addictive!  Good luck with the form filling & enjoy the footie x

Roonie - Thanks a mill.  Delighted to hear your scan went well yesterday & you're booked in for EC on Monday.  Good to hear your boss was ok in the end.  Its a pity the time has to come out of your holidays though, I remember my friend who did IVF got it as sick leave as it related to something medical, you should look into that as seems quite unfair to use your days up.  Sooooooo EC is Monday wahoooo how exciting    Don't put any worry to it at all, it really is fine.  If you're to do anything, just look forward to the sedation.....its fab    What time are you booked in for?  I must ensure to be doing that jig for you   

Twinter - Try not worry too much although easier said than done, I know.  At least the ball will finally start rolling for you & you have all of us here for any support you need x    

Well I'll sign off now.....Can't believe its only 8:50am.....feels like lunch time!

Have lovely weekends .....

Love,

Em x


----------



## roonie

Hi Girls just checking in as expecting to be out of it tomorrow after Egg Collection.....hope you have all had lovely weekends, Em - I hope you are feeling ok and that those embies and bedding in nicely  .  I am sure they are and I am thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thought. 

I am in tomorrow morning for EC at 10am, looking forward to the sedation   but so nervous, about what they manage to collect and then the wait to see if they fertalise,  although weirdly I  think I felt more nervous yesterday and now I just want to get on with it!  Sooo I will update you on Tuesday no doubt! 



Love and baby dust to all of you
Roonie 

xxxxx


----------



## roonie

AND THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR ALL OF YOUR KIND WISHES!!!!


----------



## Wishing1

Good Evening all, God I have been rubbish recently!!!  

Roonie, whoop whoop for tomorrow, will do my little excited wiggle I do at work at 10 for you, enjoy the sedation!  

Em, Hope your feeling OK now and your boobs have stopped hurting   and hope they are all snuggly. 

Honeybee, really hope your OK, and have you filled in your forms yet?? Bossy boot's me!!!  

Twinter, Little C and Sammy hope you are  well, and had a fantastic weekend.

Going to go and chillout now, been so busy and done no exercise since Friday naughty me and put on a pound, whoops, best get that back off before Thursday!!! LOL 

Hope Monday goes fast for you all xxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi everyone,
Can't sleep yet so I'd thought I'd check in on you all. Did something strange today and swapped bedrooms in the house. Figured i couldn't sleep for a reason and decided it was the room. Maybe there is more positive energy in this one and who knows what might happen now!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inspired idea or just a lack of sleep  ? 

Roonie i am so so so excited and nervous for you. Will be praying for you and if i get up on time I'll light a candle for you at 10 and do a little dance   . Can't wait to find out how you get on and make the most of that sedation  . Glad you got work sorted out. Was doing a few extra push ups in case i was needed    .

Honey bee i went into this Chinese herbal shop that does acupuncture and i had heard how good it was for practically everything and yer man that was in the kept talking about my enwironment (not a misspelling) and making the shape of a womb with his hands   . Really freaked me out but i will find somewhere else a little less intense. Thanks for the advice. Maybe if i got up a bit earlier i wouldn't be as bad  .

Em hope everything is ok with you     . Still sending positive energy out in to the universe for you. How do you feel? Do you feel pregnant? Is that a stupid question? Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!

Wishing you'll have that pound gone in no time don't worry. Hope you are well  . 

Twinter roll on weds  . Hope you feel like things are starting to move for you. I can't wait to get my apt letter in the post. Might ring Monday just to make sure i have been referred.  

Littlec hope you had a nice weekend and thanks again for initiating this wonderful forum. I feel like i am a little bit more sane now!!!!!! 
Honeybee did you spend the weekend form filling    

Hope you are all safe and healthy and had a nice weekend. 

Speak yo you all soon,
Sammy


----------



## twinter12

Consultation appointment on Wednesday -  
Slightly nervious but glad its nearly here and can perhaps get started soon.

Sammy, keep chasing about the appointment - I did everyday for a week was becoming a stalker but you'll get there in the end.  

Ronnie,   good luck

Everyone else


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Twinter - Finally its nearly here, hope you have all your questions prepared.  All the very best with it x

Roonie - Hope the EC went well.  Was thinking of you at 10am & did a wee jig under my desk    Looking forward to hearing about all those juicy big eggs they got.  Hope you're feeling ok after the whole thing & you enjoyed the sedation    Relax & get your DH to wait on you hand and foot  

Wishing - Hope you're feeling ok re Thurs?  I wouldn't worry about taking the break at the weekend, it was very much needed & deserved, you've been working very hard, gotta allow for a bit of play from time to time. 

Sammy - Hope you managed to get some sleep last night?  Shame you're not sleeping well lately.  I went through a phase of that when awaiting treatment/results.  Did you ring today to see if you've been referred?  Hope you get referral letter soon as I know what its like waiting around.  I laughed at the 'enwironment'....can only imagine the speal you had to listen to.   That reminds me, did anyone see X Factor on Sat, where there was a chinese woman barfing into a plastic bag before going on stage & then went on to do the funniest audition?  I was p*ssing myself laughing.  Tell you one thing, she was in some shape for a woman that was 'half a century old'.  

Aw thanks Sammy.  I'm feeling ok now apart from bit of tiredness.  Headaches have gone and boob pain has eased.  Still very bloated, still needing to keep button open on work trousers but may be just weight gain seen as I've been a lazy lump these past few weeks & eating like a pig to make up for the lack of vino at weekends.  Today was the first day that I felt really anxious & scared about next week.  I was close to tears in the car earlier.  Its mad, once you finish all the injections, EC, ET it really is out of everyones hands.  There seemed to be some sort of control over it up to now.....just so scary leaving it to mother nature.  Anyway.....enough of my self loathing.......PMA....PMA.....PMA.....     

Over n out for now....

Love,

Em x


----------



## twinter12

Can anyone advise me on questions I should make sure I ask?


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi Everyone

Rang the clinic today and they haven't received a referral yet but i have to ring back weds to talk to his private secretary. Em i think it's only natural to be anxious and scared, that just shows how important it is to you. Plus that sense of things being out of your control can't be helping but you seem to be doing good. You ought to get used to having some extra weight around the waist cos in about 30wks you're gonna be huge        .

Saw yer one on x factor alright, hilarious. I laughed when she burped into the mic girls face. What a body though for her age. I didn't like yer one who was really nice initially and then had a little seat for herself on the front of the stage and a nice cosy chat with the judges. Irritating.  

Roonie i hope everything is going ok. Can't wait to hear how you got on. You are prob still enjoying the sedation  . Loads of babydust and prayers for you          

Twinter i can't really help you cos i haven't gone through it yet. Waiting patiently but i do have a couple of questions that i intend to ask which might help. It is mostly about optimising our chances post ET like what we should be doing? How long to rest for? Anything to avoid? How long do we have to wait until we can try again if it fails? And how much the additional cycles cost? Do frozen embryos have the same chance as fresh embryos to implant and grow? Is there a risk of malformations due to the freezing process? Anyway you get where I'm going haha. Make sure you write your list of questions down and the best of luck.  

Hope the rest of you are well and i will speak to ye soon.
Sammy


----------



## Em05

Hi there,

Twinter - I think Sammy has more or less summed up the questions.  They will go through the full ins and outs with you and will also give you an information pack.  I received one at my 1st NHS appt and it was very informative, alot better than the private clinics one.  

Sammy - Hopefully you'll have more news on Wed when you speak to his secretary    The waiting really is the worst part.  Thanks for your kind words.  Roll on next Wed is all I can say.  

Oh yeh, I forgot about the burp in the girls face - hilarious.  As for that one sitting on the side of the stage, she was so annoying - another Katie I'd say    

Roonie - Thinking of you.....hope you're a happy camper with lots of eggs collected x   

Well girls at least MoAnday is over....hope you're all well & had lovely weekends.

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Aww I missd X factor! Although in our house, we do tend to do our own version on a daily basis!  

Roonie - First off, did the dance!   Hope your ok and it went well, Im sure your floating on a cloud right now and will fill us in in good time. Thinking of you      


Sammy - Im sorry to hear youve had to move rooms still it could be a new start and a time for change!   I know what you mean about the broken english explanation. If you can find a clinic that does alternative treatments, even some spas do accupunture (great excuse for a pamper) even reiki is great for relaxation and the channeling of positive vibes. (My Mums a practitioner  ) We do auricular (on the ear) accupunture at work and I swear by it, when I have it done I always fall asleep, not great when youre supposed to be working though!!!
I know how the waiting game feels and Im not surprised your not sleeping well. I had to wait ages to my referral and then I got an appontment that was nearly 3 months away, and its a private clinic and Im still waiting for it - nearly 5 weeks now! So if you need anyone to be impatient with then Im your girl!!!  

Twinter - I cant remember where it is now but there is a link for a list of questions to ask at your first appointment, Its in the ivf icsi part under first cycle tx questions. Its pretty informative! 2 more sleeps till wednesday!  

Wishing - Good on you for having a break....abd a kfc, I had one for you today   No guilt and no excercise!   Hope your not still feeling shattered you probably need a longer break!

Em - Stop that right now! PMA all the way. I know its damn hard but its good for you and those little embies. This is your time to indulge in you (and them) order DH around and milk it for all its worth!   I guess its good to distract yourself but after all this time and preperation it must be sooo hard! My thoughts are with you     oh and aload of babydust!


Thinking of you all and sending loads of love and luck 
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hey everyone, 

Roonie - I was doing a big dance a 10 today, I have actually been in a crazy mood all day!! Hope it all went well and you have lots of juicy egg's!

I saw the x-factor - omg I so needed that giggle!

Honeybee so glad you had a KFC, I have lost that 1lb I put on but some how hurt my foot so just haven't been able to exercise!! Well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it, still feeling Shattered, looking forward to having 2 weeks to do nothing!!

Em, hope the next week and day's go as fast as Possible, what's the next stage, test at clinic or at home? Sorry not that aware of the process as everyone else.

Sammy and Little c and Twinter hope your all well, got to log off now, Shower then chill on the sofa tonight  

   and   to all

xx


----------



## honey-bee

Twinter - Im soo sorry, how could I forget you the creator!  
Seriously, I am sorry, I would definately be sulking if it were me! Hope you're well, are you counting down the days? I shouldn't  be but I am!  
Love and luck, just for you (Im kissing ass now!)
x


----------



## xemmax

hi im also new to the site and am starting ivf for the first time,everything you are saying how i feel,am hairdresser and every client i seem do is pregnant.we have stopped drinking having vitamins and i have noticed my periods getting more regular and my dp sperm count went up from 5 million with 9 % mobility to 6 million with 45 % mobility just in a month.my letter said it would start in the next 18 weeks but that is really close to xmas and my boss doesnt no yet but im really worrid about him letting me have the time off.how av ur bosses at work been.good luck ladies xxx


----------



## roonie

Hey all, 

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts yesterday, sorry I didn't get online but the sedation really did the job! I don't actually remember anything about the procedure itself, other than walking into the theatre, the undignified feet in stirrups and being asked if I mind a GP observing, the next thing I am being woken up on the trolley in recovery! Apparently I was uncomfortable and they had to give me more pain killer but how on earth do they know that when I was SO out of it!! I wonder if I nodded off due to very little sleep on sundaynight!!  Any how once back in the land of living (kinda) they took me into a room where DH was (never been happier to see him) where they informed me that they recovered 9 eggs which I was shocked about!  They then went onto say that DH sperm has decreased from a morphology point of view and so we do need ICSI (!!!!!), this has put the frighteners on me a little I will be honest and now I am just waiting for a call (between 10 an 12 today) to advise if any have fertilised....once again I had a crap nights sleep going through all possible scenarios and when I was asleep I was dreaming I was in CSI NY! Freak that I am.  
I am in a little pain kind of crampy in lower tummy and a bit swollen, wanted to ask Em what your pain was like? I am slightly paranoid right now to say the least.  

Twinter - WAHOO appointment tomorrow! I bet you cannot wait.  I think Sammy has covered the questions that I wish I HAD asked!! Can't wait to hear how it all goes  

Wishing - PAH to the pound I bet its gone already anyway, KFC is not THAT bad !   

Honey bee - Forms update sil vous plait !!! 

Em am sending you big hugs, I am in a right state at the moment wondering so I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling.  I will say a little   for us both every day xxx

Sammy - I LOVE your posts!  Thank you so much for your lovely lovely lovely words and candle lighting, it really touched me. Hope your doing OK, imagine you cannot wait for that phone call tomorrow!  Thinking of you x 

Little C - hope all OK with you x 

Welcome to Xemmax - your in the right place for ranting / raving / laughing / wondering and venting! 

Apologies if this sounds like the ramblings of a mad woman I think I am still a bit off my head! 
I am off now ladies but will update with any fertalisation result
Love to you all 
Roonie


----------



## roonie

Just a quick line to let you know five have fertilised....now we are waiting to hear if we can get them to blastocyst, so ET on Sat, or if I need to go in on Thursday....! 

Love to all
R
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing - Sorry to hear about your foot, hope its not causing you too much pain.  The clinic gave me a test to do at home, told me to do it 16 days after ET which is Friday week (I'm presuming I count the ET day as day 1).  Seems so long.  I'm sure I'll crack by Wed & do it then, thats hoping AF doesn't arrive before that  

Honeybee - Thanks for that, you're right, gotta have as much PMA as poss.  Those things you mentioned in your post re relaxing sound very good.  I've never tried anything like that, must give it a go sometime.  Hey, did you get those forms filled??!!!  We're like your little internet nags  

Roonie - Well a BIG congrats to you on your 9 eggs, thats great.  Don't worry about ICSI, I had that done too as DH's morphology was low also.  At least you're guaranteed the sperm makes it into the egg.  Have they contacted you yet re fertilization?  As regards pain, I was in quite a bit.  To be honest, there were pains and things happening that I've never experienced before from shooting pains to crampy ones.  Sorry if this is TMI but I was quite constipated afterwards too & full of wind......ok thats enough!!!  The fact that they're doing a 4/5 day transfer for you is great as gives your poor aul body a time to recover properly.  I'd just one day & then back in for more although ET is totally different, quick n easy.  The pains, cramps do pass but it does take a few days so don't panic, try rest up as much as you can.  Park yourself in front of the TV and don't move.  Keeping everything crossed that all eggs fertilised and you've lots to put in the freezer too.  Will say a wee prayer too for us.  Mind that lovely self of yours today & make sure DH is waiting on you hand and foot     

Sammy - Hope all good with you.  Did you get speaking to the secretary?  Hope the sleeping has improved x 

Twinter - Only one sleep to go yippppeeee    Wishing you the very best of luck with it, look forward to hearing how you get on x

Emma - Welcome.  I found the vits and lack of booze helped DH's swimmers too, its amazing how the clinic don't recommend them when they clearly do make an improvement.  I can only imagine how you must feel in the hairdressers with all those lucky feckers coming in pregnant.  You just keep remembering that your special day is going to happen real soon.  As regards bosses, play it by ear.  I managed to get away with saying I'd a few hospital appts coming up in Aug and that I'd need an hour or so off here & there. Then when I found out the plan for my EC and ET I just rang in sick for 4 days with chest infection.  Worked grand for me.  

LittleC - Hope all good with you x

All ok with me girls.  Didn't sleep great last night, seem to not only be thinking of this during the day but its now in my dreams too!  Woke up boiling last night & had night sweats, ummm lovely, had cramps for a while too.  Still quite bloated & tender boobs today with some really nice spots on my face too - haven't experienced the likes since I was 18!  God I just sound so delightful don't I, the ultimate picture of health    

Over n out for now my dears.....

Love,

Em x


----------



## Em05

Roonie, just saw your post after I'd posted mine.  YIIIPPPPEEE thats fantastic news.  SOOOOO happy for you.  5 is great & deffo means you'll have some to put on ice too    Now you can sit back & relax for the day.  Will keep everything crossed that they all make it to Sat........

Lots of      to you today, oh and of course


----------



## Em05

Roonie, me again!  Meant to mention to drink lots of water in the coming days, flushes out all the toxins from ovaries which will help with the cramps & quicken up recovery.  Also they say 5 brazil nuts a day help improve the womb lining for implantation and also pinapple juice.  Could be all a load of cods wallop but us girlies will try anything! x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Oh sweet mother of divine Jesus i just lost an entire thesis of a message i was writing. And i was so charming and hilarious in it uuuuugh   

Anyway take 2 haha.

Hi everyone,

Roonie I'm so glad you enjoyed the sedation. Bet you were groaning in your sleep and thats why you can't remember. I've often had full conversations with people under sedation and they have absolutely no recollection afterwards. Oh the stories i could tell you   . They got 9 beautiful eggs, thats wonderful and all you need is 9 beautiful swimmers to fertilise them, in fact you only really need a couple of champion swimmers and thats completely realistic and doable so stay positive    . The pain you have sounds like the pain em was describing the other day, that bloating and cramping so it sounds normal. Hope it eases soon for you soon. You have already had your phonecall at this stage so i hope everything went well.       

Em hope you are keeping well and the pain and bloating has eased. Tomorrow is weds and that means just over a week to go. I think it's flying but you are prob feeling every hour. Can't remember the last time i got excited about someone being pregnant, maybe it's because i know how much it takes for us to get there. Loads of dances and prayers being sent your way     . 

Honeybee moving rooms hasn't really helped me sleep but shock horror my dh is sleeping like a baby   .  Sounds like you have the perfect job. Great to get a recommendation from someone who knows what they are talking about so i will def give it a go.  

Welcome xemmax. I'm only in the door before ya and can say hand on heart if you are looking for a great bunch of girls at different stages in this journey who seem to really care about each other then you are in the right place. I know that in a few short days i already feel so much better. Sounds like you and dp seem to be doing everything right so far. The results you are seeing are wonderful. I am at the same stage as you but it will be after Christmas before we start, more due to financial than clinic schedule. Bring on the waiting game  . I have the most wonderful female boss actually and because i work for the hse time off for me really isn't an issue. Roonie however was having issues with her male boss. She got a letter from her consultant explaining why she needed the time off and while he wasn't the most gracious he conceded (i think he must have got wind that there was a hormonal paddy in training to come over there and kick his ass  )

Twinter only one more sleep woo hoo. Sat nice and relaxed and make sure you have all your questions written down, no matter how simple or stupid they sound to you. Best of luck. Looking forward to hearing how you get on  .

Wishing hope you are not pushing yourself today and rest that foot. With any luck it'll feel better in a couple of days. 

Little c hope you are keeping well. Tick Tock Tick Tock. 

Can't wait for weds to find out when things will get started. My dh doesn't know what is going on at the moment. We were both off yesterday and i was saying how nervous i am for Roonie and how i hope Em is getting on alright and he looks at me as if i have 10 heads. I then went into an explanation that sounded like duh Nigel, my friends, em, Roonie honey bee etc etc. Even i had to take a step back and explain the forum so he wouldn't have me committed hahahaha. 

Anyway keep safe and healthy girls,
Talk to you soon 
Sammy


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Oh whoops.Spent so long writing the last post (twice) that i missed all the updates.

Ronnie that is fanbloodytastic. Five beautiful fertilised eggs woo hoo. Bet they will be even stronger by sat.      

Em why did i think you were due a scan thurs week So day 16, or weds if you can't wait woo hoo. All your complaints sound good though don't they    

So excited for you both
Sammy


----------



## Em05

Hi Sammy,

Aw you're so sweet, thanks a mill.  I know what you mean re this thread, just makes you feel less alone & that you've someone to turn to that gets it.  My DH was bamboozled when I told him about it too.  He's delighted I have it as saves his ears being burnt 24/7.  He caught a glimpse of a thread I was viewing one day that had a Miss E on it and he asked do we use our names and I explained about how it works.  So he now takes the pi*s saying, "hows Miss E doing, did she tell Miss D about Miss C and so on"....**** that he is    

Sorry to hear you're still not managing to sleep    Hopefully after tomorrows appt it'll put your mind at a wee bit of ease and you'll manage to get a decent nights sleep.  What time is it at?  Oh sorry if I made it sound like I've a scan next Thurs, I meant I've to do a home pregnancy test next Thurs/Fri.  I think my complaints are normal enough, it all falls under the reaction to the pessaries.  Its mad, you really do analyse every little twinge/cramp etc that you wouldn't normally be bothered about.

All the very best with tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey em

Only ringing tomorrow to see if the referral has been sent. I wish i had my appt. But the lovely lady on the phone said that because we have all our investigations done that we should get an appt within two weeks. Of course they have to get the referral first  

Got a call to go in to work tonight actually so my insomnia will come in handy. Think i'll try out the acupuncture honey bee was suggesting. Sounds good. Glad you are doing well and hope you have started relaxing and letting that dh of yours look after you. I'll talk to you soon.  

Sammy


----------



## Em05

Sorry Sammy, I meant to say after your call tomorrow - the progesterone certainly is effecting me!  Thats great that they said you should get an appt within 2 weeks, at least you'll have a plan in place then & will know where you stand.  Good luck on the night shift tonight, hopefully it'll tire you out enough to get a proper catch up on sleep tomorrow.

Chat soon,

Em xx


----------



## twinter12

Well just in work for the morning - went and had a lovely breakfast with my boss who is being good about this whole process and wishing me the best of luck.

DH appointment to give his donation at 3pm then consultation appointment at 5pm.  


Sammy, keep stalking that appointment will come through - I did the same ringing every day to see if it was there and they were really good and said I could call as much as I liked and my appointment came through for within 3 weeks of the referral letter being received.  

Will update all in the morning.


----------



## roonie

HI All 

Hope your all having a good Wednesday?

Twinter - can't wait to hear about how things went today, I felt fantastic after my first consultation it really did feel a big relief to be getting things going.  Look forward to your update on it all! 

Sammy - did you make the call today?  Hope they have now received your referral and that you now have a date for first consult?  

Little C, Wishing and Honey bee how are you all? 

Em - How are you feeling lovely lady? I imagine the 2ww is dragging for you? DO you feel any better?  I really think there should be a rule that companies have to allow time off for up to a month for IVF / ICSI as its so tough physically and emotionally! 
Thanks for your advice about the pain after EC,  I am still so bloated and a little distended in the stomach that I am getting paranoid about OHSS...I am probably being over the top but I did not expect to still feel so sore! I am still passing water and have not been sick so  I am hoping it will get better by tomorrow, it felt a bit better this morning but now I am feeling shattered, in pain and quite frankly very sorry for myself ... I hate being such a wimp! I am drinking loads of water and trying to eat the right things but where I am so bloated (And like you were VERY constipated) i don;t feel very hungry.  Perhaps the progesterone pessaries are just making me feel blue and low? 

Sorry ladies I sound such a misery and so ungrateful.... I am not, I know how lucky I am to have reached this stage I think I am just so shocked by how crap I feel, perhaps I was a little naive about it.  DH is being good but he doesn't really understand female species (does any man) and I think he might think I am being a hypochondriac! 

Look forward to hearing all your updates and sorry for being a misery moo! 
Huge love
Roonie


x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls  

Ive been doing my best robot impression all day! Ive done my neck in, slept on it funny then went swimming yesterday and Im guessing that doing my best periscope impression made it worse!

Em - I hope you're resting up and feeling good. My OH was initially grateful I found this site but now he has to fight me for the computer, whoever loses has to cook dinner. So yep Im the winner tonight.  

Twinter - Cant wait to hear how you got on, glad your boss is being helpful, it must make all the difference. Ill check again later, you may even have some dates!  

Sammy - Im hoping youve spoken to the clinic and that theyve got your referral, I still have 5 (ount 'em) lng weeks so we may be roughly the same timing! Ill check again later to see how you got on!

Roonie - Youre not being ungrateful...your just being a misery! No seriusly though its probably a come-down after the sedation, its not at all surprising. You dot get to float off in cloud cukoo land without payback! Im also gathering from what Ive heard from both you and Em that this is te really hard part as its all involving your body but out of your hands, does that make sense? Anyway, dont be too hard on yourself  

Little C - Hope al is well  

Wishing - Hope your not starving yourself in preperation for tommorow!   Its probably a blessing in disguise that you hurt your foot (I mean that in the nicest possible way) all that excercise will drive you crazy or crazier!

xemmax -    I hope this thread is as helpful for you as it has been for me and dont be afraid to share all, after all they say its a problem halved! We do also manage to have a laugh too which is vital, so, Welcome!

I'll be back later, I want to hear all the updates and you guys are just too slow! Looks like Im gonna have to help with dinner  

Love and luck
x


----------



## xemmax

hi all,
sammy , glad to av foundsome1 on here starting there consulation round the same time as me,i no all the paper work is nessasary but am soo excited to get my opointment through and the ball rolling vitamins definately worked for my dp.he is finding it hard not drinkin.and friends keep asking him why.but doctor did say drinking alchol can make sperm drunk too so as put him off drinkin.i av iregular periods and  cant remember when the last time i came on my period,so thort i would do a pregnancy test,but today i did a test and was a bfn,still hopeing that there is still a chance of naturaly convieving. before my opointment.a girl can wish.      
emma hi good tip about drinking loads of water to flush the system out,there is other ways like colonic irigaration ha but i woundt dare.bet u have mixed emotions at the minute  in ur 2ww,are u off work for the whole 2 weeks ope u get a bfp and take care.
ronnie ope u are feeling alot better this afternoon than earlier and get plenty of rest xxxxxxx
twinter,how did ur first consultation go do they do blood tests that day,sorry if you have mentioned this alot to keep up with on ere xxxx xxxx


----------



## xemmax

meant to say thanks for the big welcome hi honeybee. its wierd have been dieing to come on computer too but we too fight over computer ha.we are going out for dinner nandos and its orange wednesday so its date night for me and boyfriend.rise of the plantet apes me thinks.should be getting ready ooops ha 
xxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Quick mesage for the form filling police...................... 
¨
"The dog ate my homework"  

Ok, so I haven't done them but I did get my mugshot today....it looks like this......  

I know its not a time for vanity but Ive got 5 weeks (tommorow) to wait and this photo will be attached to my clinical notes.  I didnt want to have a face like a smacked ass   but a 5 quid a pop a girl can't be vain!


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone, 

So sorry I have been rubbish this week with posting!

Em and Roonie, hope your feeling ok, Em only a week to go before you can test........ woooooooo hooooooooo.

xemmax, this site is really a god send, it's great to chat to everyone here is amaing 

Twinter I hope your apointment went well  

Little C, hope all is well. 

Honeybee - im sure your photo is fine! That blooming dog eating all your paperwork!!   Hope youe neck feel's better soon.

I have lost another 3lb so half a stone!!   still not been doing any exercise!

Honeybee I have just noticed that your a Full member and im not, how do I do that and what's this bubble blowing lol

Anyway got fat club tomorrow, will let you know how I get on

Love and Hugs xxxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Twinter - Hope all went well today & they've a plan in place for you x  

Emma - Hope you enjoy the date night tonight, I was supposed to have one of them tonight, have been dying to see the Inbetweeners but DH had to go away on business    Ah sure there's always next week.  Hope you're keeping well x

Roonie - You described everything that I felt so please don't worry about OHSS.  To be honest, the 2 days after EC, I felt pains that I've never felt in my life before.  Sharp shooting pains that would nearly take your breath away.  I was totally bloated too (still am!) & had very bad cramps, at one point I thought I was fit to burst.  Now here's another TMI moment from me but I think it needs to be said......Alot of the really bad cramping was down to the constipation (also wind).  Because I was going in for ET on day 2 I wanted to 'deposit' what I could beforehand as was paranoid that my poor embies would fall down the loo if I went after ET (pure nut job I know  ).  So anyway I was a woman on a mission, I drank all the orange juice in the world the day after EC plus fruits etc & nothing happened.  Got up the morning of ET in a complete panic, had a coffee & hey presto my much wanted miracle happened    So basically the point I'm trying to make from my above speal is work on getting rid of your constipation.  It really did make a big difference for me.  Yeh the pessaries can have different effects on people.  At the start I was getting really bad headaches but sleeping well.  Its now changed to sleeping crap & waking in the night with back pain & stomach cramps.  Everyone is different so hopefully you won't get that.  I was in work today & was fit to kill the girl I share the office with whom I normally love & have such craic with.  Thought I'd never get out of the office and literally just came home & slobbed on couch feeling sorry for myself & obsessing over whats the earliest day I can test!!!  The pessaries could be a reason of you feeling a bit down in yourself but also you must remember how much you have gone through both emotionally & physically - it really is such a big thing as it manages to take over our lives.  Don't be too hard on yourself.....try rest up as much as you can, you really do deserve & need the rest.  Hope you're feeling a wee bit better this evening & DH is giving you all the TLC you deserve.  Feel free to post any worries/symptoms as like the girls say, a problem shared is a problem halved. xx      

Honeybee - Well at least one bit is done....the mugshot!! If you do a page of the form every weekend for the next 4 weekends you should get there    Well I have to say you're the first person today that made me laugh....every time you mention the periscope impression it cracks me up.  Having said that, I hope the neck isn't too sore.  Hopefully it'll manage to fix itself tonight.  x

Wishing - Thats great news, well done you     .  How are you feeling about tomorrow?  Hope you're ok x

Well my post to Roonie basically sums me up at the mo.  Mini Moan Award goes to moi!  What a weird night I had last night, I felt I had a fever, was boiling and then I'd go freezing & shivery.  All I kept thinking was....oh my God if I'm coming down with something I can't even take anything etc etc.  But woke this morning & was fine, strange.  Still a wee bit hot & cold but nothing like last night.  I really hope I sleep tonight as I was so irritable today & also emotional.  I met DH for lunch & when I went to talk I started blubbering, was out of nowhere.  I even started crying at something on TV earlier, just so not like me at all.

Sammy & LittleC - hope you're doing well x

Aaaannnnyway......enough of my moans for today, no doubt I'll be on with more tomorrow!  You can all get me back when you start your tx  

Love to you all,

Em x


----------



## roonie

Em thank you so much I cannot tell you how reassuring your post was, I definitely think that a large part is constipation, I had a horrible experience today with that (TMI alert) and I honestly thought I was stuck in the bathroom for life!!  The pain is basically shyte and hasn't really eased but I am trying not to panic as I think that makes it worse! I am about to curl up with my grapes and watch a season finale of a really NAFF series that I love.  Then an early night for me so that the phone call from the clinic comes early, they are de to call around half nine to tell me if I go in tomorrow arvo for ET or if we can go to blastocyst on SAt....hope I can sleep! 

I am sorry you are feeling so rubbish, hormones are horrendous aren't they, but we must remember what this is all in aid for.  Crying at TV is something I am used to, I do it every time AF is due, it can be something as simple as a tv ad or Nick bloody knowles and his programme where they do up a house for people who have a very sad story....gets me everytime.  Was today your first day back at work?  I really hoped to go in today as there is some work that I really wanted to get done so I am frustrated I was not ablle to.  Looks like it will be next week at this rate.  I can only imagine how you are feeling about doing pg test, if anything I would like to be able to say to wait until OTD date as the clinic give this for a reason, but easier said than done!!!    I hope your symptoms from the pessaries ease, its not helpful to have that when going through enough already! 

Please feel free to rant to me - I have ranted to you enough and I cannot u how much you have helped me! 
Lots of love 
Roonie
xxxxxx


----------



## Em05

Roonie,

No probs at all.  Yeh constipation is deffo a big part of it.  Coffee did the trick for me (I know we're supposed to avoid), might be worth a shot in the morning if no success by then.  So you get the big call tomorrow....yipppee....I hope it goes to Sat as will give your body time to recover but if its tomorrow it'll be no probs either, just get working on those bowels    I'd say it'll be Sat as you've lots of lovely embies.  

My first day back to work was Monday,  has been going grand up til today when I turned into Physco Bill!  You're right about OTD, they give the date for a reason.  Hopefully will manage to hold off til next Thurs  

You make sure to put that job of yours out of your head til next week.  Focus on your good self, work ain't going anywhere and will be there when you return on MoAnday.  You've put so much into this & deserve a break from everything at the mo.  

I hope you manage to sleep ok tonight.  Best of luck for tomorrow's call, will look forward to the update.

Love,

Em xx


----------



## twinter12

Well appointment yesterday didn't go to plan as with regard to our results  
DH gave his sample and we went back 2 hours later for our consultation.  DH   have a slow mobility (why they couldn't find this out before!!) and my egg supply is limited due to age (kind of expected if you think about it) - so no IUI for us - its straight to IVF of which we get 2 cycles free on PCT/NHS.

But we have come away with a plan   .  As we have been put straight onto IVF we can start injections on this cycle so 7th September for our injection training on cd21.    

Come away feeling very emotional we have gone from thinking we will have 6 tries to 2 in the space of an hour and I think it all finally hit home that this is it.  We could have waited a month and tried on next cycle  but didn't see any point in waiting.  EC will be around 10th October.  x1 injections for 2 weeks then another injection for 3rd week and final injection 35 hours before embies put back in.  Because of age I get the choice of 1 or 2 being put back (should we have 2 to put back!).

 this works for us.  Will post more when I get my letter through confirming all our appointments and stages in the process.

Sorry if all a muddle still trying to get head around it all - cried when got to work telling my boss about it all.
DH been very good and keeps asking if I'm sure I want to go through all this - he keeps saying sorry that he cant do anymore than his cup duties and feels very guilty.


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hi Everyone,

"Because I was going in for ET on day 2 I wanted to 'deposit' what I could beforehand as was paranoid that my poor embies would fall down the loo if I went after ET (pure nut job I know  ). " Em i was literally about to wee wee in myself you made me laugh that hard. That is the funniest thing ever and so eloquently put. I thought i was the only one thought about things like that hahahahaha. You have just made my day.

Em and Roonie you poor poor things. Sounds like you are going through the horrors   . Actually sound like my af's. Have fibroids so i get pretty awful af's but only every second month thankfully. Hope you are both feeling better today. Plus i grew up in a house with four sisters and think we were all competing for the title of most hormonal and irrational haha. Your fears seem very rational to me though and i think that nerves are a part of this whole process. Feel what you feel, i know that sounds a bit hippie like but I'm a firm believer in owning your own emotions and not apologising for them (until after haha). Rant away ladies we are all here for you and all we can do for each other is listen and try and support each other. 

3lbs Wishing. That is fantastic. Well done girl. Keep up the good work and you'll be at your target in no time. x

Honey Bee i was bugging you about filling out the paperwork and honestly don't actually know what it is for hahaha?? Seems like things happen so much faster in the UK than in this backward country. My referral hasn't even been sent yet. So you will prob be racing ahead of me. Not that i mind I'll be the most prepared women ever by the time i get to EC stage. 

Twinter I'm sorry to hear things didn't go to plan and i will prob patronise you by saying try to stay positive. IUI was never even an option for us due to tubes so it was always straight on to IVF so it's hard to understand how you must be feeling. Hope you can get your head around it soon. It's great the you can start straight away and Oct 10th is just around the corner. You may have to forfeit being festive this Christmas but it will be worth it in the end. Don't lose focus of the ultimate goal and while your journey will be different now at least you still have options   .

Emma you will prob race ahead of me as well but i don't mind. Fir play to DP giving up the drink. My DH and i are in two musical societies which involve a couple of months of rehearsals and then a week long **** up. They start in Oct and go right through to next April. I have to bow out gracefully this year due to timing so my DH was obviously thinking he had a licence to go crazy. You should have seen his face when i told him he couldn't drink hahaha. It's the only sacrifice he has to make so you can be sure I'll make him do it.    It must be hard with irregular periods like that. My sis has had one period in about 2 years. I keep telling her to go get herself checked out but she is too nervous. By the way did you enjoy the movie. I thought it was alright. Dragged a bit in the middle and a sad ending but the effects were savage x

Little c hope you are doing OK. You have been very quiet. x

Roonie anxiously awaiting your update. Will be back later to hear the news.

Stay safe Ladies
Love
Sammy


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening all, 

Twinter that's good new's at least you have a date that is really soon, of course I will      for you. xx
I do feel a bit sorry for the boy's they kind of just sit there not knowing what to say! 

Roonie - I'm guessing that you haven't been on yet today as they called and asked you to go in?? 

Em05 - how are you feeling today??
Honeybee ...... where are you.... you .....you!! 
Little C- Hope all is well with you
Sammey where abouts are you??
xemmax hello how are you?

Well yesterday I was feeling a bit dodge   woke up with an excruciating pain in my left ovary side, couldn't figure out what was going on! Anyway I got on with it, and low and behold my AF arrived exactly on time - that hasn't happened since 2009!! not sure what's going on.  

Anyway had it confirmed that i have lost 7lb since the 4th August! whoop but have just been very naughty,   just had a domino's!!! I haven't gone to aerobics tonight because AF is soooo painful. must do extra extra work on Zumba this week.

Anyway over and out from me I look forward to seeing everyone's comments from today....

Love me      xxx


----------



## xemmax

Wishing well hi am fine ty,well done on all the weight loss I loved zumba had a laf n makes u sweat loads so must work off calories.x
Twinter it is a shock at first cos it does make u think this is it,the final resort,but at least this way we r in good hands and evey step of the way is been monitored I was told 2 free cycles too,but I didn't no  that if they collect 10 eggs and fertilize 8 u can use 2 but the other 6 r freezed and classed as the first cycle too which felt to me like I would get a few try's free.x
and ur partners sperm can get better.it only needs one strong one so don't worry x
Sammy tell ur sister to go  to doctors it cud b something minor.my periods stopped completely wen I lost loads of weight thru stress went from 8st to 6.7 stone then had a period everyday for 8 month.very hard to try for kids web I never no if am ovulating.i found out it was polyistic ovaries.and underactivethyoid.av put weight on now but still need abut more weight on me to fit criteria.x


----------



## roonie

Hi Girls

Well I have enjoyed your updates and reading your posts so much, its helped me so much and I can't thank you enough for keeping me sane!  

Twinter - I am sorry things did not go to plan, it is horrible to hear things when you are not expecting it and it changes your planning in your head, I totally understand, I was thrown when they told us on Monday that ICSI was required.  However IVF will give you a better chance of getting pg and you start so soon, I know it will feel like an age for 10th Oct but its not far away at all.  It is great that your PCT give you two goes though, ours is so restricted, they only give it to you if you have been trying for over 3 years from referral date and if your under 35! B****d's  ....hence why we have had to go private ( we were two and half years from referral and by time we reach 3 years I will be 35!) Anyway I am glad things are beginning to progress and get started  

Wishing - HUGE CONGRATS on the weight loss that's fantastic!  Sorry to hear AF has arrived, possibly why you have felt so tired I know it gets me that way!  Really pleased for you! 

AFM well we got a call at 9.30 to tell us that only 1 embryo has reached 8 cell stage and it was of "fair" quality, lets just say I was gutted   ! Our intention was to freeze and so that option was taken away straight away.  So I went in today for the VERY quick procedure of transfer.  The consultant confirmed there was none to freeze and then when DH asked about the quality of the embryo she said the edges were not smooth so about 15% of it is rough round the edges and 85% is ok .  Well Em, as per usual i went mute   and didn't speak, they scanned me, they told me I had a "lovely uterus and they had seen some not so great today" and in it went, amazing to watch on the screen  I will say but I am so so disheartened.  I am not sure what to think or feel.  All I can do is hope and   now and start the dreaded   

ANYWAYS ....How are you doing Em?  How are you feeling? Did you sleep any better?  How many days now till OTD? 

Sammy - Your house with four girls must have been an experience, you should write a book!  Love the fact that you have been bugging honey bee and no idea why I found that hilarious! Speaking of which HONEYBEE ...!!! GET FILLING!!! 

Little C - hope to hear from you soon...x  

xemmax - Hope your doing ok and your enjoying the madness here!  

Right I am not on great form so I shall love you and leave you all.  Thanks for being here, your all a saving grace
Roonie 
xxxxxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Roonie i'm gutted for you. Can't believe out of 5 only one reached 8 cells. But then it does only take one. I will light a candle for you and say lots of prayers. Mind you i am not on the best of terms with the man upstairs, but he does owe me one or two.Wighing hoping and praying that it all works out for you and you get a bfp.                 

Sammy


----------



## roonie

Thanks Sammy x x x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Twinter - I'm so sorry to hear you got unexpected news at your appt but glad that you've a plan in place & you're starting real soon.  Its always so hard to get your head around shocks/unexpected news like that.  I was the same when they told me about my AMH as up to that it was just a 'male factor'.  Look after yourself this evening & try do something nice/special with DH this weekend x    

Wishing - WELL DONE YOU  ....you're doing so well.  I think a Domino's was well deserved considering the circumstances of weight loss & early arrival of AF.  Hope you're relaxing this eve and feeling very proud of yourself x  

Sammy - Glad you got a laugh out of the 'deposit' story.  Was trying my best to word it in the nicest possible way - not me normally, usually would just come out with the nitty gritties but in the company of such ladies, I gotta be polite    Thanks for your kind words, this 2ww really is torture    Sooo you got onto them today re the referral & its not sent....for gods sake, what are they like    Did they say it'll go this week?  Don't you feel like offering to go in, pick it up & drop it off yourself.  Pain in the a*ses.  Hope you're doing ok though & have something nice planned for the weekend x  

Roonie - I am so sorry to hear your news but glad you have a wee embie on board today.  Don't be thinking of the grade etc as I've read 1,000's of stories of success with all different grades.  Get eating those brazil nuts (5 a day) as that'll help the lining for implantation.  I cannot believe they made that comment on your uterus, I really do think they forget we're actually human beings at times.  Sure Honeybee's consultant said to her when he passed her that he didn't recognise her from the other end!  How are the cramps today?  Hope they've eased a wee bit & you managed a 'deposition'!  How are you finding the lovely pessaries?  Please try and get a good sleep tonight, you've been through the mill & need all the rest you can get for both you & your lovely embie.  Sending you LOADS of       &     &      tonight.  Mind yourself me dear x

Honeybee, Emma &  LittleC - Hope you're all keeping well x  Honeybee - FORMS, FORMS, FORMS.....??  

AFM - Slept alot better last night & was fine for the first bit this morning then 'mad woman' came back into play again & suddenly just didn't want to be in the office & girl in office irritating me again.  Its really awful as it is so out of character.  It passed thankfully after a while so was grand.  Roonie, testing day is next Wed    Hope I'll make it that far, this morning I felt a bit like I do a few days before AF....praying so hard that I won't see it     Going away for the night tomorrow for a bit of a treat, looking forward to that.  DH is then off to watch the rugby on Sat so will just catch up with family.  

Anyone doing anything nice for weekend?

COME ON DA PADDIES      

Love,

Em x


----------



## Em05

Roonie,  I meant to say in my last post, as Sammy just said, it does only take one.  You mind that lovely self of yours in these coming weeks & I will also pray you get a big BFP that you deserve xx


----------



## Em05

How are you feeling today Roonie?  Hope you're ok & you managed to sleep.  Have been thinking of you xx


----------



## roonie

Hi Em 
If I am honest I am devastated and cannot stop crying! 
HOw are you feeling? xxxx


----------



## Em05

Aw you poor little pet.  In my post last night I was trying to be positive & upbeat but left out the fact that I was totally gutted for you, just wasn't expected at all.  Can only imagine how you must be feeling.  Is DH with you?  Did they give any reason as to why they think this happened?

I'm ok, called in sick today as COULDN'T have faced it in there today - head melters that they all are.  

Wish you lived near so I could give you a big hug


----------



## roonie

Hi

Em - thanks for your post, I wish you lived closer too! Espesh as you thew a sicky  , good for you girl, I do not blame you.... did you slob out and watch daytime tv??  I ended up being instructed ,via telephone, by sister to get in the shower and that she was on route, she took me back to her place as DH working today so I was cheered up just being with her and her twins (conceived by IVF, age 2 and a half and the other loves of my life) it was just what I needed which probably sounds odd being that it involved children but for me they just make me happy, could be thats cos they are my sisters though and we are close.  Came home and DH is now in, he let me have ANOTHER cry and then said that I need to be positive as its not over yet... he's right I know so I am gonna get today out of the way and then try to begin tomorrow with a more upbeat attitude!  It might help the embryo I guess. The clinic really didn't say anything, it was matter of fact statement and no real discussion. I obviously went mute and for once so did DH as we were both a bit stunned.I think I will get thru the 2ww and then ask the questions. How you feeling at the moment? Dont worry about the feelings of AF, I think its normal with the pessaries and it can be an early sign of pg!!!  Where are you off to tomorrow night?  Sounds a good idea to get away I might do the same the w/e before my OTD.

Huge hugs to you   and I will try and remain   
Take care 
R
x 
x x x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

I wasn't going to read/post as I was feeling sorry for myself   and had my head up my  .
Well, enough of that  

Roonie - You poor thing you sound so devastated, I wont even say I know how you must be feeling as I don't. It is so true thought that it only takes one, so sending you positive vibes,     and now you have to welcome that one little embie and keep it snug.  
That original count was amazing so if there need be a next time (for brothers and sisters) you have set a great track record.
It sounds like you have a lovely relationship with your sister and those twins are gonna make great cousins   Without sounding patronising, do try and stay positive, as at times of stress our body releases all sorts of unhelpful chemicals. Be selfish and do whatever you need or want to do until your spirits lift  

Em - Praying you dont see the old witch   and I think your symptoms all sound pretty normal, sure you don't need to deposit? Seriously though, alot of people talk about AF type pains after ET    I hope you have a lovely break, you need it!  
The friend that I go swimming with has surprised me with a pair of goggles so I "don't have to keep my head so far outta the water" I don't believe it, could she be ashamed of the periscope

Sammy - Those forms are to do with a petition to stop people nagging me!!!    No realy there the forms from the clinic, contracts, agreements, wierd questions that were struggling to answer? othing in my life is ever straightforward so filling out a form about my life is ass about face! I do need nagging though, keep it up, I'll keep you updated!

Wishing - The more you post the more your status changes. Well done on the weight loss and well done on the dominos, you have to treat yourself or whats the point (says the girl with the fat gut!  ) Keep it up x

xemmax - Glad to hear you get a couple of free chances, that must take a little bit of pressure off 

Littlec - Hope you're ok?  

Twinter - Sorry to hear it wasn't the plan you were expecting but at least you'll save time on the IUI cycles you can get straight down to business with IVF/ISCI well that my way of thinking (due to age and old ovaries!) As per 1 or 2 I guess that depends on family history/multiple births etc. You'll know when its time  

Dinners ready so Im gonna post thing before I lose it, the post that is, Ive already lost my mind
x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey everyone,

God just had the most horrific two days at work. 26 hours of emotional and physical torture leaving me exhausted and mentally drained. Got home yesterday evening, had a little cry as a result of aforementioned emotional and physical torture and after drying my eyes and gathering myself my DH turns to me with his kind and understanding face and asks me in the most compassionate if i would like to go upstairs and "make a baby"   !!!!!!!!! Don't ya gotta love men. 

So anyway hope everyone had a great weekend. Was reminded this weekend of something i had lost sight of and thats the fragile nature of life. When you have to witness someone younger than you struggle for life because of a split second decision that they immediately regretted and watch their families agony and pain you remember how lucky you are that your only real source of pain is that you need to take a different path to find happiness and that that happiness is not guaranteed. But you are not living with chronic pain, you are not dying because you lost the plot for a nano second, you are not trying to come to grips with the fact that you are going to die and leave two beautiful kids behind! So i feel like i got a real priority check this weekend and i def feel less sorry for myself.  

Not that i expect this feeling to last forever, no doubt as the memory of this weekend fades i will be back to feeling sorry for myself, but we all have our good days and bad days and while i am feeling so positive i wanted to spread some around            

Enough about me now and back to more important issues at hand. Roonie and Em hope you guys are feeling OK. I offered up everything i did this weekend to the man upstairs that things would work out for ye. And if he was watching he would have seen me be a very good catholic haha. 

Roonie i hear ya sweetheart. I can def understand why you are feeling like this but hopefully after a weekend of rest and the help of the beautiful twins (I'm sure) you can pick yourself up and try to be positive. You stand just as good a chance as anyone to keep your beautiful embie safe. Be good to yourself and make sure you spend as much time as possible around your sister and her twins for the positive impact they have on you.    

Em you must be so excited and nervous about Thursday. Hope you are feeling well and things are going to plan. Do you think you can wait. If you can do!!!!! Thinking of you both and wishing you both success.    

Honeybee now that i know what they for i am going to hound you . Mind you i find filling out forms/questionnaires very stressful as well and am a last minute girl so i don't really have the moral high ground haha. Hope you have given the new goggles a whirl haha.  

Wishing, twinter, emma and little c hope you are all keeping well and had fun weekends. Looking forward to getting lots of good positive updated this week

Love to you all
Sammy


----------



## Em05

Hi girls, postin from phone as no net access this weekend. How r u doin Roonie? Hope ur ok, hve been tinkin of u. Glad u went 2 ur sis on Fri + was cheered up wit da twins. Dis is takin me ages so will sign off + post prop 2rw. Doin a test in mornin as anxiety is killin me, cant relax r sleep, otd day is Wed, Id calculated it wrong. Got 2 tests so doin 1 Tues too-nuts I no but crackin up. Hope ur all well + had luvly wkends. Will post wit result 2rw. Luv Em xx


----------



## roonie

HEy Gang  huge hugs to you all   and apologies for my terrible posts over the last few days, I must have depressed you all!  

So lovely to read your posts and hear how you are all doing, Sammy your words about perspective were brilliant and you are so right.  Its easy to get carried away with our own woes sometimes.  Honeybee I hope things are ok with you, your words were very kind to read so thank you. The twins really do brighten my day, they are an amazing pair and my sister is even more amazing and has a magic to her no one else can match.  I am 34 and I still look up to her and can honestly say she is my idol!  Weird eh?  

Em - I totally get the need to test tomorrow and I do not blame you, I have been thinking about my test in my draw and I am only 3 days post transfer!! Can't imagine how hard this 2ww has beenfor you and I hope your bearing up ok?  I am sorry to hear your not sleeping, insomnia is the worst!  The night before my EC I gave up trying to sleep and had a SATC Fest on the sofa and I have to say it really helped, so if you have the box sets slam that on your dvd player and get some girl power vibes going ;o) 

AFM - well I think Thursday was an all time low and Friday I honestly felt off the planet and emotionally dead. I think I was just generally knackered as well!   I woke up saturday with a clearer head and perspective and I got up and got on with things, saw my gorgeous parents, walked my dog (the most wonderful creature in the universe) and made brownies, my DH said he felt like "Roonie was back" the whole thing has made me realise no matter what the outcome for me i have a wonderful man, and wonderful family and friends, and that the picture I was painting may change but I will adapt and I will be happy! 

On that note (a bit deep for me) I shall sign off and send you all lots of love, postive energy and babydust    
Roonie
xxxx


----------



## Em05

Oh Girls......I did the test and it said 'Pregnant 1 - 2 weeks'.  Feel so happy but trying to stop myself getting too carried away til I do the clinics test on Wednesday.  Had about 2 hours sleep last night wondering if I was doing the right thing testing 2 days early & then by 7am I was like a bullet out of the bed & no more thought put into it.  I hope & pray the same result will show on Wednesday.                   

All your posts are so lovely from the weekend.  Roonie I'm delighted you're feeling ok & more positive.  

I'll do a proper post later today as I'm going to go back to bed now to try get some sleep as feel fecked.  Not in work til 1pm today thank god.

Chat to you girlies later, hope you're all doing ok x

Love,

Em x


----------



## roonie

Wahoooooooooooooooooooooo EM I have been online since 7am waiting for your update!!! Just checked again and am so happy for you I could cry! Hormones much?  Oh my lovely you must be so over the moon and those tests are pretty darn accurate lady!!! I could do a cartwheel for you if I knew how!  I hope you get some much needed sleep and that you and DH celebrate later today.  Was he with you when you did the test?  Did he read it or you??

CONGRATULATIONS    
Lots of love and  
Roonie

xxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Morning all,

This is just a pre-post before I come back later and read through everything!!

EM OMG         I am so happppppppppppy for you, whoop whoop I will be keeping everything crossed until Wednesday too but yippie.                                      
- oh and working on a bank holiday  

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend, and I will be back on later to see and post.

Love me xxx


----------



## honey-bee

So here I am, not workng today but loads to do around the house! In true me style I came on line to help me procrastinate (like I need any help) and.........
..............Yeeeee-Haaaa!  
Em - Congrats hon, I am so damn excited for you, Im not gonna get anything done now and quite frankly.....I dont give a flying   !!!
I'll write more later, just wanted to spinkle a big fat helping of babydust to you all.

xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your lovely replies & celebratory dances    Trying not to get too excited with Wed being the proper OTD day.  I don't know whether its just me but I seriously couldn't handle it any longer, I thought I was going bananas.  I was in tears most of Friday as had all my symptoms I get before AF, in turn kinda put a dampner on our night away, my head was just so wrecked.  I'd cramps on my right side all day Sat & just felt so crap & sad.  So yesterday came & cramps had gone & anxiety kicked in so took a trip to Boots & got a test for this morning.  We were on our way back up to Belfast in the car last night & I swear to God I thought my chest was going to explode - if ever I needed a valum/Zanex it was then.  So anyway ..... by 7am this morning I was up & in the toilet testing.  DH was in the bed, I'd planned on not telling him as he thinks I'm mad how I can't just follow instructions & hates the way I always have to do my own thing with everything.  So I went it alone & then when I saw the result ran into him crying but kept telling him not to get too excited as need to get 100% proof on Wed.  Its amazing, I went into work today no bother & girl in work didn't irritate me once! The TOTAL opposite to the way I felt about the place on Thurs/Friday. 

So thats me in a nutshell (nut being the operative word!).  Just awaiting Wed morning now.  I won't be testing tomorrow as the pack which I thought had 2 tests only had one, prob for the best anyway.

Well onto you lovely girlies......

Roonie - SO glad to hear you're ok & feeling positive.  Your sister & the twins sound so lovely & its great you're very close.  I've 2 little nieces & 1 nephew (ages 5, 3 & 1) and like yourself anytime I'm feeling down I just take them for the day or overnight & they just lift my spirits so much.  Like Sammy said, spend lots of time with them over these 2 weeks, will do you the world of good.  I was delighted to read your AFM bout your DH saying you were back etc....and I can tell you one thing.....that picture you were painting WILL have some lovely additions in it from you.  How are you feeling now re cramps etc?  Are you finding the lovely pessaries ok?  

Sammy - Wow what a 2 days you had.  Hope you managed to switch off at weekend.  Jeez, just reading that really does make you put things into perspective.  You sure have a tough job missus.  Did you do anything nice at the weekend?  When you contacting/hearing bout your referral again?

Honeybee - Loving the fact that your friend got you a pair of goggles    Did you not tell her the periscope is to keep the hair from getting wet.  Will be funny if you have the goggles on while doing the periscope impression    Did you have a nice weekend?  Hope you enjoyed the day off today x

Wishing - Thanks a mill, yeh fingers crossed the same result appears on Wed      Hows things with you?  Hope you enjoyed the weekend 

Twinter, Emma & LittleC - Hope alls good with you.

Love & loads of            to you all,

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
I'm back   Actually I ws doing a nice roast and I've now been kicked out of the kitchen! I was so distracted by Em's news that I forgot about the potatoes that I was par boiling and they turned to mush! I tried to cover my tracks but pressing them together into a fake potato shape (I hear gasps!) and the put them into the oven  . I've been caught out   my OH can't resist a sneeky peek into the oven and was gobsmacked when he found my crispy mash  . I even tried to tell him that I was following a Jamie Oliver tip but he can see right through me  .

Em - I understand you need to play it down until your clinic test but one last time........ 
I'm totally like you, I pay lip service then do my own thing, Ill be the same, waking up at stupid o'clock and testing in secret! It won't be long till OTD  

Roonie - I'm glad the real you is back, sounds like you have great people around you too. Don't apologise either, this journey is full of ups and down and sometimes the downs can be outta nowhere. I was feeling sorry for myself as although Ive had to go private, its taken so long (a year now) to get all my tests done and my referral accepted. Then my appoitnment date was 3 months away. I've joined a thread for my clinic and a girl on there had just been offered an appointment straight away. I know its the luck of the draw and whats meant to be and all that but it really deflated me. I had a very definate 'poor me' moment but its gone as quick as it came, fortunately! The best thing is that we can share it with each other, I really value that!  

Sammy - Sorry to hear you had such an emotionally draining day, I know what you man about perspective, my job also helps me with that. Do you get clinical supervision? I was laughing though about your fella,   that response was so predictable (based on my own experiences)   What are they like?

Wishing - I noticed you changed your signature, you go girl, weight loss and no vices!!!   That sucks that you had to work bank holiday, I hope you got extra! I was off today thankfully but it means Ive got the week from hell awaiting!

Hello Twinter and LittleC and xemmax hope we hear from you soon.

AFM, I finally got started on my forms, I started putting little post it's on every question that I either couldnt answer or have to give a bit of thought to....basically Ive got about 15 pieces of paper covered in neon art!!! OH was less than helpful, kept saying, "no you fill them in, you're better at that" then went on to say, "let me fill in my name and age" and "do I have to be truthful?" about his age?!!?    Now I know why I was putting it off for so long and its still not done!  Now you guys will have to nag me to finish them!
I'm swimming tommorow, Em my hair get wet anyway as theres this guy with one arm that always joins our lane (the slow one!) and he really splashes (oh no, Im not being mean, its true) and when I start getting tired, I'm not so good at that floating business either. So I gues by now you guys have realised that Im the love child of Frank Spencer!
Babydust all around 
     
xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening all.

Em - I'm still so happy for you,   hope work wasn't too bad today. Can't wait until Wednesday, when will you go for a scan?? Ohhh so exciting. will keep my fingers crossed for you. x

Honeybee - I wasn't working today! Went to the coast for a whole hour before returning to bed as feeling ****e! - Em was working - (I think)!!! fill in your forms!!! haven't spoken to you for ages on Chat, we will catch up soon!

Roonie, I hope the rest of this week goes well for you. 

Sammy - really hope this week of work isn't as bad as the past couple of day's.

Little c and Twinter really hope your well. xx

AFM - I am FULL of cold and feel rubbish, I'm sure it's because I have loads happening in the next week, got a christening on Sunday - I'm being Godmother to one of my many nephew's and my mum's family (who don't speak to me!) are going to be there, then I have my op, which has been bought forward to next Tuesday, if they can do it because of this blooming cold/sore throat.
I have gained 2lb since Thursday but I'm blaming the cold as I just want to eat rubbish plus AF didn't help.

Anyway - hope everyone has a great Tuesday and I will be awaiting everyone's post's tomorrow. 

xxx   xxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo              

Em i am so thrilled for you. Home preg tests are just as accurate as the ones in the clinic so don't be afraid to celebrate. It's bloody fantastic missy, i couldn't be happier for you. I actually shed a little tear of relief for you. It's amazing how invested you can get in another persons life in such a short space of time. Will still keep praying for you for weds though but i have every faith you'll have the exact same result!         

Roonie glad you are feeling better but like Honeybee said there is never a need to apologise for feeling sorry for yourself. Thats what we are here for. Spent today with some of my nieces and nephew and they really are such a good tonic.    Keeping everything crossed for you my dear. I just know things will work out. Oh and avoid those cartwheels in your condition missy x.

Honeybee you are hilarious. I know how easy it is to get distracted when cooking dinner hahaha. Nice try with the Jamie Oliver thing btw   . Sounds like those forms are a nightmare. Is that standard practice? Will we end up having to do it too? I don't think we get clinical supervision? Don't quite know what it is to be honest? What do you work at Honeybee?

Wishing it's unusual to have such tragedy so close together but unfortunately, or fortunately depending what way you look at it, after a good nights sleep you tend to let things go and almost forget about them. Or file them away. It's a bit callous but if i couldn't do it i wouldn't be able to work without breaking down all the time. Sorry to hear you are feeling so crap  . Hope you are getting plenty of Vit C. Hope you are not too nervous about Tues. I'll have to say a few prayers for you too. I'll be up all night praying at this rate haha. What op is it btw? Sorry i know it's prob in an earlier post but i don't have the attention span to read through them all.  

Hey twinter, little c and emma. Hope you are safe and well and that we hear from you soon. 

Lots of love everyone,
Sammy


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Good news girlies,
Got my appt for sept 30th. Relief. 
It's very quiet in here today   
Sammy.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Honeybee - I hope you managed to enjoy the roast yesterday with or without the crispy mushy spuds    You're like me, I get so distracted when cooking & always forget about things.  As for the form filling.....holy god....sounds an awful lot.  Any forms we needed to fill in was at the clinic, there were quite a few but don't remember awkward questions.  Weird how different places have different systems etc.  Hope you manage to get through them soon & your postit noted ones don't wreck the brain too much.  As for the swimming.....its just gets funnier.....I'd love if there was a hidden camera there for one of your sessions, would make great entertainment    Sorry to hear you were feeling bit down the other day, I can understand how annoying that was.  Having said that....you've come so far now & are doing so well....on Thursday we'll be into Sept - the month your appt is in.  Will keep everything crossed that you start straight away  

Wishing - Thanks a mill.  Not sure about scan, all they said was to do the test at home & ring them with the result.       it'll be the same as Monday.  Half tempted to go & buy another one and do one now!!!  So sorry to hear you haven't been well, you poor thing.  How come they brought the op forward?  Pump the tablets into you & plenty of vit C & rest.  Don't even think about weight, you've enough to contend with.  Anyway with AF you'll have retained fluid which was probably the result of the extra 2lb.  As for the christening....hopefully you'll manage to just occupy yourself with other people for the day so you won't have to have any encounters with your mams family.  Keep DH with you at all times so you're never alone.  Families eh.....who'd have em!  Hope you feel better real soon x  

Sammy - Thanks a mill too.  You're so sweet shedding a tear.  Yeh here's hoping for tomorrow morning.      Hows things with you? 

Roonie - Hope you're doing alright & your first day back at work went ok today.   

Will keep yis posted on any developments, need to go to shops this avo for groceries so may be tempted to buy another test, will try my best not to.  Why do we turn so mental & impatient when put in situations like this  

Hi to everyone else.....

Love,

Em x


----------



## Em05

Sammy, only saw your post after I'd posted.    WAHOOOOOO thats fantastic news       .  Thats close to Honeybee's appt, hers is 28th Sept from what I remember?  Here's hoping you can both be cycle buddies    I'd say that's brightened up your day.  x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Oh for sure em, really feel like this is finally happening now. So excited. It would be great to have honeybee as a cycle buddy. Although i fear i would be ever so slightly manic about the whole thing   but i'll try my best not to be.

As for you if you want to buy 10 pregnancy tests and do all of them. There is nothing insane about it  . Do one evey day for the next 38wks if you feel like it. I know i would. You've waited so long for this so embrace the insanity and enjoy every minute.    

Good luck tomorrow. Or this afternoon whichever you decide haha.

Love and loads of babydust    
Sammy

p.s enjoy your grocery shopping and remember you're eating for two now


----------



## Em05

Aww thanks Sammy.  Will let you know what I decide on the testing.....thank god there's only today left as I'm seriously going insane  

As regards you being manic about your tx....you prob will be at times but you'll be amazed how quickly it goes in.  I was on the short protocol due to my measly egg supply so started on 5th Aug and testing tomorrow 31st.  Hard to believe its done & dusted within a month.  Will be brilliant if Honeybee was doing it at the same time as it really would help.  Anyway, you have us all here for support so fear not my dear you certainly won't be doing it alone.

Love,

Em


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all, 

I have to confess the potato story Honeybee is sooooo funny!! Keep thinking about you squashing them together and putting them in the oven!! Hope you are having a good time swimming tonight with your new goggles!

Em only a few hours until you can test as per clinic   for you soooo much, but like everyone else say's the home test's are so accurate these day's.  

Sammy - bet you can't wait for your appointment  so exciting xx (in having a nose op hopefully next Tuesday!)

Roonie - how are you feeling any feeling's?? 

Little C and Twinter, hope you are both well. 

Weighed myself today, back down the 2lb's thank god, still full of cold, taking vit c and zinc trying so hard to get rid of it, got my pre op on Thursday so guess will have to see how I feel then and what they say!!    it can be done have been waiting since 6 May for this appointment!!! could really do with a day off work, but we have no staff in at the moment so stuck unless I go off sick and they are sooooooo strick on that!! 

Anyway going to go now, good luck and can't wait for your update tomorrow Em.


----------



## littleC

OMG! I am rubbish!

Had a few probs with some ******* stealing our identities by stealing our mail so been a bit pre occupied sorry guys. Work has been a pain in the bum too, really stressful and thats only the childish 45 yr old woman I work with! Also this seems like the longest wait ever and to be quite frank I'm sick of it. Sorry ill try to stop moaning!

None the less I have missed so much! Roonie, bless you like this whole process is not hard enough! Without the added ****ter of what has happend lately for you, but you are doing the right thing staying as up beat as poss, sending all the positive vibes to that embie!! Will be willing it for you every day! It only takes one!!

On another note Em how amazing! Staying grounded mind you, but how bloody fantastic, still sending the positive thoughts and prayers! This test will double confirm!!!

Have been having a read every few days but to be honest I have not really got much to say! 

Twinter-I know that it is a bit of a surprise to be thinking that you were probably going to have IUI it happend for us too, but the IVF is a great option and probably more accurate in the long run??

xxemmaxx-Welcome hope you are doing ok?

Sammy-Great news on your appt, looks like you will probably be cycle buddies with Honey-bee and I which is great the more folks going through the same things at the same time the better!

Waiting for cycle to start this week and then ordering my drugs, i know i wont be able to use them until day 21 but i think even having them will feel like another milestone reached.

Honey-bee-hope the waiting for your start date is not doing your head in as much as me! When are you scheduled for egg collection?

Wishing-sorry you have been feeling so ****e, i have been feeling quite normal but keeping coming out in coldsores so know the quietly stressed me is coming out in the form of scabs! Nice! Fingers crossed that your cold and flu does one before your op, keep us posted.

Twinter-Hope you are ok, seems you are quieter than me at the mo! Hope you haven't given up on us??!!


Have just read me post back and can't believe how moany and common I am today! Sorry guys bet you are so glad I am back!
Hope you have all had great weekends, I told myself that I have had my last drink this weekend before starting but have found myself sitting with a glass of wine right now so that went well!
I guess having the odd glass between now and really starting the meds etc is not too much of a prob, thing is I didn't really drink before all this! But I'm sure like you guys its on my mind constantly!

Hope you all find some funny things to keep you smiling this week, I have has an hours skyping with my niece who lives 5000 miles away and she still is a beautiful as ever and turning 8 on 9/11 bless her she will keep me smiling!

Ok sorry if I have depressed anyone today, will promise to be more up date next time, looking forward to hearing more news.

Love and luck to you all my lovelies!
xxxxlittlecxxxxxx


----------



## littleC

thank god posted that message and the site said that was an error thought I had lost the message but not this time!


----------



## xemmax

Hi all ope u had a great wknd just reading thru ur posts and em congratulations ur bound to av the worry hanging over u and we all will till our little baby's r born and in our arms.don't no u but am really happy for u.it's given me ope that ivf can work and opefully me and others tryin will av there good news soon enough x did u av 1 embie r two it cud b twins ha x


----------



## Em05

Well girls......it was a  again today.  SOOOOOOOO happy & excited         Nervous too and praying he/she will stay with us (oh the worrying just never stops!!)     In work at mo so will post properly later on just wanted to let yis all know.

Hope you're all doing good.  LittleC, good to see you back  

Lots of love,

Em xx


----------



## Wishing1

Just a quick one, going to try and get on tonight, but


Em CONGRATULATIONS XXXXX    

I had a check at work earlier and was so happy for you. xxx


----------



## Em05

Thanks a mill Wishing, still in shock. Just so happy. Bloody Internet is down so usin iPad which is crap for posting. Will try post prop from work tomorrow. Goin out 4 meal and cinema tonight to celebrate. Called clinic today and have a scan on 22 Sept so Sammy and Honeybee I'll b wishin these few weeks away with you too  

Sorry for quick posts today, will chat prop tomorrow my dears. Hope ur all keepin well xx


----------



## roonie

CONGRATUALATIONS EM I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Em05

Thanks Roonie, meant to include u on the wishing of these few weeks away too. How are u doin? Hope ur ok? Xx


----------



## honey-bee

Oh Em thats such great news!!!  

I wanted to get on earlier to wish you luck. I can't believe your 2ww is over?! So now you/we can begin the next countdown.  
I hope you have a lovely time out, you've been through it lately and hopefully now you can relax a little - if that possible!

Hi to everyone else, I'll be back later
x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Everyone,

Woooooooooo Hoooooooooooo Em I'm absolutely delighted for you. Now roll on the 22nd   Hopefully it'll fly. My sister is getting married on the 23rd so hopefully that'll keep me busy and distracted. Keep those embies safe in the meantime and don't worry the hard job is done now. x

Roonie hope you are OK. You seem a bit quiet, hope this isn't all just too much for you. If you wanna talk you know where we are. x

This is just a quick post but i'll be back Fri for the updates.

Stay safe and healthy everyone
Sammy xxx


----------



## Em05

Thanks girls.  Still in total shock!

Went out for dins last night & then went to the cinema, saw the Inbetweeners, have to say its the funniest film I've seen in a long time, would highly recommend it if you fancy a good laugh.

Hows everyone doing?  Hope you're all ok.  Roonie, hope your alright?

Love,

Em x


----------



## twinter12

Sorry I have been away from this site for so long.  Went away camping at the weekend and off work this week so not had time to catch up with everything.

Em I am so happy for you.    

AFM - we got out letter back explaining the procedures ahead so here goes mega update:

My antral follicle count was fairly low suggesting reduced ovarian reserve
DH sperm count good (95m per ml) but low motility (39%) and morphology (3%) - anyone else had this?
So two potential fertility factors - my ovarain reserve low and DH asthenoteratozoosperma (dont ask how thats said)

Based on these two diagnoses they recommended IVF - long down regualtions regime. So..

Attedn 7th September when our medications will be ready and we will go through injection procedures.

As from 7th daily subcutaneous Buserelin injections at a dosage of 500 mcg per day
plus blood tests for us both.

Then back in 2 weeks for ultrasound to scan to exclude any cysts and further blood test to check oestrogen hormone level, urine test plus further injection teach if necessary.  Providing scan satisfactory continue with Buserelin injections on daily basis until 2 days before EC.

When the results of the oestrogen is available wthin 24 hours will be instructed to add Menopur subcutaneous injections at a dosage of 450 units on daily basis.  Another appointment then organised for 6 to 7 days later.

After the 6-7 days an ultrasound will be performed to assess the response of the ovaries by measuring the number and size of follicles.  Dosage of Menopur will be adjusted accordingly.  Then further scans may be required 2-3 day intervals. Most people require 10-12 stimulated injections.

Stage 3 - when a reasonable number of follicles have reached appropriate size and maturity medications are stopped and given instructions of the timing and dosage of a singel subcutaneous injection of Ovitrelle at 250mcg then 36 hours later EC.

Stage 4 - EC collection - DH does his bit - analysed and prepared for insemination.
EC under sedation and pain relief or General - up to me.
Folling EC twice daily Cyclogest pessaries dosage of 400mg (lovely) these continue till preg test or 12 weeks preg.

Stage 5 - Embryo transfer
Carried out 2, 3 or 5 days following EC providing eggs are harvested and fertilised - dependent on the number, quality and development. No further medication.  Preg test carrid out 2 weeks later.

Hope this helps all if you are about to go through this and fingers crossed for us.


----------



## roonie

Hi Girls

HAPPY 1st September and White Rabbits!! Sorry a bit quiet and thanks for all your hellos, just been getting to grips with being back at work and been real tired. 

Em I am so delighted for you and I can't imagine how ecstatic you must be feeling right now! Glad you had a lovely night and enjoyed the film, DH and I went ot see it the day before EC to take my mind of things and it did just that, I would actually see it again I found it so funny!! Hope your sleeping ok now and feeling better now you have the BFP! Wahoooooooooooo what a MILESTONE  

Twinter - I bet you are sooooo excited to get started, hopefully the long protocol will improve things for you in ovary department and as for DH, my DH had 7% morphology but on day of EC it had reduced to 1% which is why we had icsi...I think it is very very common.  The other unpronounceable word I am not sure of??!?! I feel really excited for you that things are going to get going very very soon!!!    

Honey bee and Sammy - looks like the two of your are going to be close together in cycle if you both have consults at end of September?!?! Honeybee if there are questions you are unsure of don't worry just don't answer until your appointment and get them to explain them there and then, I know I had a few queries with regards to egg / embryo and what we wanted done with any that were not suitable for transfer / freezing / icsi...e.g. could they be used for research.  Also honeybee can i just thank you for your hilarious story about your roast spuds! I too have done the same and I was crying with laughter when I read that! I am not the best cook so I totally related! Cakes I can do, dinners are not my thing!  Sammy thanks for your kind words, how exciting that your sister is getting married, I hope you have a wonderful fun day and look forward to hearing all about it, I love family weddings! HAVE FUN!!!  

Wishing - How are you feeling?  I hope your on the mend, I recommend Olbas Oil, Stodgey food and lying on the sofa, oh and berroca as well,  that stuff is magic.  Hope you feel better soon and that your ok about the upcoming op?  

AFM - I am plodding on waiting for AF which is inevitable I am afraid, but onwards and upwards.... think its puppies for us )    

Take care lovelies 
Roonie
xxxxxx


----------



## xemmax

dont u give up ronnie keep strong have puppies later when ur baby/babies are older : ) 
em bet u cant wait to tell evryone ur great news xxxxx
twinter, ur post really helped me.all seems very confusing to me still but thats cos i havent had my first apointment yet.posted our info bk to care at sheefield last week so opeing they have recieved it and my opiontment will come through soon.ur dh sperm counts good my dp was 10 million with 15 % then in march had a bad car accident where he was in intensive care so morphine and codene tablets  made it go down to 5 million with 9 % good month later tho like i have said before no drinkin and vitimins went to 6 million and 45 % good.
i right want to see inbetweeners now seen as its ment to be sooo funny and be rude not to go out for a meal too before watchin it ha .xxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Happy September (and happy white rabbits to you too Roonie?)

xemmax sorry to hear about your DH's accident, hope all is ok now, its amazing how those little swimmers recover too, if only our ovaries were the same! Those vitamins seem to be the answer, I just needto perfect my force feeding  

Em I hope your doing well,   glad you had a good evening, look after yourself x    

Roonie Don't loose those     Theres no reason for that old with to visit you!   Like xemmax said you will have your puppy when your little one is old enoug to walk it!  I noticed you're over the border from me, Im in Surrey   Hang in there but please don't torture yourself.

Twinter - That was a great heads-up although Im a little confused, I thought long protocol was for people with a good reserve, to shut down the system so not to over stimm, have I got that wrong? It does seem that whenever I get my head around something I find out Ive misunderstood! Still, Im sure that will improve when I finally have my appt! Its great that you have dates, makes it really real now!

Wishing, I hope your feeling better, Hang on, joke coming.......That weight you put on, you thought it was the food but its snot!!   Seriously it must have been your blocked nose?! I hope you can still have your op and get that out of the way.  

Sammy, Glad you have a wedding to look forward to, have you got your outfit? Are you sleeping better now, still in the other room? I work in substance misuse, clinical supervision is where you can off-load to someone (usually senior) to prevent burn-out and make sure you are competent, not overstressed etc. Its a must in both our lines of work, it stops us going   

LittleC Lovely to hear from you again that really sucks about your identities getting stolen, you hear about it all the time but never really think it will happen? I hope its sorted now. Also, you dont need a 45yr old child p-ing you off, vent away, you probably cant at work! 

AFM Its been a looooong day at work and Ive got a pounding head which makes me grouchy (although I realise its stopped since Ive been posting!) Its 4weeks now and it finally feels like its round the corner. My OH is visiting his friends and it their birthdays, Ive got a horrible feeling he's 'on one' and Im so worried as he's already said that his friends kids are fine after drink/drugs.  Its not like I can even do anything about it, his counts were v good so Im hoping it won't make a huge difference, but Im so bloody, annoyed/upset/frustrated. Ok I know I said I don't know for sure but I would put alot of money on it and it won't be 'moderation' I guess time will tell, I just   it won't set us back. Thanks guys, thats off my chest now,   I think thats why I have a head ache.  

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## roonie

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I am so sorry for being such a moody old bag!!! 2ww is hideous and I am just so convinced its not good news!! 

xemmax - thank you for your lovely words, I am so sorry bout your other half's accident, that made me get a reality check! Like my 'neighbour' honeybee I hope he is all good now? xxxx

Little C - I missed you off the last post I added and I am so sorry about your identity theft, I hope your managing to get things sorted. 

I am gonna try and sleep now, I am obsessing at every twinge (sharp pains in lower tummy / groin) and googling things WAY too much! I am driving DH mad and he is trying to ban me from it but he isn't winning! I wish I could get more pma   and will work on it!! 

Your keeping me sane (well as sane as I can be)   ladies so thank you thank you thank you and heres to AF staying away!        
Lots of love 
Roonie
xxxx


----------



## littleC

hi Ladies,

So you know I said I had nothing to say and was getting bored of waiting.......Well,

I called on the 1st day of my cycle which incidently was 1 day early (its normally 3-4 days late) to order my meds, I spoke to the nurse who said my dates look wrong.
I was schedule to have EC 2nd week of nov and thought it seemed liked a long time between starting and getting that far and apparently it is!
She said the dates were wrong and that I will go in next month for EC and ET! OMG! I was shaking and for some reason felt really sick! not sure if it was nerves, excitement or what but I was a mess for the rest of the day! And work was manic!

So not sure how that fits in with everyone elses schedules would be good to know who will be my buddy!

I completely agree about going for these appointments and being given all the jargen, i come away thinking i know what the deal is then i hear or read something else and I realsie i dont really know anything!


Twinter-so good you have a plan in place now, it may seem like it is all so long winded but knowing the plan can really help to get the positive head on and get got you on your way.
You know it all in so much detail, not sure i have been asking the right questions?

Roonie-Still rooting for you, try and keep your chin up honey, you will have babies and puppies some time v soon!  

Em-Great idea the cinema is fab for keeping your mind off things and we saw the inbetweeners on sunday and it was hilarious and laughter is so good for us! Keep that baby warm!

Honey-bee-Thanks it has been stressful re the identity thing but hopefully now they have got them we wont have anymore trouble fingers crossed.
So think we may be may be on the same cycles you me and Sammy? Dont know about you but I am twitching to get going all this waiting in giving room for far too much pondering!

Right this has taken me far to long so will have to up date another time. Have great weekends all and keep those positive thoughts going!

Hugs to all.

Littlec xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Finally I can do a proper post!

LittleC - That was awful bout the identity thing. Hope it's all sorted now? Well....did ur drugs arrive? Hope they did as makes it more real. Hopefully not too much longer for you now. I feel ur pain re the annoying 45 year old, there's one of them in my job, snapped at her today for the first time as she was driving me nuts  

Twinter - that's great you got your plan of action and you'll be starting soon. Like Honeybee I'm confused over the protocol, you must not have as low AMH as me - thank your lucky stars! not long to go now till you start  

wishing - how are you doing now? Hope your managing to get over that cold. How did the pre op go yesterday? Hope all good x

Roonie - Please don't stop the PMA, as the girls said you'll be getting those puppies for your kids!! Try stay off google although I know that's easier said than done. I never dreamed how bad the 2ww would be, I thought I'd be just so glad to be finished with the meds that the waiting wouldn't be so bad, God how I was wrong! When is your OTD day? Hope you're doing ok and are spending plenty of time with your lovely sis and twins. How was work this week? Hope it went ok x

Emma - So sorry to hear bout your DH's accident, must've been an awful time. Great that the swimmers have improved, no booze and fits really do the trick I think. Yeh go and see Inbetweeners it's hilarious x

Honeybee - The roast spud/periscope Queen   How you doin? Oh the dreaded benders our DH's go on. So annoying! Don't worry his swimmers will be fine, one nights boozing will do no harm. Sure both me + DH didn't give the booze up til 2 wks before treatment as we didn't think it was going to happen in Aug. Remember that wedding where we did a mighty bender? That was actually 10 days before I started and his swimmers had improved greatly so worry not my dear. 

Sammy - how you doing? That's so exciting bout your sis wedding coming up, will deffo pass time for you in the coming weeks. You doing bridesmaid? Nothing like a family wedding x

Well girls I hope you've all nice weekends planned. DH is gone home so I'm heading home too (we're from diff parts of country). Will get to see my little nieces and nephew, can't wait. My brother had them away on holiday for the month of August.

Love and lots of      to you all xxx


----------



## Em05

LittleC, only saw post after I'd posted. That's fantastic news, so happy for you      . I hope so much you, Sammy and Honeybee cycle together as would be great help for you all. You'll have a brill weekend now after hearing that great news. Xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Thank crunchie its friday! I can't believe it, our CEO came into our office at 1.15 and said that as we've worked so hard lately, we could both finish what we were doing and go home early     We had 4 clients still to visit the other side of the county, its after 7pm and Ive only just got in      Gutted was is not the word!
I'll keep this short as Ive got my mum over tonight......thought Id cook her a nice rost spud  
Thanks em, I do remeber that bender, that last ceremonial bender   Yeah you're right, although its probably more days than day!
Sending love and positive vibes to you all, I'l catch up properly tommorow
xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Good Saturday evening all.

Firstly, really sorry for lack of posting this week - Been poorly but feeling better now.

Honeybee, I hope your mum liked her tea last night, no "special" potato's I'm hopping!!!   Hope you had a lovely Tea and chat with your Mum, I was in your neck of the wood's last night and today - been to Legoland. 

Roonie, keep up with the positive thought's, it's all the medication you have been taking ect, plays tricks on your mind.  I'm praying for .

Little C - congrat's on the update, wow sounds like it is really moving now, excittttting, hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Xemmax - Hello, how are you doing?

Twinter, hope you are well and little Miss Em, hope you are keeping well, Any Sickness or weird things happening yet, so excited for you,  . Bet you can't wait for you scan to see what's occurring 

Anyway best update you about me - bet your all dying to know .......NOT.....  I am at last feeling better after an evil cold - Had my Pre-Op and they said if I carry on with the amount of sorry to be Gross - snot the op is off! However I'm pleased to report snot has stopped, but have a weird throat going on, clear and get's sore at the end of the day, the doctor will make the final decision on Tuesday so hears   (I could do with 2 Weeks off to be honest!!)  Been to Legoland today - and have totally got burnt!!! We stayed in a travelodege last night and i had all of 3 hours sleep!! Anyway had an amazing day. Got my Godson's christening tomorrow, and just remembered typing this i have no card - whoops will have to go to the shop's first thing! Another thing to do!!!

Anyway thats it from me, Hope you all have a fantastic weekend and look forward to your post's xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Lost it all (must compose myself.....)

Ok so it went something like this;

Wishing, sounds like you've been really poorly hope you're better by Tues 
I hope you enjoyed Legoland, Ive never been but heardgood things although most say its pretty expensive, still isn't everywhere?

Hello everyone else, I'll write more later, I need to finish an assignment (Aaaargh!) On the job training type thingy ?!! 

Hope youre all doing good  
xxx


----------



## twinter12

Hi all hope you had good weekends.  Only 3 more sleeps till I go back and start my injections   and collect all my drugs.
Not sure on everyones questions about why mine is long protocal its just thats what letter says   If I'm not to overwhelmed on Wed will ask.


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Twinter,
I was reading up some more and it seems that women with PCOS dr first, making it long protocol, I think that avoids over-stimming?
Don't quote me on that as my font of knowledge is pretty dry at the best of times  
Best of luck with the training.
x


----------



## twinter12

Thanks Honey that would make sense.  He did say he had no worries of me over stimming at my age and with my reserve so sounds about right.

2 more sleeps to go.


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Em - Thinking of you, hope you're well  

Roonie - Hope youre feeling   when's OTD    

Twinter - One more sleep, you must be excited!

Sammy, LittleC - I hope we are cycle buddies 

Wishing - Hope youre snot-free!

xemmax - Ive only just realised you're emma with two kisses, I thought it was some name from outta space  

AFM - Nearly 3 weeks to go, We're off to centerparcs in a week, for a week. Then, our appointment is a couple of days after we get back.
Its both our birthdays this month and I know what I'm wishing for     OH is just wishing I would stop nagging! 
I had my own red bull bender over the weekend, it did help me finish my assignment, thats done with now!
I've got into redbush tea (naturally caffeine free) its naturally sweet so don't need sugar and best black. Anyone else tried it, Im hoping it's good for my endo as its got anti inflammatory properties, anyone else tried it? 

Hope your all well.
Love and dust
x


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all.

Hope you are all OK?

Honeybee, hope you have a great time away, you deserve a break before your appointment, will be nice to think about something else.

Roonie - hope your ok? Still   for  for you.

Em hope your keeping well, and not feeling Sick

Twinter Wow tomorrow is here already fingers crossed

Little c and xemmax Hope you are well, 

Well my snot seams to have gone, and im feeling really really nervous about tomorrow.   Can't stop crying of the thought of being put to sleep tomorrow, if they can do it! Hubby has now taken the day off as I was crying when we went to bed last night and crying when he woke up this morning, and been crying much of the day! I think it's my weight thats worrying Me as it's a big factor when having anaesthetic but i have had 5 ops before just don't know why I'm so scared, I have lost another 1lb so 8lbs in total but i just can't stop worrying. god I'm so so so sorry for going on! 

Anyway will try and get on here tomorrow before I go to the hospital. 


   and love xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Wishing,

Awwww Hon,

I totally understand how you feel, I was an absolute wreck before my laproscopy, I was sooo scared about the anesthetic.

You WILL be fine, maybe your emotions are a little sesitive because its just another hurdle to overcome. Don't be worried  , get this outta the way and enjoy the rest, you deserve it, finally a solid excuse not to exercise.  

Crying is good for you, especially if you get extra cuddles of your DH. Glad he's taken the day off.
We'll be thinking of you, keep us posted.
Lotsa love   You'll be fine
x


----------



## twinter12

One more sleep to go appointment Wed at 3pm  
Watched on YouTube about injections etc - dont feel to bad about it all


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing - All the very best for today. Glad to hear your DH took day off. Hope you're feeling ok about it and managed to sleep ok. Great to hear you've lost 8lbs in total, well done. Glad to hear the snot has eased too   Will be thinking of you today, you will be fine don't worry your lovely head bout it, it'll be over before you know it and it'll be one hurdle out of the way. Sending you loads of     xxx

Honeybee - Hope you'd a lovely nite with your mam on Fri. How was DH's bender? Hope he didn't annoy you too much. Delighted to hear you're off on holiday soon + your apt will be when you come back, you'll enjoy the holier more knowing that. Never heard of that tea, must try it. I had looked for decaff tea last week and couldn't find any. Do you get it in a health shop?

Twinter - Great news bout tomorrow, good luck with injections, you'll get the hang of them in no time.

Roonie - Have been thinking of you + hope you're doing ok? Your OTD is tomorrow isn't it? Hope you're doing ok. Will say all the prayers in the world for you today that you get a bfp     
 

Hi to all the other girlies, hope you're doing ok?

AFM - Well feel bit crap at mo, got a gastric bug at weekend and am totally wiped out. Out of work AGAIN, I'm sure they've a right pain in their arses with me at this stage! Over the worst of it now thank god. Just need to get some energy back as feel so lifeless. Other than that all is ok.

Love to you all,

Em xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Aren't we blessed with this lovely weather!??

Wishing-Thinking of you today and good for your DH supporting you by taking the day off what a good one! Let us know how you get on.

Em-Nasty about the bug, you stay wrapped up at home and keep you and the little one safe and sound.

Twinter- Exciting stuff re starting injections, who would ever thought we would get excited about injecting ourselves! It's madness but we are! Good luck let us know how it is for you!

Roonie-Everything is crossed, hope you get the news we are all so so hoping for, for you    will say a lil   for you.

Honey-bee and Sammy yes really hoping we are cycle buddies as need as much PMA around me and peeps who don't think im crazy my BF reckons the drugs are going to sort me out as im already crazy! Cheeky bugger! Keep me posted, I start sniffing on the 20th Sept.

xemmax- How are you doing?

AFM- All quiet on the western front, no more credit card applications etc so thats good! The 45yr old child has been better this week and has actually made me laugh too 
Got a few plans over the next few weeks just to help pass the time, not got anything planned for when the injections start though just to be safe. So couple of camping trips and then a weekend to Leeds and then injection time! Can't believe this is happening to me? Feels really sureal still, just trying not too be crazy!


Hope you are all feeling happy and positive today keep smiling all, cos if it doesn't make you feel better will everyone else!!!! lol!

Love and positive vibes to all.

littlec xx


----------



## Wishing1

Evening All,

Em so sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly, really glad your on the mind now. 

Little C so glad the fraud has been sorted out some people are right ****'s.

Honeybee, hope you are OK today

Twinter so thought your appointment was today, doh been a long day, hope it all goes well tomorrow

Xemmax and Ronnie hope you are OK.

Well little update on me .... bet you can't wait. Operation did not go ahead today, I was told no beds until 4, got rushed up to the hospital as I live 5 min walk away, and I had a breakdown, I couldn't go ahead, I was so scared I was going to Die, it's horrific, DH's face was not very happy, but I just couldn't do it.         
The surgeon was fine with it and he apologised for the way I had been treated all day  to DH so when he came back into the room he was a bit better with me. I of course apologised for wasting time and they said I hadn't but I did feel awful. 
I now need to decide what I'm going to do, think I'm going to leave it and not have surgery. Just can't face it, and to be honest i now feel 100% better for turning it down. The hospital did say that i should go to my doctors tomorrow to discuss my anxiety. God I sound like a fruit loop  

Anyway I'm now over and out, as i need chocolate and a long hot soak in the bath.

 to all xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

LittleC - Great to hear you've got plans in place to pass the time, I've done the same!

Em - Sorry to hear you've been ill, gastric bug are the worst, I bet you're knackered. So feet up and make the most of it  

xemma and sammy - Hi ladies hows things?

Roonie - Sprinkiling extra   your way   Whenever the OTD is (?) Im   for you x

Twinter - Glad you've done some home schooling, it seems to take the nerves away for most people! You'll be fine, just glad to get going I bet! 

Wishing - You poor thing, sounds like you weren't meant to have that op after all, I do believe everything happens for a reason and its good to trust your gut at times. So if you never have it are you any worse off? Ive broken mine 3 times, long but funny stories each time but oh-so painful!!! Ive never had an op on it, although I'd love a smaller nose but then I probably wouldn't get my fingers up there, well thats what my Mum says!    Im proud of you for standing your ground though  

AFM - The human periscope was back again this evening,   38 laps (over 1/2 mile apparently?)
Also I got my stalking powers back   I need to get my amh done at the clinic and OH needs his bloods done (getting an appt at his surgery is rare enough) so though....Ill call ahead book us in asap then by the time we have our first appt we'll have every test needed! I was thinking that our first consultation may be a little vague if they didn't have all our info and they'd probably take our bloods then and we'd have to wait 1-2 more weeks . So by the time we have our appt hopefully   it'll be all guns blazing! Im also desperate to know my amh results as the others Ive had are considered a little hit and miss. I think Im just kidding myself into the fact that Im in control of my situation, doh!
Hope your all well
Love and luck
x


----------



## twinter12

Clinic appointment this afternoon - cant believe I am a little excited about injection training.
This really is the start of everything now.  


Em - hope you are feeling a little better today  

Wishing - hope everything went OK yesterday


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Twinter - all the best with today, will be so nice for you to finally get things started. Look forward to hearing how you got on x

LittleC - good to hear the fraud thing has stopped, must've been such a worry. Good to hear you'll be a busy bee til injections, you're dead right. You'll have enough of sitting around throughout tx. So exciting you're starting soon x

Wishing - So sorry to hear bout yesterday but if it didn't feel right you were right to not go ahead with it. Have a good think as to whether it's something you really want and if it's not so be it, at least it's not compulsory. Hope you enjoyed that choc and bath last night, was well deserved by the sounds of it. Hope you're doing ok today x

Honeybee - So the periscope did 38 laps? Wow fair play to you, hope you had the goggles on too  . I think you are dead right getting all those tests done as it will deffo save time. Try get the AMH done as soon as you can as took my clinic 10 days to get results back, all other tests were quick enough. It's just if you have the AMH result with you at your apt they'll be able to work out your protocol and meds. 

Roonie - hope you're ok?  

Hi to everyone else x

AFM - Feeling good bit better thank god. Took the full week off as just hate work at mo and girl in office getting under my skin again, must be the hormones that have me feeling the worlds biggest biatch   Just feel so irritable and ratty, it's terrible. 

Lots of love and    to you all,

Em x


----------



## twinter12

Well we are back from Eastbourne - all went really well    I am so surprise and so was DH at how well I handled it all.

She showed me how to draw up the injection and then passed me the needle told me to squeeze an inch of skin and after 3 stab myself at 90 degree angle - 1 - 2 - 3 - I did it no problem - amazing.    So proud of myself  

Next injection tomorrow morning around 7am and everyday from now on - you have a two hour window so an hour either side of injection time.  
For anyone who asked previously I asked if the Burserelin needed to be kept in fridge and she said NO.  Keep my bag with all needles, drugs etc beside my bed and do there each morning.  

Take a glass of water to bed with me and drink first thing in the morning because your body is dehrydrated and once the needle is loaded the water would be in the system ready for the injection.  Do the injection sitting down as helps with the roles of fat (haha) and draw an invisible line of smilley face across and down from belly button and thats where each injection needs to go (but not in same place).

I hope this helps anyone who is just about to start on this.


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all.

Twinter, where abouts are you? Eastbourne is like 45 min drive away?! 
So glad it went well today, and you have the jabs all ready to go  

Ronnie - where are you? Really hope you are ok    for you.

Honeybee, when you going to try and get your bloods done??  Thank you for your kind words. well donw on all that swimming - put me to shame at the moment?!

Em how you feeling today? bet your glad you have taken the week off, you will start feeling so much better soon. again thanks for your words.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.  

I would like to thank you all for your kind word's, Im feeling much better now, went to the doctors today, been given some tablets to try to calm me down, although my blood pressure was really low today for some reason and my pulse rate!!! God knows what is going on with me at the moment. think everything is getting on top of me, the doctor said I should go and do something we like and enjoy, so we went to see the inbetweener's. which has made me want a holiday!!! Anyway got to face the boss in the morning, can't wait - oh and fat club too. anyway off to cook tea


----------



## twinter12

Wishing I am near Shoreham otherside of Brighton - hope you enjoyed your dinner.


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

I'm away for two days working, so no FF, I may get withdrawals!

Em - Glad you're feeling better. I know you want me to tell you that I swam with my head out and my goggles on   but sorry, not this time....I forgot them! Try that tea, its with all the other decaf's it either called redbush or roobioos. I bought the vanilla one today by tetley, not bad!

Wishing - Glad your feeling better too, have you thought about asking your doc to put you forward for counselling? I'm biased but you may find it really helpful with the anxiety (trust me Im a therapist  ) That and loads of treats!

Roonie - hope you're ok  

Twinter - Sounds like you've got it sussed, well done. I practised drawing a smiley face but got confused drawing in the nose and ears   I may have to ask again when the time comes!

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - My/our blood test is 14/9 for appt 28/9 So Im guessing they'll have the results by then. I can't believe I wasn't made to have it beforehand, unless its their way of seeing me again = More money! I shouldnt be so cynical!
Its my OH birthday at the weekend and he wants to go see a blokey film, probably scarey but he won't go 3D, no inbetweeners for me!

Take care
x


----------



## Wishing1

good evening everyone, 

Yeah its nearly the weekend    

Honeybee, I know your not going to get this as your away, but hope you don't work to hard, and hope you manage to enjoy your week away next week, so jealous! Glad you have all your appointments sorted and got your blood test's in order. (I might go get some counselling work offer it for free!!)

Em how are you feeling now??

Ronnie, are you OK You haven't been on for agessss I'm still    for you.

Twinter, Your not that far from me, I'm under the New Tunbridge wells hospital, Mr Wilcox. How is it going with the jab's?

Everyone else, hope you are all well too.

I'm a naughty girl, I didn't go to fat club today, DH has been sick most of the night for some unknown reason, bless him, so I was too tired to walk to Fat club, and they weren't expecting me anyway!

I'm feeling much better today, had a good chat with my manager and she gave me an extra day holiday so i didn't lose out for Tuesday, but down to 2 days holiday and i want 1 for Christmas!! She has said that if I need to take any time off then I can make it up when I feel better, so that's good new's. Not much going on with me and the fertility side at the moment got a doctors appointment on the 19th to speak to my GP as my specialist sent the blood results to her, so I want to get the gist on what i need to say to get clomid or the other one you can have for PCOS! Then I will be ready for the 10th October and I will be ready for the you can't do this or not that!!!

anyway   and love and   to all  xxx


----------



## xemmax

Hi just a quick helloo haven't read thru all post properly but ope every1 is ok,thinking of u Ronnie ope u get a bfp tomorrow xxxx thanks all for kind words my dp is fine now.got a letter today got to tell ivf clinic my height weight n last day of period n ow long my cycles r but I don't have periods.can any1 tell me what they will do next if am not Avon periods.n ow long after gettin your 2nd letter does the process start.sorry for daft questions.ope my wieghts now in criteria I  was underweight.think it's actually hit me now that.it's goin ahead.happy but nervous xxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
I'm still away but missed y'all so Ive had a little catch up before bed! Heading home tomorrow morning and then it's OH's birthday on Sunday so probably won't have much chance to post..can't hold that against him though!  
Also wanted to show off my new ticker!
Hope you're all well
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone

Just a quick one as no post's very strange for a weekend!! - must mean im boring with nothing to do!!

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend  

Speak soon 

xx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Been checking twice a day, Roonie, I hope you are ok? Thinking of you.

Not much to report, hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Medication tutorial on wed 2.30pm then mes start Tues 20th here we go!................

Catch up soon, love to all.
littlec xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Everyone,

Hope you are all keeping well. Been on nights all week so haven't managed to get on to check in with everyone. 

Em hope you are keeping well.  Blooming and blossoming i hope. Don't worry about those hormones they're normal i bet and people will only think you're a ***** unitl you can tell them the great news.  

Roonie how are things? Bit worrying that you haven't posted in a while. Hope you are ok. Still praying for you!    

Honeybee and Littlec i don't think we'll be cycle buddies cos i have to wait until i can get the cash together so it will be feb/march for me but i'm looking forward to hearing all the wonderful progress you guys will be making. It'll be the best preparation i can ask for.   Hope you enjoyed oh's bday. 

Hi to everyone else. Will post again when i'm less sleep deprived. 
Sammy


----------



## roonie

Hey Girls well I am sorry it has been so long! Firstly I haven't caught up on your updates yet so I am sorry I am a bit out of touch but will read back soon.  I started bleeding last Sunday and was devastated, I did a test and as expected it was BFN, my period started properly on the Monday and it was the worst ever. I trudged into work every day trying to be "oh well onwards and upwards" but broke down by Thursday and took the rest of the week off .  I am so sorry I did not post, I just couldn't face it after all your well wishes, prayers and thoughts and I guess part of me did not want to put it in black and white.  I am so lucky to have you girls and such a fab DH and family, I am feeling stronger.  We are unsure what the next steps will be, and I honestly don't know yet if I can go through the process again.  

I hope you are all keeping ok, I have missed you and will get myself up to date and post again soon. 
Lots and lots of love to you all 
Roonie x x x x x x x x


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Roonie Im so so sorry,   you just need to keep a clear mind at the moment and don't think too far in advance. 
I hope DH is waiting on you hand and foot, lots of tea, Just take care of yourself for the time being. Really can't   enough.
Don't worry about work, it can wait, and if it can't stuff it!

Take care of yourself don't forget we are all here for you xxx


----------



## xemmax

Really sorry to ere that Ronnie,ur famiy,friends and us are ere for u.Don't bottle ur feelings up it's sometimes good to talk and have a cry.it didn't work this time,but don't see this as the end.so many couples have gone on to av babies after failed times.xxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Roonie my heart is broken for you . Don't think about anything else except getting yourself better  . Look after yourself and DH and if we can do anything for you please don't hesitate. 
Lots of love back at ya and i'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers   . 
Sammy xxx


----------



## twinter12

Roonie, so sorry to hear this news.  Please take care of yourself and your DH you will both need each other at this time.  Does your clinic offer any support counselling service?


----------



## Em05

Roonie I'm so so very sorry. Try not even think bout your next steps, just take some time out from it all for now. You and DH look after yourselves and surround yourself with that lovely family of yours. We are all ere for you whenever you need us.  This is by no means the end, like Emma said many couples get success after a failed attempt. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. Be good to yourself and if you can't face work sod them and pull a sickie or take some time off.

Sending you a tonne of      

All my love, 

Em xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi Roonie,

You poor poor thing, I am so sad for you and I know no amount of words will make you feel any better.
But, my thoughts and love are with you and your DH, help each other through and do what ever you need to get through this time. 
Time is exactly what you need at the mo and to surround you with your loving and kind friends and family.
It will get better.
We are all here for you.

Lots of love

littlec xx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening allll.........

It's been very quiet on the update so thought I would be loud!!  

I hope you are all ok ..........

Roonie I think about you everyday and hope you are as well as you can be at this time ... remember  we are here if you want to Rant or just   big big big    to you.

Little C - are you getting excited about Tuesday?? 

xemmax and Twinter hope you are well,

Em05, how are you feeling at the moment, hope the lady at work is not driving you mad at the moment.  

Honeybee, I believe it's your birthday very soon, if I can remember, I hope you are having a nice time away.  

nothing to report this end, but so glad it is nearly the weekend  

Hope to speak soon .........everyone take take

xxxx


----------



## twinter12

Morning everyone  

AF has now started so my scan has been confirmed for Mon 26th.  Keep DRing till then and they will decide when to start stimming.

Hope you have great weekends.


----------



## littleC

Hi All,


Not much to repost but thought I'd check in.

Bit nervous about tues ie starting the DR only becuase I dont want to start acting like a freak although my BF still thinks the meds are going to sort me out cheeky bugger!

I am now onto thinking how i will react to the positive or negative outcome but have really been trying to not think that far. But, all the drugs arrived yesterday and it was all very real and coupled with the tuition lesson on wed I am all set to go.

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend.
Twinter- let me know how you are getting on with the nasal spray and the jobs be keen to have some more insight.

I'm off indoor snowboarding later thought it might be my last chance for a while ( hope so   ) 
Will check in for a longer up date in the week.

Love and luck to all.

littlec
xx


----------



## twinter12

Sorry LittleC but I'm not doing the spray but injections on Day 11 and go for my DR scan on 26th then I think start stimming

Great you drugs have arrived - not long now - you will be great its not as bad as you think


----------



## honey-bee

Hi from Centre Parcs!

Firstly, Roonie I am so sorry for your news, I hope you are being looked after. To be honest i really don't know what to say but I hope you understand that we are all here for you.  

I will keep this short as Im with all the family and they think Im chrcking my e-mails  
At centreparcs in longleat for the week, it's great, loads to explore (takes my mind off things for a while!)
I hope you are all ok, I'll look in as and when I get a chance but unttil then   to you all and lots of love and positive vibes    
and a large helping of dust

x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the lack of contact lately.  Still have no net coverage at home so can only really post when in work & when no-one is around (esp the melter that I work with!!!).  She's off this week so you'll probably hear alot more from me this week  

Honeybee - Sounds like you're having a great time in Centre Parks.  I was never there but my family were & had a ball, said its a great place.  I just looked at your ticker & see how close your appt is.....   .  So happy & excited for you.  It has FINALLY arrived & the ball will start rolling so soon for you  

Roonie - How are you doing hun?  Hope you're ok.  Sending you lots of     

Twinter - Hows everything going?  Hope the sniffing is going ok x

Wishing - How you doing?  Any updates? x

LittleC - Sooooo tomorrow is your big day....yipppeeee    Try not worry too much about the side effects....just take them as they come.  Once BF is aware of them you'll get away with loads    I thought I'd be a looney on them as I'm normally a witch before my AF but I wasn't too bad, just tired more than anything.  So excited for you that you're starting tomorrow.  Will be dying to hear how you get on.  All the very best with it xx  P.S. how was the snowboarding?  How cool is that!

AFM - All grand with me.  Had an early scan last Thurs (they brought it a week forward).  All looking good so now finished with the clinic & have been referred to my GP.  

Lots of love &      to you all,

Em xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the good luck messages, it's my last day of what sanity I have left!
Sniffing starts in the morning, so there will be no turning back this is it attempt one! I am so nervous/excited i have had a dodgy belly all day! What a nightmare something you just dont need when trying to keep it together and there was me thinking I am coping well and being suprising calm and collected!

Twinter-Looks like we are on similar schedules but treatment slightly diff so we will have to compare notes.

Em- How scarey that must be being let loose into the big wide world of the NHS! Make sure they treat you well!

Everyone is very quiet at the moment hope you are all ok out there?

Anyway I shall be back to up date soon.

love and  

littlec xx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening all. 

Little C - So exciting, all systems goooooo ...... good luck tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine  

Em - Can't believe you had your scan that must have been amazing, how many heart beats? and have you been to the GP yet. Sorry, So many questions!!

Roonie really hope your doing OK,    

Honeybee - hope you are having an amazing time - I know it was your birthday this month and I'm sure it was today Might be really wrong but anyway I know it's this week, so  

Everyone else, really hope your well, I agree with Little C everyone has been very quiet.

AFM, not much to report, I haven't lost anymore weight, but haven't gained any either so thats good, just have no energy at the moment and I think AF is just about to visit, so once it's out the way I shall go do some Swimming, Had an appointment for my ankle last week so he said try swimming so will give it a go!, Got our next appointment with fertility man/Lady depends who gets the short straw to see me, on the 10th so only 20 days to go. and fingers crossed they give me metformin or clomide - sorry for spellings!! 

Em how is the lady at work getting on with the medication, same one as me?? I don't like it!!

anyway enough from me, Hopefully speak soon xxx


----------



## xemmax

hi all great to ere the stages ur at as tomorrow i go for my first concultation with dp.was so suprised as i got rung today for them to say there is a cancelation for tomorrow.so quick i only had blood test and internal scan last week they saw lots of cysts on both ovaries.just hoping dp efforts of vitamins and not drinkin since march as helped his sperm level,and am hopeing my blood test is all well and the cysts dont efect anything too much.same as u lot nervous excited.i had to tell my boss today he a man and was so understanding as they had to go down the route of adopting,so a weight as been lifted cos was really worried about telling him.im hairdresser and i let alot of clients down and staff down wen im not there and at such short notice to let me go,hope he stays nice about everything.
that nasal spray doesnt sound nice can u taste it.bet ur excited little c.honey bee have a great birthday mine is in 2 week,evryone of my friends will have to have a drink for me.
wishing 1 av you tryed the flabelos machines i love them.no effort needed but is ment to be like an hr at the gym.x
emma hope u and baby r ok,have you told most ppl how far gone are u now    xxxx
ronnie thinkin of you still.big hugs  xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Greetings from the bed again!! What a week....basically on Mon night I got an itchy rash on top of legs and elbows. Went to bed and woke with rash all over legs and some hive type lumps over different parts of body. Went to GP who said it was allergic reaction to something so gave me cream, said she didn't want to give anti-histamines as preggers. By the follwing morning I was covered in red, itchy raised lumps all over and my two eyes were completely swollen, looked like I'd done a few rounds with Tyson! I'd even lumps on my palms and on soles of feet. Went straight to A&E where they gave me anti-histamines you can take when preggers. It's only really today that it has started to go down. Was so scary and of course there's now the paranoia and worry bout baby. I'd say work have a pain in their arses with me at this stage as out of work again!! Was out with gastric bug 2 weeks ago. So sick of being sick  

Anyway enough of my moans....

Honeybee - Happy Birthday  Hope I'm not too late. Are you back from Centreparks yet? Hope you had a great time. Only a matter of days to your appt now yippee  

LittleC - How's the sniffing going? Hope all ok. So great that you're finally starting your journey. Hope it flies in for you x

Wishing - Roll on the 10th for you. My friend is bit more bloated on these meds than she was on the clomid. She went for a scan few weeks ago and unfortunately her follies hadn't responded so they've upped the dose and will see how she gets on with that. She still needs to get her AF induced as she hasn't had AF in 2 years. Are you finding that you're more bloated? There was just the one heartbeat last week (hope it's still there after this week  ). Haven't seen GP yet,clinics letter would've only arrived just Wed gone as we got a copy of it. Roll on next scan as head melted.

Emma - that was great bout the cancellation appt. How did it go? Hope all good and you're starting soon. That was good that your boss was nice bout it all, one less worry for you. I'm 7 weeks + 3 days today. Haven't told anyone that didn't know bout the IVF just the HR girl the other day as felt I'd no choice seen as I was sick AGAIN! Just feel too nervous to tell anyone til 12 week scan.

Twinter - how you getting on? 

Sammy and Roonie- hope you're both ok xx

Love to you all     

Em xxx


----------



## twinter12

Oh Em sorry to hear you have been so unwell   but hope you are now on the mend  

I am fine except having a cold at the mo.  DH has been ill though and they put him on some tablets and I woke up this morning pancing if he could take them so phoned the clinic and they said NO - it wont affect his sperm this round as sperm is produced 90 days ago but may affect future trys - if we need them.  So waiting for phone call back from them with suggested other drugs he can take.

So worried what goes in me nearly forgot about DH till nearly to late.

  &   to all


----------



## Wishing1

Hello ALL .........

EM I'm so sorry to hear you have been so poorly, you poor thing, I really hope work are being good to you, I know some company's (like mine) take 5 days off a year and your on a sickness improvement record, and if you brake that disciplinary!!     hope you get your self better soon, do they know what you have reacted too? 

To be honest, my periods are now every 4 weeks again whoop   first time in 28 months!! So I haven't taken them! 

Twinter, sorry to hear you have a cold, hope you feel better to, time of year, all this cold wind, I also hoe you feel better soon too xx

XEmmaX  i don't know what flabelos machines ? are so will try and look into this, How are you feeling now?? 

Roonie, Really hope your OK, don't like not hearing from you xx  

Little C - How's it going taking all your meds?? Hope your OK.

Honeybee ........ O.M.G only 5 days to go - I'm also counting down for Payday which is that day!!! I bet you are SOOOOO excited,  Hope you had a fab time away, and are fully rested before the fun Begin's.

So update on me, I always seam to say about the bad stuff on here, lol but here goes, All week I have been suffering with an aching back, no real reason, so thought bladder or kidney infection, called GP who said he wanted to see me, I didn't know your not aloud to take Ibufofen when TTC, Whoops taken a whole packet trying to kill the pain!! anyway, he say's sorry if To Much Information but there was Blood in my urine, but I said AF is due tomorrow, so he wasn't so worried, he told me to get up from my desk every 10-15 min's and gave me Naproxin which is basically faminex! well my boss put me on the phone today which means i couldn't get up   not a happy bunny, But she said I could go at 12, but stuck it out till 3.50! Fat Club yesterday was a result considering i have done NO exercise for 4 weeks ...... I have stayed the same. 

Anyway I will be back on over the weekend to see further post's! I did try to do a ticker but i couldn't get it to my profile, rubbish!!

 to everyone xxx


----------



## littleC

Hey peeps,

Just a quick one,

Em- hope you are feeling better that sounds nasty and v worrying, glad they have given you something but would be good to know what you need to avoid from now on??

Twinter-You have just made me think, thanks so much! BF is on tablets for a manky toe and it never occurred to me to check if he is allowed to take it! I will check on monday! Thanks for sharing as I would never had thought! (you see this is why all this is good!)
Hope the cold does one soon!

Wishing-sorry about your back, what ever is causing it a period back ache is always worse when you are sitting at your desk.
I know what you mean about not getting up from your desk, I have found myself sitting for 3+ hrs without moving and wondering why I have sciatica at the weekends!!!! The work place these days is all about health and safety but no one makes time for it!


Honey-bee-Happiest Birthdayness! Hope you had a fab time away!

xemmax-Great news re the cancellation, we'd loved to know how it went??

Sammy-You have been quiet, I hope you are ok?

Roonie-Hope you are taking some valuable time out and if you decide not to post anymore then I'm sure everyone will understand, but we are all thinking about you.xx


AFM- So I have been sniffing for 4 days now and all seems fine. I have felt a bit low today and a bit cranky, people have not had to do much to get up my nose! The woman I worked with was taking alot of the calls this morning in case I upset anyone! I think it's quite funny really as I was quite easy to make laugh but also quite easy to **** off but I was really aware of it but too cranky to do anything about it! 
The only other thing is that I cannot sneezing all day! Not just after the spray but for hours after?? 
I was told by the Nurse that once the spray starts to dampen down the hormones it will bring on a period, not sure if it is a stupid question but when that comes, does it just feel like a period? Em can you shed any light

Anyway feeling fine now still a little cranky but having the weekend off is making things better although got to set an alarm to do the spray! What a bugger! oh well focus on the goal!!!!

Have now realised I said this was a quick one but I guess not. Going snowboarding tomorrow night (it all went pair shaped last week and we didn't go) so last time for a while (i hope).

Night folks,

Love and luck.
Littlec xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Immm baackkk and missed you all!

Haven't had time to catch up so bear with me for now;

Em - It sounds like you've been pretty poorly, hope you're feeling better now. Don't even think about worrying about taking time off, you got better things going on   Take care of you  

Roonie, thinking of you  

Wishing - Can't believe you remembered my b'day, whens yours? Hope I haven't missed it! So have I understood right that your not taking your tablets  but that its all working naturally, thats pretty cool if Ive got that right.  

Emma - great news about the appt, keep us posted.

Sammy - Hope you're well

Twinter - I need to read back to see where your at, but thatnks for the heads up. I seem to have no control over what my OH takes, he still thinks he can take 3 days worth of vits to catch up on those he's fogotten! Hope all is well and will catch up with your journey properly next time x

Little C - sniffing and sneezing, wow its all happening, hang in there with those mood swings! I hope Im not too far behind you!

AFM - We had a great time away, not much of a break as we were constantly on the go but made the most of every moment. Have t go back again to do the rest! Loved center parcs, seems the best place for a little 'un so heres hoping   Made me sooo broody looking around at everyone else, knocked me down a bit at frirst as I didn't expect there to be so many babies but then thought positive and prayed!
Had a great b-day nice to be with the folks too. 
Just counting down to my appt, I feel like I need to brush up and revise a bit on my assisted conception knowledge! Oh yes and do my forms! (not much left before you guys have a go  )
I so needed the break from work and its really elped pass the time (and helped me keep OH away from the grog too!).
Loads to do so will keep this short,
Just wanted to say hi to y'all and send lots of    
Love and luck and good health too!
x


----------



## Wishing1

Good afternoon all, 

Honeybee, Welcome back, I can't believe I got it right I knew it was soon, mine's in February so a while to go yet! Sound's like you had a lovely time away, I hate getting that feeling when you see people out with wee one,s but fingers crossed that you have completed your forms, and are ship shape for your appointment on Wednesday. xxx

EM how are you feeling? I really hope you are feeling better. 

Everyone else hope you have had a lovely weekend xxx

As I predicted AF arrived yesterday, heavy and painful as normal, so glad we were not doing anything today! But that is good news as means 2 months in a row on time!!

Anyway going to go and curl up in a ball and feel sorry for myself!

Speak soon xxx


----------



## xemmax

hi all ope u all had a good wknd
honey bee glad u had a good time away 
have a great time snow boarding little c
honeybees right em dont worry about time off if your ill,get ur rest but ope ur better now
still cant believe how fast evrything is moving only been a month since i got refered to ivf clinic.we went to see results my dp sperm count is 9 million but 35% good so have said icsi is best,and i have lots of cyst on ovaries which wen the injections are stimulating my eggs,the doctors r goin to need to do regular scans incase cysts grow bigger too forgot the name hyper something.ya no what i mean tho i bet.it can make u very ill if cyst grow bigger.and would have to stop treatment,r get eggs early and ope they mature in lab.so have worries now because i think my cysts could course problems.i get two free cycles but 1 blast,i would have loved two blasts each time.so there was more chance but they dont do it on nhs.also my underactive tyroid was a concern,as it was only july when i started taking meds for thyoid its still low and need my tyroid right because this is a importnant part of keeping the baby.my next oppointment is 17th oct where they are showing me how to inject and dp having another sample.because i dont have periods when i go in they are goin to presribe me meds to bring a period on,and then 2nd day of period injections begin and u now the rest hehe how goods that.excited but alot of doubt that treatment will have to stop half way.hope am as brave as u guys,finding healthy eating hard not drinking i have got use to but i do love sweets and cakes hehe.one good thing parntner getting all jobs done round house incase i do get bfp want house finished  lots of baby dust spending to u all emmaxxxxx


----------



## twinter12

Hi everyone hope you had good weekends.  Just a quick one from me today as only working half day as off to clinic for DR scan and hopefully they will tell me I can start stimming.

Will let you know how I get on later.


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi girls....I'm new to this site so thought i would pop in and say hello.
my names jess and me and my DF have been ttc for 16 months which seems nothing compared to some of you..i honour you all for your courage and fighting for what we all deserve  
I found this site after the last week being the worst for me...3 pg women at work announced ...2 friends and DF sister..all within 3 months. Where ever i go is baby/preggers talk i cant seem to get away!!
I'm so pleased to see that I'm not alone in what I'm feeling of having to put a painted smile and pretend everything is ok.
I hope that for all of you who have been going through the journey i am beginning have all your dreams come true!!   
sending baby dust all your way  
xXx


----------



## twinter12

Well scan went well yesterday and is nice and think so start Stimming on Wednesday on evening.
So Burserlin in the mornings and Menopur in the evenings.


Got to go for scans again on Tuesday and Friday next week and EC still planning subject to those scans for Monday 10th October.


----------



## Wishing1

Good afternoon allll..........

Welcome Jess,   you have joined us all at different times, and will get so much from this group and site its amazing. Just keep your head up and don't worry, we all have day's we want to forget, I had 2 people and a friend come out as preggers last week, then had a major breakdown when I got home but it is allowed  

Twinter - How exciting I can't believe it's happening now whoop whoop, hope all the meds are ok. 

Little C - How was the Snowboarding, my hubby would love to do that! 

Roonie, Really hope you are ok, hope you are getting the support you need   

XEmmaX How are you doing?? 

Em, any news when your scan is yet? How are you feeling? xx

And I hope i haven't forgotton anyone, ...............

HONEYBEE!! Have you filled in your forms yet? I'm so excited for you, what time is your appointment tomorrow, Bet you can't wait. You will have to come on and let us know how you get on. Can't believe it has come around so fast. Crazy, will be Christmas before we know it!

Not much to report this end, Looked at the WII FIT yesterday, And i know it doesn't sound amazing but have lost a stone since January so really pleased about that. Got fat club on Thursday then only 1 more to go!! Got my appointment on the 10th, OMG can't believe it really got to have my head up high and take no    this time, I want the drugs I'm entitled to, the bloods have show it twice surely that is enough. Anyway power hat off.

Love and Hugs to all


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Quick post as I really have lots to do as its my appt tomm, FINALLY! Yes I have done my forms, just need to double check!  

Jess - Welcome, you'll be t home here, loads of learning support and good people   I noticed that you're nervous about your lap, any questions ask away, I had one done a few months back and was petrified but it was fine.

Wishing - you're doing so well with the weight thing. I went swimming again tonight and I can only assume that I must be swallowing the pool water as my bellys not shifting! Got great neck muscles though thanks to the periscope impression!   Glad you've got an appt soon.

Hello to everyone else, em hope you're feeling better, twinter its all go now, emma wow things are really moving, littlec hopesnowboarding was pain free (my ass hurts thinking about it- I could never skateboard even!) Sammy, long time no hear, hope your ok and roonie, sending lotsa love x

Off to read over my forms, ppt is 3.30, will fill you i as soon as I get the chance.
Im really nervous about my AMH results and still have a niggling concern that I wont be accepted for treatment until I hear it from the horses mouth.
Gotta keep     practise what I preach....hypocrite  

Love and luck and


----------



## twinter12

Honey-Bee -   with this afternoon and hope you finally get a plan it will be go from then on.

Jess -  

Wishing - thats great on the weight loss  

 for everyone else.

AMF - start my Stims tonight


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been bit crap with posting.  STILL haven't got net connection fixed at home so restricted to posting from work & phone.

Anyway....HONEYBEE......the day has finally come YIPPPPEEEEEE.  All the very best with it,  hope you're armed with all your questions/forms etc.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on.    

twinter - Thats fantastic that you're starting your stimms tonight, best of luck with it.  Hope you're finding your journey ok so far x

Wishing - Good woman loosing a stone since January.  So your appt is just around the corner, how exciting. .Absolutely take no crap this time, you'll be well able for them don't worry x

LittleC - How's the sniffing going? Hope all ok and you haven't killed that girl in work   The hormones are terrible for moodiness and irritability. I was on short protocol so I never down regulated.  Unfortunately I  know nothing about the sniffing.Hope you're getting on ok with it now? x  

Sammy - How are you doing?  The wedding is this week isn't it?  I'm sure you're up to high dough with all 
the preparations.  Hope you have a fantastic day.....getting great weather for it 

Roonie - hope you're doing ok, thinking of you x

Emma - so it's all systems go for you on 17th, that's great. Will keep everything crossed that those cysts behave themselves. Yeh it's tough getting used to the healthy eating, I'm not one for great will power so have fallen off the wagon plenty of times - she says as she tucks into tea and chocolate  

Jess - Welcome. As Wishing said keep the head up and try not worry too much. Believe that your day will come very soon cause it will x 
 
AFM - Well all ok with me.  Rash finally gone but still waking at night with hot itchy hands & feet, suppose whatever it was is just taking its time to leave my system.  Still clueless to what it was as didn't eat or use anything different.  The two GP's I saw were clueless too.  Just hope & pray it doesn't happen again.  Haven't heard anything from my doctor re arranging scan etc.  Will wait til maybe end of next week & if I haven't heard anything I'll contact them. Feck all else from me really.

Looking forward to hearing all your news.

Sending lots of love, luck and    to you all

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hello girls,

Hope you're all well.

Sorry to be self indulgent but heres my update....

Amazingly crap AMH - 2  
To be honest, I had a feeling it would be bad, still walnut ovaries can work can't they em?! Apparently its cause of my endo. Im going on the pill for 21days I kept getting the giggles, temporarily felt like a teenager again?!   Then its buersilin for 2 weeks (downregging I think) then 2weeks of supreceur, I think...I really need to read my stuff.
Got implications/planning appt Oct 11. Consultant said I have about 25% chance, kept being 'realistic' but I thought 'feck it' (as em would say) with a score of 2 its 24% better than I expected!
Will read all my stuff and be more accurate next time. Oh yeah its has to be ICSI as endo hardens your eggs, despite OH drunken sperm being better swimmers than me    The point is, because of thast and the fact that I need super amounts of stimming drugs its nearly twiceas expensive  

Love and luck
xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Honeybee,

Have been checking throughout the evening for your post, was dying to hear how it went. Sorry to hear it's more expensive than expected, it will be worth it, dont worry. As for the AMH,yes most definitely walnut ovaries work. All it takes is one. I got 3 eggs but a girl I know with same AMH and age as me got 6 eggs + all fertilised. Maybe the less eggs the better quality, who knows. So you're back on 11th Oct, not too long thank god. Have you to start the pill when AF arrives?  

Hope you're feeling ok, it's a lot to take in after the 1st appt. Keep up your positivity as you've the same chance as us all.

Love,

Em x.


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Ladies,
Sorry i haven't posted in a while. Been on a lot of nights recently and then with the wedding last sat it's been go go go. Have also started in to rehearsals for a musical in Jan. Pretty hectic schedule but it keeps time ticking. Apt tomorrow morning. Bit nervous but excited. Will still be Feb/march before anything happens so it's hard to get super excited or anything. Still I'll have a clearer picture about where we go from here. 

Anyways, how is everyone? Honeybee your positive attitude is great. Like you said walnut ovaries work   . Sounds very complicated though, fair play to you getting your head around it. 

Twinter hope everything is going ok with your stimms. I don't really know what that is ha ha but i am guessing you are stimulating your hormones. Still so green ha ha.

Wishing when is your apt? Hope everything goes ok. You will kick ass.

LittleC hope you are getting on ok with the hormones out of whack and all that jazz. What is sniffing? God i feel like i really don't have a clue. I may get reading up before tomorrow morning. ha ha

Emma and Jess hope you guys are keeping well. 

Roonie still thinking about you and hoping you are ok. x

Em i bet you are beautiful and blooming at this stage? Sounds like you mightn't have been looking too hot the last few days though ha ha. How far along are you now? Have you had any scans? So excited for you. 

Well better go and educate myself before tomorrow. Asked DH if he had any questions or concerns he should think about them before tomorrow morn and ask our consultant when we are there and just those few little words freaked him to bits. I got a string of omg should i be concerned? what should i ask? do i have to ask questions? oh no now i'm really nervous! God why did you say that?   Couldn't stop laughing. Think he is probably not as cool as he comes across. hahaha men!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1

Honeybee, wow like EM say's Walnut overies, we can kick them into shape, as for the cost   it's just unfair. Sound's like it is all go for you, the 11th is not far away, day after my one! Just a quick one from me tonight  feeling grummpy, just wanted you to know thinking of you, well thinking of ALL of you actually 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hello All  
Just a quick post tonight, my beds calling me!

AF started today woop-woop! Bang on time..didn't think that was possible when you want it!
So that means I can start the pill (microgynon) tomm. I googled my drugs and turns out theyre the same one, doh! 
I guess all will be explained at the implications appointment on the 11th. Wishing as our appts are so close, you can 'borrow' my ticker as I' guessing you haven't sussed it yet? 
Lots of love, luck and dust 
xxx


----------



## honey-bee

He-He, 
I'm replying to myself..is that the second sign of madness  

It's been quiet on here and I'm hoping that everyone is ok?

xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone, 

its all very quiet on the western front!! 

How is everyone??

Honeybee how are you finding the pill's??

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, I have the week off so looking forward to chilling and not worrying about next Monday. Honeybee, i just can't figure out the ticker's!! lol Bit dipsy here. 


Anyway hope eveyone is well and chat soon xxxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hi, got a whacking head ache but felt bad as have not posted for a while.
Thanks to all of you who have asked about the sniffing.

For those of you who don't know about the sniffing, its for the down reg, i have a nasal spray to take one spray up each nostrel each am and pm between 6-8.

It's been ok so far but to be honest this weekend its been a pain in the ****! I have set an alarm for 7.30 on sat and sun and tried to go back to sleep after but it was just not happening. My AF arrived on sat am and i was in agony with period pain was staying over night in a hotel and it was also boiling, i got little or no sleep and was in agony with no pain killers with me and was like a woman posessed! Feel so sorry for my BF he really took the brunt of it! I went out to get some paracetamols and after a while i came back down to earth again but it did take a while, luckily just in time to visit friends without acting like a psycho. 
Main side effects so far, crazy grumpy slots, hot flushes, and the itchest nose in the world! once it starts it itches for hours! Weird!
Apart from that im quite normal!
Injections start next week! Whoop!

So for you guys.....

Twinter-Hows the stimming going? any side effects?
Wishing-A week today hey!!!
Honey-bee-Glad you have got some treatment on its way, hows it going? Not sure I completely understand what is happening with yours, think im being a bit thick
Sammy-How did your appt go?
Em-Glad you are better and looking after yourself and that bundle, no more allergies please!
Everyone else, hope you are hanging on in there and being patient is not driving you all too crazy, wont be long!

Right im of to bed, its been calling me all day!

Seapk soon peeps.
xxlittlec xx


----------



## twinter12

Hi all, sorry been posting on other board and forgot about this one.
Stims going OK had not side effects - got my first scan this afternoon - hope those follies are growing.


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone, 

Hope you are all well, 

Good luck with the Scan Twinter, I'm have everything crossed for you xx  

EM have you chased the hospital/GP yet, bet you can't wait to have a scan and see your miracle again   - Are you back at work now?

Honeybee, Is it swimming tonight  , not long till your appointment now only 1 more week to go, I always sing the 24 seconds to go song but change it to however many days I have left to something, work love it!!

Little c hope you are getting on OK at the moment too. 

Ronnie,      

everyone else hope you are OK. 

I'm not looking forward to fat club, week off and somehow I have put on 3lb's and i haven't stopped, been really busy   Nothing to report here,

Take care xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Apologies again for lack of posts, still no joy with net connection. 

Sammy - how did your appt go? Hope it went good and you've a plan set for Feb/Mar. You sure are a busy bee lately, time will fly in for you, wait til you see. How was the wedding? Hope you had a great day. No scans yet, waiting for appt from hospital. I'm 9 weeks this week, still can't believe it, hoping and praying all is still ok. Oh how the worrying just never stops!!  x

Honeybee - Yipee....you've started your journey   hows the pill going? 

LittleC - Sorry to hear the sniffing was pain in bum at weekend but glad to hear it's going well other than that. Roll on next week for the injections x

Wishing - Don't be worrying bout that 3lbs, you'll loose that again in no time. Hope you're enjoying your week off. Yeh I chased up GP, have appt with GP and mid wife next week. They gave me a form to fill out for hospital so I presume I just wait to get appt in post from hospital for scan. Went back to work last Mon, I showed them a beautiful pic of my face when I had rash etc, they soon realised it was genuine  

Twinter - How did the scan go today? Hope all good. Good to hear Sri Ming is going well for you with no side effects x

Hi to the other lovely ladies, hope you're all doing ok x  

Love and     to you all,

Em xx


----------



## Em05

Twinter that mad looking word was meant to say stimming, using phone to post and predictive text is pain in bum.


----------



## littleC

Sammy - how did your appt go? Hope it went good and you've a plan set for Feb/Mar. You sure are a busy bee lately, time will fly in for you, wait til you see. How was the wedding? Hope you had a great day. No scans yet, waiting for appt from hospital. I'm 9 weeks this week, still can't believe it, hoping and praying all is still ok. Oh how the worrying just never stops!!  x

Hi Guys, Sorry for my rant yesteday was living on the edge! What a nut case!

Just wanted to check in with everyone and see how things are going?

Em-Great to hear you have an appt and cannot believe you are 9weeks! Where does the time go?! You feeling ok now all as it should be?

Honeybee - Hows it going you doing ok with the pill?

Wishing - You are doing great, so dont get yourself down about the 3lb, you will lose 5lb to make up with it!
Twinter - How was the scan? After how many days did they ask you to go back for the first scan? You had many side effects? Not long til EC, 6 sleeps to go!

Emma-you have 13 sleeps to go you will be at your apt before you know it, take your last lsice of normal life while you can!


right brain has gone dead, so im off, keep positive everyone!
Love and  

to one and all!

littlec
xxx


----------



## twinter12

Scan went very well and they are really please.  I have 5 eggs which they could measure which were of good size ranging from 12.5 to 9.5 and a couple more not worth measuring at this stage.  Go back Friday morning for another scan and EC still planned for Monday - subject to Friday.


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone,

Twinter how did it go today? 

Everyone else, hope you are well. 


xxx


----------



## twinter12

Scan went well and EC set for Monday.  I take my trigger shot tonight at 10pm then no injections tomorrow   and need to be at clinic for 7.45am on Monday and go down around 9am.  I have 7 eggs mature and 3 that they hope will also be by Monday.


----------



## littleC

Hey Twinter,

Good luck for monday will have everything crossed for you. 
Go trigger go, will think of you at 10pm!

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.

littlec
xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls!

Twinter - I bet you're looking forward to a needle free Sunday! / Mature eggs sounds pretty impressive!   We'll be thinking of you, is it under sedation?

Em - 9 weeks I can't believe it and I'm still so chuffed for you!  

Little C - So the sniffing is sending you psycho?    I'm dreading that part,I really thought I'd avoid it and be on the short protocol but no suck luck, people are gonna suffer!!!

Wishing - I can't think ofthe 24 seconds songwhich is annoying as it sounds pretty cool. At a saturday job, years ago, I got a verbal warning for misconduct..... Singing too loud on the shop floor! My favourite was the fugees where is the love (changed the last word as appropriate) and spent the last hour of the day singing where is my bus? Didn't go down well at all, good job I'm all grown up now...NOT!   

Emma - Not long now, at least things are moving....and fast!  

Sammy - Hope you're well, waiting for an update, although Ill let you off as you've been really busy,   how was the wedding? Hopefully no baby questions - that sems to be the pace to get hassled!  

Hello to everyone else. x
AFM - went home ill on Fri with sickness bug, not morning sickness unfortunately, feeling whacked   but alot better. Really trying not to be off work too much, thinking ahead!
Still swimming the 30 lengths but no weight loss, my belly is still resembling buddha should beideal for injections  
Just been to the hairdresser quite a luxury theese days! Anyone know if highlighting/colour should be avoided during tx?
Still on the pill, going fine. I think this is probably the easiest part of the treatment regime!
Have a lovely weekend all
Love and luck and lots dust  
xx


----------



## rhi81

hi im new as well just been refered after 14 yrs of trying   im 31 and had few blood tests done so just waitin for first appointment now. Was gonna do it a few years ago but hubby got diagnosed with testicular cancer   but in remmission now and doing well, if anyone else wants to chat or give advice will be greatly recieved
rhi x


----------



## twinter12

. Trigger shot done all ready for Monday


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Rhi,
Welcome to this thread, its a great place to be and very supportive.
We're all at different stages with different issues, so ask away if you need any advice or guidance and if we can't help we can at least make each other smile!
xx


----------



## rhi81

thanks honey bee its nice to no other people with same problems makes you feel less alone and like you said if nothin else we can have a laugh!!

rhi x


----------



## Wishing1

Twinter, Good luck for tomorrow, Will be thinking about you in the morning. 

Got my apointment in the Afternoon, Going to Kick some  

Let you know how I get on tomorrow afternoon

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Evening everyone............

Happy Monday to you  

Twinter, Hope everything went well today and you are at home recovering, Did you have it done in Eastbourne?  

Honeybee, How are you feeling? Are you ready for tomorrow, do you know what the next step is? Sorry so many questions.   PS have you spoken to your dad yet? xx PPS as per your hair, it should be fine to have hair colour - ex hairdresser here, one of the lady's I used to work with was always changing her hair colour during IVF, and it was successful she now has a daughter! Also highlights don't touch your scalp just the hair. If you were having a tint, i still think it would be OK. XX

RHI81 - Welcome to the funhouse, feel free to ask or rant about anything xx

xemmax Hope you are well, been a while since your last post.

Roonie, Still thinking of you, really hope you are OK   

Little C how are you doing hope you are well. 

Sammy, any new's?

EM have you chased for your scan yet?   

Anyone else really sorry if i have missed you  out 

AFM - Well I have just got home from my appointment, apparently I only go to be weighed now!   
Anyway, I'm pleased to announce            I DO HAVE PCOS!!!! Knew it!! she was so shocked when I shouted YES, she said most people don't want to hear that!! It's great to have an underlying reason!        
I have been perscribed Metformin 500mg, 1 a day for 2 week's, 2 a day for 2 weeks then 3 a day going forward. I have 10 week's supply which is my next appointment 12 December. Oh and I have it on repeat. OMG just checked the box and it Say's no drinking, and it's my cousin who has battled breast cancer this year's birthday on the 10th December, does anyone know if it will be OK to drink? OMG she will kill me if i can't drink! 

This is the first time I have come away from my appointment feeling relieved and a weight off my shoulders!

Anyway really should go, Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Twinter - I hope it went well today, I'm guessing you're crashed out after the process but look forward to hearing from you soon.

Wishing - Whoop-whoop              You knew it all along didn't you?
Well if they had listened it woulda saved some time   Still, at least you have a diagnosis now. I was the same with my Endo, at least they know how to work around things!
Thanks for the hair advice, its about the only treat I have these days!
Yes I finally told my Dad, he was cool about it at first, then he went and got just a little bit too excited bless, talking of all the fun stuff he would do with the little-un. Anyway, I explained that it may not work but I won't know till I try and that he has to calm down a bit for my sake, cause its all gonna start getting a bit too tense and emotional!!!! I think he's got the hang of it and has my Mum on speed dial for any 'girlie' questions!

I've got my planning and implications tomm, haven't told OH that they say it will last at least 2hours! Will be good to have a plan in place and I think he needs another appt to get his head around it all....slowly but surely  
Pill going ok but we just read that were not supposed to have unprotected sex..oops too late! So how long does it take for the pill to 'protect you'? I can't remember. Its massively unlikely anyway just dont need anything else to worry about. I'll have to ask tomm. OH made me laugh, he said, I don't want them knowing anything about our sex life.....??  
So, hopefully I'll have more to update soon although its periscope day tomm. Can't swim after egg collection so may do 31 lengths Lol!!

Hope you're all well
Love and luck
xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Everyone,

Sorry i have been really crap at posting here lately but its not that i haven't been thinking of you guys, everytime something happens i always think god i must tell the girls that. But anyway here we go.............

Wishing it's really great that you have a reason now, and that you have a treatment plan in place, lots of    and   coming your way. Metformin for PCOS is a new one for me. I am only familiar with metformin for Diabetes. If my basic pharmacological knowledge serves me Metformin is broken down by the liver and as a result drinking alcohol and taking metformin at the same time will cause your liver to have to work harder for a while but it will get over it. It's no more harmful than taking alcohol with paracetamol. As long as it's not very regularly you will be fine. Oh ya and you'll get drunk a lot quicker. If you have to have bloods taken I'd avoid alcohol for a week before hand. 

Twinter hope everything went well for you today, that you enjoyed the sedation and you are recovering well. How many beautiful embies did they manage to recover. When is ET scheduled for?       

Em How are you feeling? Almost 10 weeks now       . I'm so thrilled for you. I don't think anyone ever stops worrying but I'm sure everything is perfect, and I'm sending lots of     to you. Have you had your scan? Dying to find out how everything is going. 

Roonie hope you are ok. Don't know if you have made any more plans to continue but if you have the best of luck and we are all here for you if we can help. x

Honeybee i was lmao at the ideal belly for injecting comment    It's also an upside for me and my Buddha belly. Hadn't thought of it hahaha. Hope you are feeling better. I know how you feel with work. I'm watching my annual leave for Jan/Feb. Sounds like the pill is agreeing with you which is great. What next then?

LittleC hope you are well. Where are you at now? I need to know if i have a cycle buddy haha. Hope you are keeping well. 

Welcome Rhi81. Like the girlie's said it's a great thread for chatting ranting and general support. Hope you find it as helpful as i have. 

xemmax hope you are keeping well. You've been quiet like me. 

AFM had first apt last Fri week. First thing that happened was the nurse telling me i had a weight problem and "would not want to put on anymore"   . She was basing it on my BMI and not looking at my body shape. Was so annoyed. Starting filling out my details then and realised i am 33 not 32. Hadn't even registered my age on my last birthday hahahahaha. So as my day was going so swimmingly i went to meet my consultant who is absolutely fabulous and completely made up for a **** start. He went through everything with us and wasn't overly nice but very professional and informative. So first port of call was ultrasound and everything looked as it should. He wanted me to have day 3 bloods taken which happened to fall on Mon so had AMH etc, virology screen as well as same for DH and repeat SA for DH as well. So we have to go to an info night on the 24th where we fill out our questionnaire and submit ourselves formally to the HARI clinic as patients. Then we just wait for follow up apt. Consultant wants to start a cycle in Jan but the musical i am doing is on Jan 16th for a week so i will have to postpone until Feb. He reckons it'll be the antagonist protocol which I'm guessing is the short protocol, from what I've read they sound identical. Would drop out except i have a part and i don't want to let them down.

Sorry for long winded update. That'll teach me to leave it so long next time. haha

Speak to you all soon i promise. xxx
Sammy


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Honeybee

Thats so cute about your dad. I'm glad you managed to calm him down though. 

Best of luck tomorrow. You'll be all planned out of it. Would love to see OH face when the questions start rolling in AWKWARD   
Let me know how you get on. Don't know how long the pill takes to work but i imagine there is some element of protection straight away. 

Will be thinking of you till i hear all about it.
Chat to you tomorrow
Sammy xxx


----------



## twinter12

Just to let you EC went well yesterday and they collected 7 mature eggs.  They have phoned this morning and 6 have fertilised by ICSI - so we are really pleased   and   they will call each day to let us know how they are getting on so not set ET yet.

I hope everyone is doing well - sorry not had cancel to catch up on personals as was out of it yesterday and try to rest today.


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Thats brilliant Twinter. They can do the babysitting for a few days while you get ready to keep those embies nice and safe. Thinking of you and hoping everything goes well for you. Its such a nervy time but keep up the positive attitude.    
Sammy


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Well Ladies
Went for my smear today and everything went fine, as fine as a yucky smear can be. The nurse was lovely but she says to me afterwards that there was a lot of discharge around my cervix (yuk yuk) which apparently is normal cos I'm mid cycle. She then goes on to say that i should prepare myself for the results to come back inconclusive and that i will need to have it repeated after SIX FRICKIN MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  
1. Why didn't she stop before taking the scraping and tell me that knowing we are waiting to get started in Jan. I would have come back next month!
2. Why did nobody tell me when i was making my apt and i would have come in earlier in my cycle!
and 3. With all we can do in labs can they not separate a little discharge to find some cells.

I am so annoyed cos this could end up setting us back until frickin June next year.

Hope you are all OK and enjoying your days a bit better than i am.
Twinter hope everything is going well.


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Ladies,

Sammy - I understand your frustation, but it also sounds like they're being a little OTT. Of course they can seperate the cells. I've had more tests than I care to remember due to lots of abnormal results and they do it mid cycle, during cycle whenever they need to. Also you can go somewhere else to have the test repeated if you werent happy there. If your pregnant they will definately not worry about it until after...it can wait. I've asked all those questions myself. Maybe she wasn't too experienced and was just expecting that they might have to repeat the test??
Don't stress, it won't affect your tx  

Twinter - Great number but amazing that 6 have fertilised, well done you! How many are you having put back, thats the main concer on my mind at the moment, well one of many! 

Hello everyone else hope you're all ok.

I had my implications, still slightly niggled by the fact that they got all my dates out as they put my CD1 3 days later than it was despite me notifying them. So there making me take the pill for 3 more days. I'm actually stressing over something small but thought if they can mess something that simple up...what else? Just venting  
So I stay on the pill for 24 days total, then down reg on buserelin injections (Im glad Im not sniffing cause my finger is always up there!- Just kidding, kind of?!) then for stimming I'm on max dose 450 of menopur, apparently you cant go any higher....ahhhh poor little walnuts!
EC is 18/11 then ET three days later, that scares me, Im surprised theyre gona wait that long.
They'll also decide on the day whether to do ICSI depend on the state of my eggs.
Also were tryng to get our heads around one or two embryo's ( I   Ive enough to make that choice!)
So off now to do some more annoying countdown tickers, also heps me remember when to start injecting!!
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all,

Hope you are all well. 

Sammy, don't worry about that nurse, stupid women!    

Honeybee.......... woooooooooo hoooooooooo     you got your date's so pleased for you xx
I really wish I could set up a ticker!!! 

Everyone else hello xxxxx

Sorry for my lack of chat recently, Don't know if it's me or but since starting the tablets my brain has gone on strike, can't focus or concentrate, which is rubbish as i really pushed for them!!! Sammy you are right, these tablets are for diabetes but are also used for PCOS. I went swimming yesterday, did 12 lengths in 30 minutes felt so knackered!!! lol 

Went on scales today and it Say's I have gained 1lb  

anyway, take care xxx


----------



## xemmax

Hi all sorry for been quiet ope u are all good so much goin on nice to see evey1 is moving forward wishing well am also on the metformin they can b used for diabetes but they liwer ur sugar levels toledo cysts at bay also told me healthy eat with no carbs will reduce cysts.but ow r u purpose to av no bread past potato even fruits a carb so hard.mon is my practice on ow to inject and do goes for sample.with vain irregular periods will I b put on pill for a month r what.twinter 6 fetilised that's alot am Avin icsi so ope I get a good number.not long till the 2ww all the best.sammy y didn't they tell u that before and they cud av bland the smear end ur cycle.so frustrating for ya.em so glad pregnancy is goin well bet ur starting to show : )


----------



## twinter12

Well ET is today at 2pm so just getting ready. Yesterday we had one at 6 cell, two at 5 cell and three at 4 cell but said they are starting to fragment so set ET up for today.  Will update you all later as to how I get on - hoping to still transfer 2 if they are OK.  Not really sure what fragmenting is but there are BFP on this site with people having fragmented embries


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all,

Twinter, OMG, Good luck hope it went ok for you, How many did they put back? And did they explain Fragmenting mean?          for you. xxx

Honeybee - I am so excited for you, bet you can't believe it is all beginning to happen now? 

Em05 hope your ok, long time no talk. 

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## twinter12

had 2 embies put back in at grade 3 grade 4 being the best so not to bad. Not top 4 grade due to fragmentation which meant in my case the cycles were not as uniformed as they like but he said that wont stop a BFP if they implant just something that happens.

OTD 26 October


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Thats fantastic twinter  . So excited for you  . Best of luck and ill be praying for you.  
Sammy


----------



## Wishing1

Twinter thats great new's    I will be    for you too 

Everyone else, Have a great weekend, 

Oh I lost 3lb so far this week, Im beginning to love my medication!    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xemmax

All the best twinter omg u cud av twins.I op u do that wud b amazin.sounds very positive x


----------



## rhi81

hope all goes well twinter  
rhi x


----------



## honey-bee

Evening Ladies,

I hope you've all enjoyed the weekend. 

Twinter - I hope you're resting up, all the best  

Hello everyone else x

I was at a training seminar all day Saturday, this time last year I moaned that we weren't given enough training opportunities...oh my lord, I shoulda kept my mouth shut!!! Today I went to a friends and played with her dogs, ducks, chickens, tortises and giant snails OH was in his element, I drew the line at the tortises (sooo cute!).
So Ive come to realise that my healthy eating plan has gone to pot, I barely drink enough water and a whole day without much caffiene resulted in a banging headache until I had a coke! All this waiting around has let my bad habits creep back in  
Have to get back on it! 
Im still doing fine on the pill but dreading the downregging, not the injections just the side effects, mind you if Im that paranoid, I'll end up making them happen  
So Monday tomm, Boooo! and guess what? More training, anybody would think that Id be good at my job by now  
Love to you all and dust as always

x


----------



## twinter12

All the best for Dring HoneyBee to be honest I didn't have any side effects just the day period came on day 8.

Good luck

AFM - doing OK trying not to think it about to much


----------



## Wishing1

Morning Everyone, 

Hope you are all well, 

Em have you got your NHS Scan yet? 

Twinter bet you are wishing these 2 weeks away  

Honeybee, Hope your ok, Swimming tonight??   Hope all is well on your med's. Not sure if you have been on Chat recently. I can't get onto it at the moment for some reason! Stupid laptop, might buy a new one in the Christmas sale's!!

Sammy and Emmax How are you both doing?

Well not much to report here, Headaches have gone, I think side effect of the med's, Going swimming tonight lol, I will try not to drown this week! Week 1 of tablet's = 4lb lost!! whoop, hope this continues!!!

Have a good day, Speak soon xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

So sorry for lack of posts. Has been a bit hectic here. 

Delighted to see all the great progress being made.

Twinter - that's great all went so well for you. Can't believe you're on the 2ww already! Just goes to show how quickly things move once you get started. Hope the 2ww flies in for yo. Sending you lots of     

Wishing - I was only thinking of you last night, there was a girl on tv with pcos, they put her on the meds and she did great on them, huge improvement and changes. Also I've been dying to tell you, that girl in work I was telling you about is preggers!!! The clomid did nothing for her but the other meds seem to have worked so all looks very very positive for you   Great to hear bout the weight loss, you're doing brilliant, you should be very proud of yourself x

Honeybee - How you finding the pill? What date you starting your down reg? So EC is 18th Nov......only around the corner yippee  Hope all good with you and all the training isn't giving you a total pain in the  

Sammy- sorry to hear bout the smear. I agree seems crazy how they couldn't separate the cells. Have you heard anymore back on it? Seems crazy it sets you back to June. Maybe discuss with clinic when with them on 24th, hopefully they might be able to do something for you. X

Hi to all other lovely ladies, hope you're all doing good.

AFM - Well I finally left that job as was fit to kill people in it. Got very hormonally irritable (it's easing now thank god!). Taking a breather for a while from work as lots to do, we're moving house in new year and renovating an old house so will be busy with that for few weeks as builders starting next week. Had midwife appt, went grand, tonnes of questions + bloods taken for this n that. Have 12 week scan next Wed, can't come quick enough as doing my usual worrying and having mad thoughts!

Over n out for now, promise I'll improve with my posting.

Love and heaps of luck to you all

Em xxx


----------



## twinter12

Em I am so happy for you   hope you scan goes well.  Have you told everyone now?

AFM - sorry not on here as much lately as trying not to think to much during 2ww about all this as I think it will send me  
I am thinking of everyone and   for you all and sending   and


----------



## xemmax

Hi all ope ya all ok just a quik one,ad sum good news today injections get delivered tomorrow and on thur will av a tablet that I take for a week to start a period so some time next week I will opefully b starting my injections wen it's my 2nd day of period.there still worid bout thyroid need a higher dose of tablets.wen am not at work al read thru ur post got to catch up with what u girlies have been up to x


----------



## honey-bee

Hello Girls  

Wishing - It sounds like those tablets are really suiting you now, god job you percivered (is that how you spell it?) through the initial side effects, and still loosing weight!!! You're swimming for me tonight, I din't make it!

Twinter - I know what you mean about staying away, its not working is it?!! Try not to go too   I can only imagine how difficult it is..worth it though  

xemmax - It seems like its really speeding along for you now, I'm guessing we'll be cycle buddies?  What injections wll you be on?

Em - Glad all is well, shame you had to leave your job, does that mean you'll miss out on maternity pay? Still good move if it was driving you mad...you need to take care of you and yours now x.  Mooving too...they say new house, new baby. (Ive been waiting for the baby for four years now!)
I'm glad the midwife went well, its important you feel happy with that. 12 week scan......I cant believe it   wheres the time gone?!

Hello to everyone else and love and dust to you all


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Sorry have not been around for a while, seems like you have all been getting on fine without the rantings of littlec.

Twinter - Congrats on the progress so far hope this two weeks goes quickly for you, and will keep  for your BFP.

Wishing - I had the metformin, it was ok I think, didn't really notice anything except it gave me the runns for the first week and a half! I came off it for a month a while ago now and when i tried to go back on it gave me the runs again, still trying to get back on it, supposed to take two per day but was on one a day for a week and couldn't past the runs to get to the 2nd pill each day so have stopped again, still supposed to be on it, how have you found it?

Honeybee - So when are you set to start down reg? The side effects are not that bad looking back, it is all over pretty quick. Good luck and 18th nov is not too far away now!

Sammy- Damn those stupid nurses, they know how people hate doing those things so why make you go through it twice!? With all the technology they have today, you never know they might suprise you. Will it really set you back till june? I would ask about that, surely it doesnt need to mess things up??.

Em- Wow you have left work, good for you! Exciting stuff for you next year! Glad the midwife went well and scan date booked, it will be amazing when you finally see your bundle on that screen, let us know how it goes.

Hi Hope everyone else is ok, I am rubbish at reading back and taking note of everyone's posts, so sorry if i have upset anyone.

AFM - So started injecting last week on thurs messed up the first one thinking it hadn't worked and then realised i over dosed! Nightmare not sure what I was thinking then, maybe i just want thinking at all! Anyway, went for first scan today and they said the follies were doing well and have to go back on thurs am for 2nd scan and they will then confirm the date for EC which will be mon or tues next week, then depending on how things go ET will be done between thurs and sat next week.
All feels a little scarey to be honest and although I am feeling happy with it all I cant stop planning how I am going to copre/deal with thing if it doesnt work. I know that sounds really negative but i know how to cope if it works!

Well ladies, I hope I am allowed back in to the group after being a bit slack, wishing you all love and luck and lots of 
Bye for now,

Littlec
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening everyone,

How are you all doing? 

Great to have all these update's today.

Em wow, sound's so exciting, Feel so jealous of you, I'm hating work at the moment god help if i get pregnant!!! And moving too. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes next week.   - my tablets are great 

Little C - Sound's like all is going well for you too, so exciting, oh I can't wait for all the 2ww. I'm praying for all of you      - I felt a bit sick with the metformin for the first few day's,then had a headache but that has gone now,  going Upton 2 a day from next Tuesday then 2 week's then upto 3 a day. 

Twinter how are you feeling? bet you can't wait for next week  

Honeybee - hope your OK

Went swimming tonight - 20 length's in 30 min's felt great, cream crackered now! I had a massive breakdown at work today, Nightmare, I hate it so much at the moment and not sure how i can like it, the only time im happy is at home!!! My manager pulled me up on it today, but I did already tell her that im having a major breakdown and can't cope at the moment, Need to go back to the doctors I think. 

Anyway got to go now, 

 TO ALL XXXXXX


----------



## twinter12

No symptons to report I am 6dpt/3dt (I think thats right 6 days past transfer/3 day transfer) so hopefully all going OK.

 to all


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to say that this time tomorrow eve, I would have done my first injection! I'm not worried about it but I am pretty damn clumsy and those drugs are far to expensive for me to spray at the ceiling or spill on the floor 
Hope you re all well, its ben pretty quiet on here lately, Ive been on other threads but they don't compare!
Love and dust


----------



## xemmax

Don't worry honey be am rite behind u ur my cycle buddy just on pills to start my period so any day now to start injections,am worrid cos can't remember ow to do it,let us no how u get on,
Twinter all is lookin really good nearly half way there  till that pregnancy test  : ) p.s u are right about the metformin it defo gives u the runs.ha x
Little c it is a scary ride u av got thru mentally n  physicaly so far with injecting ur doin well,I don't no ow I will cope either if it is a bfn am tryin not to get excited but u can't help it can ya,all I no is that one day me n my dp will b parents cos am not giving up for at least 10yr till it happens.bet u can't wait to c ow many embies u av r u Avin two put bk
Plz Santa bring us the best christmas pressie/news ever bfp for us all x


----------



## littleC

Hey all,

It has been a bit quiet on here I agree, although I did have a while where I wondered if it was doing me good or not as I thought that Roonie had a point about having to put it down in writing, but you find me here again!

Honey-bee- no one could get it more wrong than i did with the injections, i overdosed myself on the first jab as I thought the first didnt work then realised it must have done! No damage and boy did those follies grow lol!
The jabs are so much easier than i imagined, some I didnt even feel, not sure how that is when you are doing it yourself but hey ho it's a good thing!
Good luck you guys starting -xemmax too.

Twinter- you are doing well, not long to go now, ill then be bringing up the rear!

So quick update, all set for trigger on sat and then collection after which they will decide whether they are putting the embies back after d2 or d5, but as I am NHS we dont have the choice of having two put back just the one for us :-( but there are positives and negatives for all of us so very grateful for just the one. So tranfer day will be either wed (which BF will not be able to make-not sure how I am going to cope if that is the case-bloody work) or it will be next sat which is what we are hoping for.
So many hopes and so many ifs and buts it drives me half crazy, but if it gets us there I will endure the lot!

Well at work so better go. Pooping myself about the next week!

Have great weekends all of you.
Love and dust  
littlec xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,

Well, Im just one big self fulfilling prophecy!!!  
First jab done, was worried about the air bubble so put a little extra in the syringe (as instructed) then guess what...sprayed up to the ceiliing, no lie!
Still it over now, slightly fiddly but not painful at all, so don't wprry those who hven't done it yet.
We counted that as Im injecting for DR instaed of sniffing, all in, Il'l have to do about 39 injections  
3 more days of pill, then hopefully AF in good time (the old witch!)

Enjoy your weekends,
Love and dust


----------



## imthebeckster

Hello Everyone,
Im a newbie to FF , have been reading loads of posts on here,and think it is great that ppl can share there journeys,We Had our first consultation last week athe the londons womans clinic,and hopefully will be able to start our tx in january xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Morning All, 

Just thought I should post as I have been a bit slack recently, Mainly as unlike you lucky peeps with loads going on I have NOTHING to report. Upping my dose on Tuesday to 2 a day and that is it!

Honeybee, How did the first Jab go? Im sure it was fine. How are you feeling at the moment

EM hope your ok? Did you have the scan is all ok? Or am I jumping the gun a bit! 

Welcome to 'imthe beckster' this is a great thread to join. 


Hi to everyone else, Im in the middle of cooking - Hubby still asleep, he has worked 6 days this week + overtime and has to do the same again this week.

Take care all xxxxxxx


----------



## littleC

Well 10am tomorrow im going in!

No turing back now! Trigger done last night and all set to go!

Here goes!


----------



## honey-bee

Thinking of you littleC, hope you get a great harvest  

x


----------



## Wishing1

Little c good luck, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,
Thanks for your wishes, just a quick one to say all went well and they managed to get 18eggs! Woo Hoo!
Now just have to wait until tomorrow to see how the little things are coming along.

It all went well, not too painful and apart from having to get BF pull over for me throw up on the way back on sie effects!

Hope evryone is ok and has good weekends.

Will be saying an extra   tonight.

xx littlec xx


----------



## Wishing1

Little c - OMG well done 18 eggs, that is truly amazing xxxxx Really      they do well tonight, Do you have the chance to put some on ice if required? Have a relaxing evening and take care xxx

Honeybee, how you doing with the Jabs? Hope all is going well ...

Em, Hope your OK, 

Twinter how are you feeling? not long to go until test day, are you really excited?   

I'm a bit flat at the moment, not lost anymore weight other than the 4lb's - so not great, increase the metformin tomorrow, but I'm not able to swim tomorrow as managed to burn my upper arm yesterday, quite bad, trip to doctors to have it dressed! Lovely.  only 8 weeks and i really want to lose at lease a stone!! Must get on the fruit and lovely rice cakes! 

Anyway good luck and hugs to all

Love me xx


----------



## twinter12

Still no symptoms today - OTD is tomorrow getting very worried this isn't our time. 

Do people get BFP with not symptons?  and 
Do people get BFN when AF not arrived and how long should AF take to arrive after all these drugs we have been taking?  

This is all gettting to much.


----------



## littleC

hi,

twinter, try not to worry, you have done so well to wait the full two weeks so many people would have tested by now. I know it's hard not to worry but so many people are PG for weeks before they get any symptoms so you never know! I have everything crossed for you and im sure the other girls have too.    

Just to up date clinic confirmed they tried to fertilise 15 eggs and 8 have fertilised successfully, she said that was good but I dont know really?
Any way she said to call at 10am in the moring and if they have dropped off to less than 5 then we need to go in tomorrow afternoon for day 2 transfer but if not we look set for day 5 on sat   that they are ok in the morning, it's so bloody stressful! only one going back so we shall just have to wait and see!

Will up date soon.

love an dust to all of us!

littlec xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Twinter, I have everything crossed for you, well done for waiting so long before testing, im sure I would have done it before now!! Naughty me!    

Little c that's great new's, I will also keep     for you 

Twinter I will be on in the morning lunch and tea awaiting your new's, xxxxxxxx


Take care all


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone,

Twinter really hope everything is ok? 

Little C did they call you today?

Em05 How did the scan go?

Honeybee how are the injection's going?

Hope to hear from you soon xxx


----------



## twinter12

It was a BFN for us this morning.  I have spoken to clinic and we have a consultatin appointment on the 16th November and can start next treatment in December.


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Twinter Im so sorry   Really hope next time is the one xxxxx Take care of you eat loads of chocolate xxxx

      

xxx


----------



## littleC

Hey twinter,

I have been checking all day and when you hadn't been on I feared the worst.
Im so sorry and all I can do is send hugs for you and hope you and your DH can get through this and hopefully start again in Dec.
Love and  for you.
littlec
xxxx


----------



## littleC

sorry forgot to say all 8 embryos made it through the night so just   they can hang on til sat.
xx


----------



## Em05

Twinter I'm so very sorry to hear your news. You and DH look after yourselves and fingers crossed you can start again in Dec. Sending you lots of    x


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

It is so quiet on here at the mo, I hope you have not all given up on our little group!


Twinter- Hope you are ok? Please try not too be too sad, it's awful to build your hopes up and have them crushed but they sound like they are going to let you start quite quickly and it will be your time soon. lots of love to and DH xx

Wishing-Thanks for the wishes nice to know someone is rootting for us in these times of uncertainty. How is the Metformin going have you uped the does yet? I still can't take it and I haven't said anything to anyone which is worrying me a little, i thought I would just leave it a couple of days but each time I try to go back on it just sends my stomach crazy before I know it it's been weeks since I took it! Oops hope I haven't messed up big time there! 

Em-Hows things? Any scans yet, do let us know how it goes thinking of you, you are our proof that this mayhem does work!

Honey Bee- You have been quiet, how are the injections going, any side effects, crazy outbursts??

Imthebecker-Any news on when you are able to start treatment?

Sammyhopeful- You have been v quiet too! Any news on if the smear thingy has set you back drastically or not   for that it hasn't.

xemmax-How are you doing with the injections? Not as bad as you think hey? keep us posted!

AFM-Well tomorrow is the day folks ET. We have 6 out of 8embryos still ok, so i guess they will chose the strongest and put it back into the little next my nice little nest I have been preparing for it. 10.45am im in so have got sunday and have taken monday off to relax and give my little embie somesort of chance. I can't help thinking my body already knows if it's going to stick or not it just hasnt told me yet. So as I enter the 2ww I dont think I want to get to the end of it iv always been so used to seeing the BFN sign in the past.
Anyway must be positive, so all your prayers, dust etc will be greatly recieved!
Will catch up soon I hope and will keep checking to see if any of you lazy bones have been back.

Love and   to all.

xxlittlecxx
xxx


----------



## twinter12

Best wishes for tomorrow LittleC.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Apologies yet again for lack of posts, have been up to eyes lately getting house sorted. Its an hour and half drive away + I've been up and down bout 100 times to it trying to get things sorted. Taking a breather today as feel fecked.

Twinter, hope you're doing ok and looking after yourself   roll on the next tx for you, will say lots of prayers that you get that  next time x

LittleC - How great to have 6 embies make it to this stage, that's fantastic. Deffo ones left over to be put on ice for sister/brother. You have handled the tx so well, you seem quite relaxed which is the best way. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and look forward to hearing how it goes. You'll be added into my wee prayers tonight, I swear by them going thru all this. Sending you lots of love, luck and a tonne of baby dust x      

Wishing - So sorry to hear bout the burn, how is it now? How are you finding the increased meds? Hope you ok x

Honeybee - how's all going? Did AF arrive? How's the injections now? Don't worry bout those air bubbles, I put in loads of them and panicked every time. When I mentioned to the clinic they didn't bat an eyelid, was as if it's the norm. Hope you're keeping well+still doing the periscope  

Emma - how's it going? Are you at Honeybees stage? How you finding things? Hope all good x

Imthebeckster - you're very welcome on our thread, January not too far away! Did they say what protocol you'll be on?

Sammy - hope you're doin ok?

AFM - well had the 12 week scan on Wed, all is fine thank god. Was very nervous bout it, had all mad thoughts going on in my head. Was lovely to see he/she move around although there wasn't a huge amount of movement as it was doing a head stand for most of it! My print outs aren't very clear but I still look at them 100 times a day anyway   Still regard myself as unbelievably lucky seen as I'd only 3 eggs. Can't wait for you all to get those bfp's, would be lovely for us all to meet one day with our little ones   

Chat soon and all the very best for tomorrow LittleC xx

Love

Em xx


----------



## xemmax

So sorry twinter it's so unfair u did everything right. next one in dec.doctors must no it can work for u r they wouldn't put u thru it all again.pls don't giv up.I can't imagine ow u feel
I av just come on my period after takin pervera for a week.so I start my first injection sunday.not worried if it hurt just worried I won't do solution right.go for blood and scan fri 4th nov there worried I will over stimulate and cause cyst on ovaries to b painfull n get bigger so want to do scan earlier 
Little c all the best ur doin great.x


----------



## Wishing1

Morning all,

Good luck Little c, Hope today goes really well for you, then take care and rest up.    

Twinter, Hope your feeling OK, and taking it easy   

Em, Wow I'm so excited for you, glad everything went well. 

xemma - wow your moving along now tooo,  good luck  xxxxxxx

Me, errrm, AF arrived this morning and I think it's my body's way of telling me, I'm in charge, I'm a week late, I'm going to be as Heavy as ever, and going to give you BIG PAIN!!  As for my medication, I increased for the first time this Tuesday to 2 a day, and have been exhausted, feeling fuzzy headed and sick, Haven't been sick just feel it, I'm a bit disheartened to be honest, I haven't lost any weight but that might be because AF has arrived or that is what I'm hoping   as if i don't lose a 'significant weight loss they wont give me anymore tablets.  

Anyway, going to clean the flat now and get ready for my MRI on my ankle today.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi GIrls,
I'm sorry I've not posted, am having computer problems and its so frustrating especially as I don't want to miss anything.

Twinter - I've just read back and Im so sorry for your outcome, love to you both and extra dust for next time, Im glad youre tryinmg again soon  . 
Ive half prepared myself for a negative outcome but I know Ill be unconsolable if it happens so I can't even bgin to imagine how hard it is for you  

Em - Hope the house isn't too stressful, I skimmed through all of that as I really wanted to hear the scan was ok and soo pleased it was! So a gymnast eh?  
I'd love to meet up one day, whatever my situation!   x

Wishing - You sound pretty down at the moment, don't worry your body will soon adjust to your tablets, you have doubled the dose after all. Don't give yourself a hard time about the weight especially with AF. Hows the burn? Are you accident prone like me?!  

LittleC - What a great supply, are you putting them on ice? How many are going back? I'm really sorry I didn't get to wish you luck but it sounds like all is going well and as em says you're being pretty chilled just keep up those positive thoughts! Lots of dust to you too   x

emma - Ive got my scan on fri too, are you downregging or stimming today? Hope the jab goes well   x

Hello to everyone else, I must get up to speed!

AFM Still jabbing, not too many probs apart from upset tummy  aparently it goes the other way when you start stimms. AF came bang on time, much lighter too which is a change (maybe cause of the pill?) but the pain and the moods were the same!
Scan on fri then if all is well will start stimming. The hardest part is keeping it from work, sometimes you just want to be given a break. I think Ive picked the worst time to do this but I wouldnt change it for the world. I knew it wasnt gonna be easy!
Totally pi**ed off about my laptop, its got a massive white stripe down it so cant see anything. Cant afford to do anything about it, havent even got time to take it to a shop anyway!
Wow, I am moaning alot, blame it on the DR!!  
Missed you all!
Love and dust
x


----------



## xemmax

hi all

em - bet u keep lookin at ur scan pic all the time. the worry as been lifted i bet now u r past 12 week, bet u cant wait to buy loads of cute baby things x

wishing well- so hard when your on sick so have to eat to stop u from feelin sicky, hope it goes away

little c - how u doin?

twinter- hope u r doin ok x

honey bee - it is hard to keep it from ppl. I'm a hairdresser and hear lots if ivf stories from clients, am like there councillor ha! but don't want to tell many ppl incase it doesnt work, my close friends and family know. I find it helps to talk then if i do get a bfn they can be there for me, l do feel like its a bad time to start harder to healthy eat and Dec is a busy time at work but if it works it is the best xmas pressie. If neg Jan will be a fresh start and xmas with take the upset off a bit I hope.

I did first menopur jab tonight took a while getting all solution back up, DP did it for me, doesn't hurt just dead leg after a bit. I am having the heaviest period; cried at work, in pain, can't go anywhere with being so heavy. I have so many spots, hormones i guess. Am like you keep sayin it won't work. I never have any good luck. But I am doing everything right so fingers crossed xxx

p.s sorry bout spellin on phone and its touch screen ha x
_Edited for spelling by volunteer  _


----------



## littleC

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone had nice weekends?

Em-you look at that scan pic as many  times a day as you want it's your miracle!

xemmax- AF sounds like she has been a pain in the neck for you but she'll be gone soon! Your are brave getting DH to do your jabs I wanted to be in full control!

Wishing-Cheer up chicken, you will get back on track, AF will always make you feel like crap so once shes gone you can have a fresh state of mind.

Twinter-How are you doing honey? Hope you are feeling positive about starting again it wont be long now.

AFM- Well we had our one grade 4 embryo transfered on sat, i spent the afternoon on the sofa looking up all the info on how it implants, what symptoms i might get, what they mean and so on a so forth. I am completely crazy but i figured that once i knew i could relax. 
Now i have cistitus, i swear its from the transfer as came on shortly after, but have to admit im a little worried, will it effect anything-Gonna look that up in a min! lol!
So I have to wait now im off today so have had 3 days of doing nothung hopefully giving my little embie the best possible chance.
Test is a week on fri, not sure i want to test at all, better off not knowing! Head in the clouds, best way!

Anyway have a good week everyone and hopefully it passes quickly!
TTFN
littlecxx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening evening everyone, Grumpy bum here!!! 

Honeybee, Great to hear from you, thought you had, had enough of us! glad to hear AF is lighter, and the Jabbing is going OK, I don't know how you are keeping it from work.

Little C - I'm keeping everything crossed for you     how are you feeling?

Twinter, hope you are keeping your chin up?? and getting loads of hugs

xemma, Really hope your scan goes well on Friday, are you really excited? 

Em, hope you are keeping well. 

AFM, Not much to report here, Honeybee, your right I'm a walking timebomb! I'm always covered in bruises, my arm is much better now, but got a really horrid scar. Today I'm nursing a bruise across my back!! LOL, My dad who owns a farm has bought a Quad bike, and I went on with i say little sister only 18 months between us, she went a bit crazy and i fell back and landed on the bar, didn't fall off but it did hurt!! Really need to start growing up, but while i can I'm going to be as fun filled as possible. Got my next appointment 6 weeks today and i am not holding my breath!! but on the good side of thing's, I'm no longer the owner of a mostace! and my other hairs have stopped growing so surely they are working?? 

Anyway I'm going to go now, 

Love and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Just a quick one for me as absolutely knackered.
Thanks for asking how I am, to be honest I feel like sh*t!
Not sure if that is a good or bad thing!
I developed cistitis on sunday so have be ODing on cranberry juice, yuk! 
Am feeling alot crazy these passed few days, don't know if I am getting any symptoms or if i am imagining them?  
I think I have been having twinges in the right side or my lower stomach? And i think i have back ache but that could be because of the cistitis/standing in the kitchen too long/my crap chair at work who knows! It's only been 3 days so i guess i need to give myself a break but i generally am feeling a little sorry for myself today and a little emotional/highly strung! Poor BF.

Im trying to be positive but feel so scared of it not working that i am having a word with myself every two mins!
I have read too much too, something said you should not submerge yourself in water for the first 48hrs so now im frightend to have a bath! Showers for me until my result.

Not dealing with it so well now hey girlies! What a nut case! You would be amazed how calm I look on the outside!

Anyway im off to bed with another glass of lovely cranberry.

Love and dust too you all.

xx
littlec


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Little C    

Im sure it's just symptons on the Cistitis, you need to (easy for me to say) relax. 

Only 1 week and 2 days and you can test, and im keeping everything crossed for you.   

Hope you try to relax, Im not sure the Bath thing is right - hey EM did you hear that too??

Anyway not much to report - still feeling really down, but hey ho, Feeling a bit fat to at the moment!!! and im not really eating at the moment!!! lol anyway take care everyone xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Doh! I've now got two big fat stripes down my computer screen so I've borrowed Mums for a week or so, Im glad I bought it for her last birthday!!!.
LittleC - You poor thing cystitus is nasty, not suprising with all the stress and prodding around! Like wishing said, its probably why you feel so rough. Stop symptom spotting (like I can talk!) but it will drive tyou mad!
Yeah I heard about the bath thing, no swimming either, keep warm but not hot. I'll be sticking to showers too.
Wihing - Yep, youre as bad as me, I got my leg stuck in a quad bike and nearly broke it, I wasn't even driving!
It sounds like your pills are really doing the trick now, just got to get past the initiall side effects.
Emma - So you're straight onto the menopur, short protocol then that means youll be a week or so ahead of me. I have a scan on fri but to make sure that I can start the menopur. Sorry to hear your feeling so hormonal but I really like your outlook and if you dont mind Ive adopted it too!
Em - Still staring at your little one? Hope your feeling well but your grinning from ear to ear?!
Twinter - I hope you and your OH are looking after each other, thinking of you.
Hello to everyone else.
Love and dust
xx


----------



## twinter12

Best wishes to everyone sorry not been around much but trying to stay away whilst between treatments to try and stop thinking about it all and just relax.  We are both doing OK just really waiting for the consultation appointment on 16th see what happens next.

I really hope everyone else is doing OK and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Wishing1

Just a quick one, Honeybee and Emma, really goodluck tomorrow with your scan's xxxx


----------



## xemmax

Hi it's a late one but can't sleep came to bed early cos my first scan to c ow follies r stimulating is torrow.I just hope injections av been workin took cetritide today as well as menapur so that's two needles each night till ec.its at 8am so Gunnar av to b up early.then am doin a 9-7 shift   am worried my cysts av been growin don't want them to stop treatment cos of it.no side efects really part from loss of appetite.sum1 at work had a bag of sweets n felt sik thinking bout Avin one which isn't like me.so then am worried with not eating much am riskin my chances cos am not been healthy.
Honey bee bet ur excited for ur scan so u can start stimulating.all the best
Little c ow u feeling have you gone to work r are u avin the 2 week off.not long now I have a good feelin it's Gunna b positive for ya with everything u av sed.really hope so  
Wishing well hope u feel abit happier today.thanks for wishes for my scan.that quad bike sounds fun especaily round a farm with all that land to drive on.6 weeks for nxt appointment ope it's good news to get u started on ivf x nite all al let u no ow scan went.al try n write a post at work x


----------



## xemmax

hi just to let u no went for scan. went well,they want my eggs to size 17 and they measured each one i av 11 folicles on left ovary ranging from size 5 to 10 but a cyst at 13 then on right ovaries av 9 folilces sizing 6 to 11 so goin to keep me on menapur injections and cetrotide to keep them growin bigger.next scan is monday and they will do same again to see ow big they av got then when there happy with most of egg sizes am guessin it will be the egg colection.not long at all now i think by next week i will no wen egg colection will be.argghhh exciting but worrid how devestated i might be if its a bfn ow did ur scan go honeybee ope evry1 is ok av a good wknd r u are goin to bonfires xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Thats good news emma, won't be long now!
My scan went well, lining good gave me my menpur lesson, pretty complicated, especially as I am on max dose which means 6 vials per nights, three injections in total  So first hurdle over...
Hope you're all well. I've forefitted a lay in tomm as I'm taking my car in, tyres are bald and brakes dodgy, its amazing what passes you by when you're having treatment, Oooppps!
Sorry to keep it short, absoultely whacked, don't know if its the drugs or the job  
Loadsa love and dust to you all
xx


----------



## littleC

Hi Guys,

Great how you are doing, scans and meds all on the go, Emma egg collection on the horizon for you. You'll walk it dont worry.
I know what you mean re exciting but worried. My little embie has been with me a week now and i have found myself talking to it, saying that im going to keep it warm you just have to stick! I am getting worried as aymptoms have not really been anything clear other than back ache and a few cramps, i put the nausea down to worry and tiredness own to the whole process taking it's toll.
I have started to practice the word im going to have with myself when the test comes up a BFN.
Please dont let it be negative, I dont know what else I can o to make is work!

Sorry, just starting to panic a little.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the fireworks, keep warm everyone, look after those follies!

Love to all littlec
xx


----------



## xemmax

1 more week to go little c,u r doing well. i totally understand i would be and am gunna b the same my dp keeps sayin it will work b positive but i dont want to be too positive and get my hopes up cos i think the more u get ur hopes up the more u want it the harder al crash down if it doesnt work definatrley an emotional journey.and a think i will be same as u when it comes to looking for symptoms and signs.i wish i could have two put bk but on nhs only can have one and i should be grateful and lucky they are doing it free and putting one in.just tryin to get house finished off at moment cos when i do av to rest it will drive me mad if it isnt finished off.
might go out for day today,fancy a nice sunday dinner.hmmmmm.still want to c paranormal activity but too scared ha. have a great wknd evry1 al let u no how my scan goes tomorrow,ope they have grown abit more xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Good Monday evening all. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the fireworks. 

Emmax how did it go today? 

Little c   for you, only 4 days to go now until you can test, are you wanting to do it already? really hope and pray it's your turn.

Honeybee How are you doing? Hope you managed to get some sleep and are feeling a little fresh headed now? 

My finally drug increase tomorrow, so im guessing Friday i will be good for nothing!! Have taken half day holiday so i can come home and do nothing!

Everyone else, hope you are all doing well, Em you must have a wee bump now  

Anyway im going now, Speak soon 


xxxx


----------



## xemmax

Hiya,where is evry1 at minute sammy em ope to ere from u soon, today went for another scan they av grown to 8-17 so av sed cum in wed again for another scan and told me fri should b ec eeeek.excited nervous.honeybee it really is a quick routine.av u done ur first jab yet r are u waiting for ur period x
Had a good wknd wishing well did u.cudnt really go anywhere been bloated n take injections at half 7,8 so end up stayin in.little c hope u r ok x


----------



## littleC

hi All,

Sounds good Emma, follies are growing nicely, you will be in full flow in the next week, how exciting, don't be nervous about EC it is over so quickly.
Wishing you are doing really well with the increasing of meds it makes such a mess of your nature rhythms so to speak you dont know whether you are coming or going and that is just because there is so much to remeber! I had alarma set all over the shop!
Honey bee, you meds seem the worst I have heard so far! 6 viles a night that is vile! Hope you are doing ok?

Im still waiting now remotely tempted to test early far to petrified it's bad news.
Have has a stinking cold since sat and have really been feeling sory for myself, wondering how anything can survive in me when I feel like death warmed up myself!
Oh well only 3 sleeps to go, so I will know either way. Symptoms are not really anything to shout about, just some strange sensations on one side of my stomach and back ache.
Might have head aches and nausea but who knows with this damn cold! 

Any way keep on posting and ill be back shortly with or with some news.

xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie, work so manic especially as I'm trying to work around appts.
LittleC- Thinking of you, you must be going insane I would be! It's so hard not to symptom-spot isn't it? Hang in there it's a good thing not testing early!
Wishing - good idea getting a half day, I guess you know by now what madness lies ahead!
Emma - Good luck with your scan tomm, wow by friday it could be all systems go!
Hi to everyone else.
AFM I'm still stimming and everynight I have had some sort of drama from bent needle to broken vial (glass) Yep I'm definetely clumsy!
Fri is my first follie scan, Im so scared they wont see anything, pray for me!    I haven't been drinking the milk (Em did you?) trying to do everything else though and eating lots of yog instead, kinder on my stomach! Work so stressful and more training tomm    
love and dust to you all
xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi all
Little c ow r u,uve come this far only a few days longer.soo ope it works.
Just want to ask u few questions if that's ok
I went for scan today follicles av grown 14-20 in size so fri is ec,argggh.excited tho but does it hurt.will I need day after off from work too,o strong is the anesthetic and how long after ec is egg transfer and how much time after et did u take off work.sorry for all questions.x
Honeybee ow r injections going I didn't av any side effects and scan showed eggs were goin so don't worry ur on slot of injections so ur folicles will b goin great.1st scan fri I bet u will av another scan mon we'd n ur ec will b next fri.it really won't b long at all.r u Avon alot of time off work.xxx
Take care  evry1 n keep ya spirits high xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Emma, you were spo on with my timings, if all goes well I'll have fri (ec) off and mon (et) and then tues for good measure! Some people have anesthetic and some only sedation, I think if your having anesthetic you'll ned a day or two anyway, I just wanted some time after et to lay with my legs in the air  
Hope that helps
x


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all,

Hope everyone is feeling well. 

Little c not long to go  ^pray   for you. 

Emma OMG, Friday, hope all goes well, I know em05 took a week off after but it depends like Honebee Say's, Glad they are all growing well I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Honeybee I will also be thinking of you on Friday - just realised all 4 of us have something to look forward to on Friday, Little c Test, Emma EC Honeybee first scan, me 1/2 day holiday!! I will   for you too xxx Honeybee - lol at your comment legs in the air!! I'm like that everytime we have baby making time!! cushion under my bum, legs in the air oh what a site!!! 

Em05, whens your next scan hope everything is well xx

Nothing to report at my boring end, will keep thinking of all of you on Friday.  xxxxxx


----------



## littleC

Hey emma,

I went in on a mon for EC they gave me a pethedine injection and one to stop sickness. They also gave a pain killing pessery (which thank god they let me do myself) I heard other peeps reactions to the pethedine and they seems to be quite dizzy etc but strangely i felt quite normal. In the OT they offered gas and air as they did the collection, they said id feel v drunk, but it didnt seem to make any difference to me?
I wouldn't say it hurt as such, no worse than a bad period pain but not all the time either the first time they went into a follicle was the worst oh and they give a local down there too which was just like a scratch but not prolonged pain. 
The whole thing from getting wheeled away, doing the procedure and then going back to the ward was 15mins. I have no pain after, the odd twinge they tell you you can take paracetamols and the give you a hot wheat back (well they did at my clinic) and you had to wait an hour before going home, they give you a give and a snack.

ET will depend on how many eggs they get, how many fertilise (they will tell you the next day) then they will see how they grow over the next few days and if they have 5 or more which are on going on day two they will prob transfer on day 5 but it is all individual so you will have to be guided by them on that.

All i know is that looking back the injections, down reg, collection, transfer were easy compared to these last two weeks. I had my transfer on a sat (day 5) and i was off sun and mon and went back to work, any longer and i would have crashed the computer looking up symtoms i should or should not be having!

Test is tomorrow and I feel sick thinking about what that stick is going to say, iv seen only one line so many times!
Anyway we have to think   good luck all for tomorrow.

love littlec
xx


----------



## xemmax

All the best little c try and sleep tonight ni u prob eint.its good that u didnt test early.u av dun reslly well am dreadin the 2ww.u have had ni bleeding r anythin so all seems good.i ope its a bfp for u.al b thinkin bout u.
Just took my temazapan so ope it knocjs me out.my dtomach is do bloated hurts wen i sit down n hurts wen i walk.feel like i have eating three chrustmas dinners all in a row ha.i have fri sat sunday mmonday off i was hopeing egg transfer mon while i was off.with me brin hsirdresser its clients am avin ti let diwn n make a story up why am off.am actusly really scared for yomorow eeek but if its only 15mins it usnt si bad x
opr injections r goin hood honey bee xxx


----------



## littleC

Hey guys,

Just a quick one to say it was  for us this morning. I really cant believe it! I felt awaful last night and was getting my reaction ready for bfn.
I am still so nervous, and it doesnt help that the clinic tell you that you have to test again next fri to see if it is ongoing and they dont confirm a pregnancy until they have done an early scan. Talk about take the shine off!

Anyway trying to stay realistic but at the same time enjoy a bit of fortune for once.
Thanks for your encouragment and watch this space.

To all of you guys with scans and collections today, good luck and lets keep the dust sprinkling.

littlec
xx


----------



## xemmax

Wahoooo so happy for u,I knew it wud b a bfp.bet u r over the moon.all them no symptoms were because they were all positive.bet u and dh can't stop smiling.ope everything goes well at scan too xx
Egg collection was today was nervous I didn't no u had a relaxer in ur bum ha,had strong painkillers too.u were right little c didn't hurt really.I did my yoga breathing and think keepin calm did really help.I got 18 eggs they r really pleased with that as it's a higher number than average but all depends how many fertilize,they still only want to put one bk n et will b mon r if there's a good egg they want to try and get it to bladtocyst level where there's more chance it will b a bfp if a egg can survive that.al let u no tomorrow how many av fertalised x


----------



## Wishing1

Little C - Congratulations     Oh im so pleased for you xxxx

xemmax - WOW well done on the eggs, thats amazing amount. 

Honeybee, Hope your scan went ok today? 

Everyone have a great weekend, xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Ladies,
So sorry for my absence but i have been keeping a check on you all. Really ****ty few weeks but ill explain that in a min. Haven't read through everybodies updates but i have the gist haha

Little c I'm so happy for you woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo  . A bfp is so fantastic. Don't mind clinic about scan. If it was the 'normal' route of conception you would be jumping up and down dancing and enjoying every second which is exactly what i think you should allow yourself to do. So thrilled for you both. And ill add you in to my    .

Honeybee how did the scan go? Hope you are feeling well. 

Emma eeeek how exciting. Hope you are feeling well. Have the clinic contacted you yet. Will be   and sending out   . 

Wishing chin up chick. I know its hard. Feel like I'm never gonna be at the ec et stage but we will get there.   

Twinter an Em hope you are both well. Em you must be blooming by now. Hope you are feeling good. And Roonie just in case you are out there checking in on us every now and again, want you to know we are still all here for you. 

So afm first on a personal note its been a really rough few weeks. DH had been a ****ty husband and i found out he has been naughty!!! If you know what i mean. On a scale of affairs it is prob near the bottom cos nothing physical really happened but its the emotional relationship they developed that hurt. He claims he didn't want to bother me with all the issues bothering me cos i have so much on my plate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me laugh! Sarcastically of course. So we talked and cried and talked and cried some more and postponed our planning apt cos i wasn't sure we were in the best place to continue. We have worked things out now (i say this hoping I'm not being stupid) but after 10 years together i can't throw it away if there is a chance we can work it out. Might sound funny but it may even have brought us closer together. 

So went ahead with planning apt. Turns out my AMH is low but not low enough to affect our chances apparently. It does however mean we have to do long protocol. Which hadn't been the original plan. They also want to take the embryo to blastocyst stage if possible which is great cos obviously it increases our chances but it costs an extra 900 Eur. So the ball is in out court and we are hoping to start in Jan. I estimate i will be starting my sniffing on valentines day haha. 

I just hope to god i can get over my not so darling DH'S stupidity and not let it affect us. Would postpone the whole thing except if i do that we would have to go through all the tests again and the 800 Eur its already cost us for bloods and SA will be a waste. Would love to hear what you guys think? Sorry for offloading but i haven't told any of my family or friends cos stupidly i don't want anyone thinking badly of DH. Am i just a pushover??


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
LittleC, yeehaaa! Congratulations       Great news, don't let anyone take that shine off!
Wishing, I hope you've enjoyed your half day and that your tablets aren't making you feel poorly.
Sammy, Sorry to read your post, I can't imagine how hard its been and so many decisions to make but \i know what you mean, my friend went through a difficult time and it did bring them closer together in the end. Hope your ok, we missed you.
Em, hope your well and loving every minute.
Emma, wow so many eggs, I bet its hard waiting for that call, i guess Ill soon find out! Hope your not too sore and that you get some much needed time off your feet!
Hello to everyone else.
I had my first scan today, I have 3 follies on each side, 2x9 and 1x8. so 6 in total which Im pretty pleased about as I was so scared that they wouldnt see anything. Also need my lining to thicken up but apparently thats normal. Just hoping and   and doing everything Im supposed to (I think!)
Love and dust to all
x


----------



## xemmax

Hi all
Nice to ere from u sammy.sounds like u and dh have talked and got things sorted.10yrs is a long time and if u did tell friends r family it's always easy for outsiders to say.u can do better r finish it.chuck him out ect.nothings ever black and white.so can understand you not wantin to tell ppl.maybe if u told ur close friend tho help get it off ur chest.ivf definatley test a relationship,it defo as made me and my dp closer and stronger and am sure it will for u too.ur apointment sounds positive.they always have to tell u precautions so don't worry.x
Honeybee-all sounds like it is goin well.thats the size my eggs were first scan,they told me they like them around 16mm-20mm but u will notice them getting bigger each time u go for scan so don't worry
Little c- ow many more tests av u done.has it sunk in yet.bet ur so proud x
I got a phone call today,sed out of 18 eggs 16 were injected and I have 8 good embies.rest were undeveloped ect.was abut disheartening because out of 18,8 isn't alot,but they said it's a good number.weather there just sayin that.mon r wed for et.only do it wed if by mon they think the eggs r strong enough.it's very nerve racking.I ope no more stop growin.had abchef bk ache today but dp n family r spoiling me xxx


----------



## littleC

Hey guys,

Just a quick hello, an welcome back sammy, so sorry to hear what a horrible time you have had, but its great that you feel that you can get passed it and if you can be stronger after this, then go for it.

Emmma dont worry about the fertilised eggs, i had 18 taken 15 were ok to be used and 8 fertilised. We then had two that died and 5 that were ok, we went to day 5 blastocyst so just remember it only takes one!

So have had a funny few days got excited, then grounded, since then have been worrying about doing the 2nd test next week and after only doing one test i was first too scared to do another in case it said ifferent then i got too scared to wait until next fri to see the lines again so did another today and saw those little fellas again. Phew!

Any way will let you know how many tests i get through before fri!

Speak soon and thanks for your messages.
xx littlec xx


----------



## xemmax

Helloooo,got phone call today.et was goin to b today r wed but they are taking them to blastocyst stage which am happy about because they will b able to tell clearer which is the best.only 5 r really good so just taking them 5 to that stage.ope it's the right decision and they make it.am bk at work tomorro.but got wed,thur off.fri am doin 10hrs on my feet as am a hairdresser and it's two floors ,up and down stairs.a wish I cud av off but boss says work winds and av time off in week.just Gunnar try and sit down when ever I can.x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just a quick one, Im a littkle bit disheartened today, had my second scan this morning and my follies are noe 8,9,10 and 8,12,12 which means they've barely grown   Also my lining is still pretty thin so they've put me on aspirin. The nurse didn't seem too worried, just said they're plodding along, and that Im doing ok as they knew I'd have difficulty, poor little walnuts! Still Im glad she did'nt react too much, but can't help worry.
I've got another scan weds, supposed to be my last but they said Id probably stimm for a bit longer, still 3 needles a night   and more expense!
I just   they grow.
Off to watch some trashy telly now, it helps!
Hope everone else is well,
Love and luck
xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi honey b,theres no need to worry,that sounds bout right,mine were 8-17  3rd scan.they will grow,and at least there growin at same rate,mine was a huge different and when 1 folicle got ti 20 they had to do ec.even tho sum were still 8mm.theres no rules that by 3rd scan you should b ready,evry1 is different.look at me i had 18 eggs but cos they were ranged 8-20 in the end alot got discarded and only have 5 good embies,then theres ppl that only have 10 eggs n 9 fertilise.the injections will keep u stimulating.bet ur like me and getting fed up of them.my legs started to get tender.when u have ec.u srart taking a pessary that also thickens the lining.keep thinking possitive hun they will grow.x


----------



## Wishing1

Good afternoon everyone.

Honeybee,   chin up, I'm sure everything will be fine I will say a little   for you. I cant believe you have to do 3 injections a night, ouchy!

Xemma hope you are ok, I'm also praying for your little eggs xx  

Sammy, WOW you have been through it, I can relate to what you have been through, my other half way ago 5 years ago, did something similar, we got through it and are happily married now, although it takes time to get your trust back. I now find I'm a paranoid freak! not all the time!

Little c, has it sunk in yet? bet you cant wait to call them on Friday and prove them right! Do you know when you are getting a scan?

Well I'm sorry I haven't been on here, I have been reading daily but have been feeling really poorly. I have been sent home today at 9.30 and have been asleep since then! On and off. I'm not sure if it's the Metformin but I have been feeling soooo dizzy and sick I dint know if I'm coming or going, When I walk it feels like I'm walking sideways if that doesn't sound too mad! I'm feeling much better now, but still feeling dizzy last night was awful I went to bed at 8 and woke at 8 today, Going to the doctors later people think it might be my blood pressure, Anyone else had these symptoms on Metformin? oh and a really bad headache. 

Anyway I'm going to try and snooze again (I'm still in bed posting this!)

Love and hugs to all


----------



## xemmax

awe wishing well are you eating before you take them,im on them and felt like that if i hadnt eaten anything before.ope you feel better soon,
honeybee ope your other scans go well.not long for you now.   
my et tomorrow,am excited but nervous hope they have a good quality egg to put back or i will feel all this is for nothing.wont no what they r like till they ring tomorow.hope they have survived blastocyst stage and then its a waiting game.plz be a bfp xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Wishing, Hope you are feeling better you poor thing   I'm guessing it's the tablets and hope that it wears off soon.
Emma, thanks for your words of encouragement, I'm just so scared that my treatment will get cancelled, its a fear I've had from the start. I'm sure if I could have some caffeine it would give those little buggers a boost!  
Good luck for ET tommorow and well done for getting to blastocyst, thats an achievement in itself and they say it gives you a better chance, so sending you dust  .
I've got my 3rd scan tomm, its supposed to be my last, but I'm guessing it wont be. The main problem is that I took the time off work and they think its just another cyst op so may have to change the dates but easier said than done! Grow follies grow!
Love and luck to you all
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Em and Honeybee,

Thanks for your word's, I have a Virus which has "congested" my ear canal causing Vertigo!! Bed rest is what was perscribed!

Both of you good luck for tomorrow  xxxxxxx Back to bed I go!


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Ladies

Thank you all for the reassurance. Things will be absolutely fine between us eventually but most importantly it shouldn't impact on our efforts to start a family.   

Wishing was just going to say it sounds like an ear infection causing vertigo. Did they put you on an antiemetic, it helps the vertigo and also the side effect of nausea. Maxalon is the best treatment. Over the counters don't work as well. Hope you feel better soon.  

Honeybee I'm sorry you feel crappy. You've a lot on your plate with all those injections and then the tense wait to see if they are working but I'm sure Emma is right and it will all work out    

Emma taking five healthy embryos to blastocyst stage is fantastic  . We've been told its great to have one or two. Hope everything went well today. If you need Fri off ring in sick. Don't let anything get in the way of a bfp even though I'm sure you'll be sharing your great news with us regardless.    

Littlec hope you are feeling well. How many are we at now? Ten? Twenty? hahaha I know id be the exact same. Good luck on Fri. Heres to the 20th bfp xxx

Love and hugs to you all and can't wait to hear about all the updates. xxx
Sammy


----------



## xemmax

Hi all,well et didn't go quite to plan infact I got the choice to cancel treatment and place egg in,in 8 week time.r risk ovarian hyperstimulation.because I stimulated quick and alot with 18 eggs.my ovaries had grown alot bigger and my cysts had too.I have felt really bloated and look huge.the nurse did scan and brought the director in omg started getting worried.they explained ohs can make u very ill and sum ppl are hospitalized from it as it effect breathing and other organ and as ur ovaries fight for space,it needs more room it starts pushing other organs up.honeybee at least u won't have this so ope am not panicking u.they decided seen as am not in pain now that they wud b happy to do et.phew.the embryo is a very good one apparently so fingers crost.b the best Xmas pressie ever n do bday too on 9th dec so he wud lv to ere it worked for his bday pressie.test on tue 29th eeeek.I have rang boss up av got thur fri off work.bk sat 9-4 then sun monday off.ope that's enough time xxx
Honey bee ow did scan go
Wishing well,vertigo bless ya.is that ur balance too
Sammy - u and dh will work it out,me n my dp av date nites ha once a week.seems daft but wen u live together it's easy to just get in routine watching Telly in silence.and it's nice cos it gets u both out and takes ya mind off all the stresses of ttc and ivf,and reminds u of why u r together n love each other so much.xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Not feeling too great tonight. I haad my 3rd scan today (should have been my lsat before ec) and they're still not happy as my follies have barely grown, only 2 have improved but they need 3 above 16 to take me to EC. So after my scan they discussed cancelling my cycle - gutted! They decieded to do a blood test for estrogen as that would give an indication of me having any eggs or not. They said I had three options and would have to make a decision later today. One was to continue until Fri which would mean spending money on drugs that possibly aren't working, second was to abandon and 3rd was to go to IUI but only if I have 2 or less could eggs otherwise too risky. 
They called later to tell me that the consultant wanted me to carry on stimming and scan again friday, so phew, the decision was made for me.
I just have to prepare myself for the reality of possibly abandoning my cycle on fri.  
Wishing, poor you clumsy and with vertigo, I can only imagine the trouble you're getting into!
Emma, Sounds like you got a nice strong embie, glad you didn't have to cancel yours too, look after yourself, glad you got some time off work. Do you get to freeze any of your embies?
Hi to everyone else
Love and luck and lots of dust
xx


----------



## xemmax

Awe honey bee I ope they don't cancel it.I feel your heartache as I felt like that today.they seem very professional tho and at least they have given u options.to take two  at ec they prob prefer more so if some do av to b discarded they still av others.ur already on 6 powders bless ya.would u have to have more powders in one.they have your best interests at heart and they want it to work as much as u.it's a massive blow n step bk but they must still think by fri they cud grow,and it sounds like there doin tests to find out a solution for u.
Out of the 18 I had out, mine where rangin from 8-20mm so dont feel urs won't work.as 16 got injected,8 were good.by day 3 had 5 embies.if u have 5 r more they will take them to blastocyst stage.day 5 I had 5,4 good 1s and 1 borderline.so one went in et and 3 were frozen.I really hope evrything goes ur way.xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone, 

Sounds like everyone is having a really bad time. 

I now its not much but I am thinking of all of you daily and giving you a little  

Xemmax I'm so glad They didn't cancel your treatment, I can't imagine what you went through I bet your Heart skipped a beat. I will keep everything crossed for you.

Honeybee, OM Gosh, I cant believe what you have been through   when do you get the results of your blood test? Really hope those eggs start growing for you    just think they are just testing you to show you what patience you need to be a mum!   

Twinter, Was it yesterday or today that you went back to the hospital   really hope it went ok, have they decided what to do now?

Well I'm still off work, Feeling like my head is going to explode, the stupid doctor I saw on Tuesday was a locham who didn't put any notes on my system, my GP was not happy. She thinks I still have Vertigo and ..... Depression, I'm sad to say, I have been referred for Counseling, To be honest I knew I was down but didn't want to accept it. She wants me to go on Antidepressants, but I don't want to as I'm so scared if we cant conceive and choose adoption that they wont let us adopt! I'm only depressed because I can't have a baby    I Called other half and told him and he apologised for being a   (I have tried to talk to him but he isn't very good at opening up) hes now blaming himself, I told him its not his fault but I just cant cope anymore. I have to go back on Monday to be signed off work, Hopefully not for too long, I'm still aloud to go out (doctors orders) Go my nieces birthday on Saturday so going out for a meal. 

Anyway I will shut up now and will speak soon,   to all

Take care xxx


----------



## twinter12

Well consultation appointment went well yesterday.  Our 2nd ICSI cycle is now due to start in January on day 2/3 of period.  Instead of long protocol he is putting me on the FLARE protocol which I haven't heard anyone refer to on here before but think people are doing it. 

I will go in for Scan on day 2 and start Burserlin injections on day 2/3 in the morning along with 300iui menopur and 300iui of Gonal F (the maximum dose I can have together) in the evening.  He is then hoping this will help me produce more eggs (only 7 last time).  He wants me to at least get 10 this time as its my last treatment and then hopefully will get more to choose from for ET and have the possibility to Freeze others (if needed).


----------



## littleC

Oh my goodness you guys,

Sounds like things have been hurrendous!
I am so sorry for all the stress you guys are going through.
Honey-bee I am praying for you that those follies grow and that your cycle does not get cancelled, you poor thing must be completely stressed out.
Xemmax- praying for you too, damn those over stimulated ovaries lets hope they settle down and make room for that embie, everything crossed for you.
Wishing- guess you are feeling a little dizzy then, my friend has had that and she spent the best part of a week on her back trying to combat the dizzyness hope you feel better soon.
Twinter- Glad things are back on track for you and well done you for getting back on the horse so to speak this time 

AFM- After 3 tests and still one to do tomorrow i still cant quite believe it, and sorry if its too much info but keep checking for bleeding everytime i go to the WC im paranoid!
Have found the last week tough as trying mot to get too carried away just in case and BF keeps telling me to calm down cos you never know if its going to be ok so early on but my mum and sis in law live 4000miles away so not easy to share feelings and although my best friend is great she has never had children so she cant answer the questions or ease my worries.
I dont think the worry ever stops, each time you get over one hurdle there is another one, if its not getting PG its staying PG!

I hope everyone gets there in the end and I shall be checking to see how things pan out.

Wishing-   for your embies to grow
XemmaX- two weeks to go, try not to go mad and try not to look for those symptoms, i know its easier said than done but the closer test day comes the worse it gets and I caused myself a whole lot of grief at work because I wasnt focused even though i though i was doing ok, now dealing with the stress of unhappy clients slating me! F***ers sorry, but if they even know what id been through (like you guys) over the last few months they might have the slightest shred of humility!!!
Anyway rant over.

Love littlec xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Have just returned from hols, had no net access at all so only seeing all the news now. 

Firstly, a HUGE congrats LittleC, was delighted to see your good news. You and DH must be over the moon. I know exactly what you mean re the worrying, I was the same with the tissue checking each time I went to the loo, still do sometimes! Good luck with the final test tomorrow xxx

Honeybee - I'm so sorry to hear bout the follies but so glad they kept you on tx til tomorrow. I will most deffo include you in my prayers tonight. They say a hot water bottle on your tummy helps them grow, maybe try that tonight. what time is your apt tomorrow? Sending you lots of     

Wishing - I'm so sorry to hear bout the vertigo, it sounds dreadful, you poor thing. Also sorry to hear bout the depression, this whole fertility thing really is tough going. I got very down for a while before tx, had no interest in anything or anyone, its just so awful we've to go through all this. Maybe start with the counselling and see how you get on with that, hopefully it'd be enough and there won't be any need for anti depressants. Sending you  lots of      

Emma - can't believe you had to go through that, so glad they went ahead with everything. Your time off sounds spot on, enough time for those embies to get nice n cozy   Well done on getting so many to blast, great that you've some on ice for a bro or sis x

Sammy- So sorry to hear bout your DH, there's nothing worse (I talk from experience unfortunately!). Like you, I told no one, well 1 friend as I felt I was cracking up. Its a tough time but by the sounds of it you'll pull through, 10 years is a long time. If you ever want to chat bout it feel free to PM me anytime as I know how head wrecking and confusing it is. So looks like you'll be starting treatment in Jan, that's great. Will keep everything crossed for you   Xx

Twinter - that's great that you're starting tx in Jan. Maybe you and Sammy will be cycle buddies. Good to hear they're increasing the dose, here's hoping and praying you get lots of eggs. Hope you're doing ok  Xx

AFm - All fine here. Enjoyed the hols, we just stayed in Ireland but was nice to get the break away as was up to eyes beforehand with the house. Got a call from the hospital yesterday asking me to go in for a blood retest which has worried me slightly. I had my blood taken 3 weeks ago for slapped cheek syndrome (strange name I know). Basically when I told them bout my rash at 7 weeks they said it sounded like those type of symptoms (great!!!). So I'm off to hospital now to make appt as blood test has to be done a month after the first test. Notice how I am calling into the hospital rather than ringing to make appt....my stalking days are back, I'm hoping I can talk to someone face to face to get as much info as poss as girl on phone yesterday was just rude and spoke at 100 miles per hour!

Over n out for now....sending you all tonnes of    

Love,

Em xxx


----------



## xemmax

Morning,
All the best honeybee today al b thinking of u.hope it doesn't get cancelled
Em- bet Ireland was lovely,av always wanted to go.hope results for blood were ok,I hate wen they ring u and don't say on fone and you have to go in,it's more worrying.
Twinter- great that the ball is Rollin and things start in jan.just enjoy Xmas.and let the new yr b a happy new start.
Wishing well-ope ur ok,my dad gets depressin and it's so hard to get bk out that black hole for him. sleeps alot there's different types but sleeping tablets u have to watch you don't get addicted.ur keepin fit which is ment to release happy hormone.so does chocolate tho ha.try and book a break for a few days.take ur mind off the stress abit.r av a nice massage and treat urself.

Well am ok,nurses ring everyday to c if ohs is giving me pain.keep drinking lots of water they say that can help reduce it.I have got rite bk ache.bk at work tomoz,ope am Gunna b ok stood up all day,cutting hair am bent alot then there's blow dryin hair that uses ur stomach muscles and arms.bit worried.also worried with only having 1 embryo bk there's not a good chance.but they wudnt put 2 back.my instincts are saying it's not Gunna b a bfp.and keep thinking would it have been better to cancel the treatment till ohss had settled down.o god u r right little c,twinter and em I have gone over to the crazy side ha.am so board too.been in bed since wed.had showers as nurse sed don't have hot baths.but am missing bath with this bk ache.shud I use a hot water bottle.didn't no so havnt thanks for all hearing me wine,sorry xxxx


----------



## littleC

just a quick one cos I just ready ur post emma, i would say a hot water bootle is defo not a good idea!! Just wanted to say.
xx


----------



## Em05

Emma, I agree with LittleC. They say follies love heat but not embies. I know the hot water bottle would be on ur back but heat does travel - it'll be worth it. I think ur embie has a great chance, it was a top grade and lasted to blast stage which is the best u cud ask for. PMA all the way in the 2ww. Hope the back pain has eased and the boredom - soaps have started so u shud be grand now    

Honeybee - hope today went ok?. Have been thinking of you x


----------



## Wishing1

Hello,

Hope everyone is ok?

Just a quick one, Honeybee how did it go today?        

xxx


----------



## Em05

Hope all ok Honeybee  Xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls
Thanks for your kind thoughts, yesterday didn't go well, 4 follies hadn't grown at all and one was 18 but the other 14 so they cancelled my cycle  
They took my eastrogen and I found out later it was quite high (indicating there is definately at least one egg) so my consultant wanted me to go ahead and try IUI on Monday so I carried on jabbing and just did my trigger shot to make me ovulate.
Monday DH had to do his sample and then they prepare it to get the best and put them straight into my uterus, a very slim chance but better than just abandoning alltogether.  
Will be back later
Love and luck
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Honeybee, Im so sorry,    I really hope that the IUI goes ok. 

So sorry again xxxx


----------



## Em05

Aw Honeybee I'm so so sorry to hear that. I will keep everything crossed and say more prayers that the IUI works    . Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Em05

All the very best for tomorrow Honeybee


----------



## littleC

for you honey bee, i hope you are ok and managing to stay reasonably positive.  xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello, Honeybee, Good luck today will be thinking about you all day xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Thanks you all for thinking of me  
Today was ok apart from an hours wait as they wre running late, which gave me plenty of time to get nervous, I had to pee 4 times!!!
I came home and hve spent the best part of the day with my legs in the air  
Feeling quite hopeful now (if I dare) as although I may not be 'pregnant until proven otherwise' I am on the 2ww!
I'm sure my positivity will change with the weather and really scared of the reality that the odds are against me, I just feel that I'm in a more hopeful position than I have been for the last 5 years.
Sending dust to all and hope you´re all well.
xx


----------



## xemmax

Awe honey bee,ope u r feelin ok,seem like u r in a good frame of mind Witch is a must.so glad it's worked out for u and hope the 2ww flies by and u get that bfp
My healthy eating is slacking.had lasagne and chips and garlic bread today now I feel guilty.while ever am in the 2ww I no there's ope that my wish of getting bfp will happen.some ppl wanna test earlier but I don't want to test at all.only 1 more week til test.I no I shouldmy av symptoms yet but I really am not getting a twinge r anything now,and the fact nurse sed drink lots of water flushes u out and helps prevent ohs as wen ur pregnant.ur ohs can get worse.but am not even getting symptoms from that.I was fine wile I had bk ache ect but I guess it's because closer u get to the test day more nervous u get.ur rite em pma.ope u r all ok x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone is well. Honeybee, I hope you are at home resting?

Emmax im sure the twinges are just normal, i know when im late i dont have pain's and I think about it and then i get stomach pains!

Im still off work, got viral Labyrinthitis, bit rubbish i am feeling a bit better and i want to eat again. 

anyway i also did something today, I called the local adoption centre today. They are sending me out a handout and information pack!

xx


----------



## xemmax

morning how r u ladies
honey bee how u felin have u gone bk to work are avin time off,
em u mucst b showing now bless ya.
little c has it all sunk in yet,
i didnt no you were thinking of adoptioning,i definatley would if ivf doesnt work for me.r u goin down the route of ivf first x
well am tryin to have pma but its so hard two of my friends have confided in me there pregnant,my best mate as been tryin since july this yr ovalated 3 weeks ago and told me shes got to be pregnant cos they had sex loads near that time.i thort she was being abit hasty in sayin that but has tested today and is pos.she rang me to tell me and said ope am not upseting u.now i feel awful as im happy for her but if i get a bfn its gunna be so hard cos thru her preg i will always no my baby wud av been a week younger.i feel the presure now and no that them being preg is goin to b a constant remember as she always wears her heart on her sleeve i talks about evrything to evry1.just dont wanna hear it at min.i get so upset wen i ere ppl sucsess she smokes just come bk from a hol abroad so drank evry nite.i no am acting like i have already got that bfn but u no wen u just no.i did a stupid thing and tested yesturday.i knew it wud say bfn as its too early even if i do get a bfp on tue,but needed to c that neg line to prepare for worse,now i dont no if i have made myself worse.noin i have seen a neg line just makes me wonder should it have had a faint 2nd  line.all i no is apart from a few unhealthy meals i have done all i can do.roll on tues test.mite test mon tho as tue am at work and mon my day off x


----------



## Em05

Hey girls,

Honeybee - Glad to hear you got on ok, will keep everything crossed that you get that bfp that you very much deserve. Are you back at work? Hope the 2ww flies in for you xxx  

Wishing - So sorry to hear you're having such a tough run of it at the mo. good to hear you're feeling bit better though. That's good that you're getting info on adoption but I'm sure you won't need to go down that route as once your health is back to 100% you'll be good to start your tx.  

LittleC - How's you? Still on cloud 9 I'm sure  

Emma - oh the friends that just have to think about sex that become pregnant .... Have had plenty of them! Is so tough. I totally understand your position with your friend at mo, I'd be the exact same. Don't think anything of that test you did as it really is far too early. I did one around the same time and got a neg. I did however test 2 days early (day 14 instead of day 16) and got a pos. I think the clear blue digital are best as the tests with lines just wreck your head. On day 14 when I tested it came up preg 1-2 weeks and when I did the other one on day 16 it came up preg 2-3 weeks. I did the test that the clinic gave me then (it was one with the lines) and the 2nd line bearly came up. Head was melted but was kinda reassured by the digital one as it's just there in black n White. When I rang the clinic and explained they said they must change their tests and confirmed the digital was correct. If you do decide to test on the Sun and it's neg remember it can change to pos by day 16. Just not the other way around (a pos on day 14 and neg on day 16). I hope these last few days fly for you as I know how head melting it is. It really is the worst part as all is left to nature. Try keep as occupied as you can. Sending you lots of      

Love,

Em xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Morning everyone, 

Xemmax,   Don't worry about the test!! Naughty you doing it sooooo early! I know what its like when friends come out and tell you they are expecting your heart sinks but you have to put on that big brave smile! Bit like getting a Christmas present you hate.   I'm sure you will get that pos you deserve. 

Honeybee, where are you lol really hope you are feeling well.  

Little C and Twinter how are you both doing? 

Em05, How are you keeping? What is your due date? and when is the 20wk Scan? are you going to find out what colour your having? 

Me > I know the adoption thing might have shocked you all, we have always talked about adopting. I have been so unwell for the past 2 weeks in and out of sleeping, it has given me time to think about what I want. You just don't realise how much of your brain work takes up even in your own time! 

I know I'm still fairly young at 30, but i have always said I wanted to be a youngish mum! All my younger sisters have children, my youngest sister had her daughter at 16 so I have always really struggled. I think i am beginning to come to terms with what won't happen. I'm struggling with the weight now, its not coming off anymore, and I have a feeling the Specialist will discharge us on the 12 December. I know I am big but to be honest i don't have much fat on me!(HUGE BOOBS!) And the nurse I saw last time couldn't believe my weight and BMI she said I don't look that big, I don't think we will ever get to the IVF or IUI stage, its sad to say but for the first time in years I'm OK with that, I'm not crying when writing this, I feel i finally have acceptance. 

I had a letter from the counsellor yesterday and will be speaking to them on Tuesday. 

Anyway going to watch some lovely day time TV now! 

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Emma, I'm gonna send the pee-stick police round if you don't stop that!   As em said, it's way too early so hang in there and thing positive thoughts  
Wishing, sorry to hear you are feeling so low although I'm not suprised with the lurgy that I can't even pronounce! Definately give the counselling a go. I'm a qualified counsellor so anything you ned to know, just ask! I had to be in therapy during my 4 year training and it was great (could do with it now, if I'm honest!) Don´t worry about taking anti-depressants, theyre alot better these days and they just help balance the chemicals in the brain which sometimes get outta whack for whatever reason. 
I did the same with the adopion agency's although my DH is not so keen as he went through the care system himself, which I origionally thought would make him all for it. To be honest it's always been more my idea to take this journey but now we're in it, he seems to want it more than ever.
Em, How you feeling? I want thorough updates, warts and all! Ás you're the first in line you have the reposibility of informing us   I kept reading over your posts when I had queries. More to the point....are you busting out of your jeans yet?   
Twinter Hi, I hope you're doing OK.
LittleC How many pee sticks, hows things?
Sammy, Not heard from you in a while.
AFM - Well my legs are now back on the ground! Back at work today, more training but sitting down at least! Back to the normal grind tommorow. Im way too impatient for all this waiting lark, still have to practise what I preach!
Love and dust  
xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Ladies 
Laptop all broke for the last couple of days. Arrrghhhhhh

Honeybee i am keeping everything crossed for you and saying loads of prayers. I love your healthy positive attitude and hope I'm as brave as you are when my time comes. Its great to hear your DH is so on board with all this. It tends to become us again the world     

Wishing sorry you are feeling so crap. I have quite a high BMI but i just got away with it at 29. Huge boobs as well I'm afraid but the nurse wouldn't listen when i tried to tell her I'm always the same weight no matter how i look. You need to do whatever you feel is the right path for you but don't give up on anything yet. Adoption is def a viable option for us too. I hope the process in the UK is easier than the process here which takes years and thousands and thousands of euros. Get well soon though xxx  

Emma I'm with honeybee about calling the pee stick police lol (although something tells me she'll have the pee sticks out as well haha). All is not lost on a bfn at this stage. I know its hard to think positively cos you think it makes it harder to handle a negative outcome if you get your hopes up but i for one am not giving up on you getting that lovely bfp. Just look at Em and Littlec.

Speaking of which how are the mothers to be? Keeping well i hope. Honeybee is right you are the first in line here and we want all the gorey details. haha xxx

Hope you are keeping well Twinter. 

AFM i was supposed to be out tonight with DH but aunt flo had other ideas and unleashed the worst menstrual cramps i have had in months two days early so it was the hot water bottle, duvet chocolate and tea for me instead of the lovely bulmers i was expecting. Awwww well at least i won't be hungover in the morning. The clock is ticking and I'm petrified we won't be able to get the money together although i have decided i will beg borrow or steal to make this happen in Jan. 

Loads of babydust and hugs to you all         . 
Keeping you all in my prayers    .
Lots of love
Sammy


----------



## twinter12

I am thanks to everyone who asked.  I am just now waiting for next treatment start hopefully in Dec but it will be close to Xmas and the clinic shuts down so depending on AF may have to wait till January but then we all know about this waiting game


----------



## xemmax

Thanks evey1 I feel so much better getting it off my chest,and ur nice comments.I'm being really daft and am defo Gunna keep my hopes up.I thort last night.I have had ivf free on nhs I've not had to wait long for treatment and I had a good blastocyst.I shud feel lucky that my dreams r on the verge and if it doesn't happen this time I have frozen eggs that is still free on nhs.am goin to a xmas market tonight and Sunday am out with family just need to b busy fri sat.think that will help.2nd of wait is awful but stressing is not going to help.
Twinter that's great treatment starts soon.how long do they say to rest ur body till ur next treatment can start.u have frozen eggs too don't u
I don't want to get done by the pee stick police ha so am not testing till monday.with tue being my test day but am opeing mon will still b same result as it's my day off.it will b 17dpo 12dpt but went to blastocyst stage does that sound ok.em I think ur rite if I get a clear blue digital one.it will b better x
Big hugs to u all and thank u for helpin me get thru this x


----------



## twinter12

Hi xemmax, glad to hear your feeling more positive.  
I didn't get any frozen eggs last treatment so all starting again with a Flare Protocol this time to hopefully get more eggs this time and hopefully will be able to freeze some this cycle (on positive note wont need them though).

Hope everyone else is OK and sending   and


----------



## Wishing1

good evening all,

Hope you are all feeling well   

Honeybee and XemmaX hope you are feeling well xxx

Everyone else, Hiya

Thank you all for your well wishes for the past few day's, Im beginning to feel human again now!! Just a little bit tired and a little Dizzy but getting there.

Will try to post tomorrow Bye xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

How's everyone doing? 

Emma - Hope the nerves are ok + ur managing to keep busy til Mon. All the very best, will keep everything crossed for you x   

Twinter - that's great that you might be starting in Dec and if not January. Is the flare protocol the short one? 

Honeybee - how you doin? Bet ur wishing away this 2ww away! really is the worst part. Good to hear you're back at work and keeping up that PMA that you've always been so great at. So sorry I wasnt on much during your tx but glad my old posts were of help. I'm making sure I'm logging in at mo so please ask any questions or air any concerns. How are you feeling? Hope all good x   

Sammy - how u doin? Hope the cramps have passed by now n ur tucking into a nice cool bulmers tonight  

Wishing - Good to hear your feeling bit better. That's great about the adoption thing if ur feeling that way but I will say .... Never say never re having your own. At 30 ur still very young, sure look at me, big OAP  

LittleC - how's u? Still celebrating  


Well girls, am thinking of you all and sending you a tonne of       

Love,

Em xxx


----------



## Em05

Apologies for the man in jacket symbol....must've pressed by mistake!


----------



## xemmax

Ha em ,men can b tactless sometimes but harmless I think I would b same always worrying.but if u have had scan and blood that's great.
I've been naughty again did another pee stick a 5 day earlier than period one and was bfn.I read on ere that at blastacyst stage I can test after 10days past et.which was today.Gunna do one everyday till tue now.but really do feel I've got that bfn for defo now


----------



## xemmax

Hi all just done another test bfn 11dpt gutted.it's not over till tue tho I guess.but am foolin myself.no it wud show by now as a 5dt.dont no how am Gunna cope.it was a great blastocyst.have felt no twinges tho r anything.
Hope all u guys are good xxx


----------



## Em05

Aw Emma sorry to hear bout today's test but it might be too early yet so don't give up hope yet. I have heard of girls getting neg even the day before the test day so Tues will really be 'D' day. I'll include you in my prayers tonight and also Honeybee. I prayed like mad during my tx and I'm not even that holy, just felt it helped a wee bit.

Hope ur ok and ur heads not too recked. I know how I was 2/3 days before test day, was awful. My mam was offering me anxiety tablets I was that bad!

Look after yourself and I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## honey-bee

Nee-naww Nee-naww, it's the sound of the pee-stick police!
I'm sure I wont be able to resist testing early but as Em says, you won't really know until Tues. Yes, you got a great balst but it still may have taken some time to snuggle in and it's not until it does, that your body starts releasing the pregnancy hormones. So they won't show up on the test. 
Think positive emma, were all   for ya, try not to drive yourself mad and don't be downhearted, theres still hope  
Love and lots of dust

x


----------



## xemmax

Hi all, well another bfn today it's defo over this time for us I have really bad back ache she sed it's prob cos my period is coming and wants to shed lining and my progesterone tablets thicken lining.so there playin against each other so stopped all tablets.
Hope evry1 is ok honeybee all the best for ur bfp xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Sorry not been around for a while but just trying to rest and not spend time staring and a computer when i dont need to as I work on one all day.
I have been reading your posts though and have seen whats been happening....

xemmax-hun im so sorry, you gave yourself a right little roller coaster with all those tests, I am so sorry that is has not worked for you this time, i know how worried i was in the lead up to test day and was too scared to test before and even on the day. Did they say what the next steps would be for you. Sending lots of hugs to you.  
try to keep busy and plan some nice things to look forward to.

I dont have much time so this will only be short but wanted to leave a message for emma.
I am still plodding along but totally petrified of every twinge, cramp, or feeling of normality! Have been feeling nauseous but nothing horrific and have not been sick but would much rather be feeling like that have have some hope that everything is going ok in there. have not really celebrated as far too scared. have got an early scan on fri at 2.30pm  that everything looks normal and my little pip can just hold on til we are in the safe zone after xmas 12weeks on the 2nd jan. The books say the risk of miscarrige reduces to 3%  after 8 weeks and if you see a heart beat at this scan then there is a good chance it will all be ok.
Sorry if I sound really negative about such a great thing, but i am finding it really hard to accept that everything will be alright until i have some confirmation, i will be 7weeks and 4days when we have the scan on fri so hoping to feel more confident after that.

Anyway will post to all soon but for now take care all love and   to the most and  to you emma. xx
Littlec xx


----------



## honey-bee

Emma, I'm so sorry to hear your news   I hope you get lots of support, take care of yourself. x
LittleC, I totally understand but try not to worry yourself    just take it all at your own pace, it is a scary time. Hopefully after Friday you can relax a bit, it's no wonder we feel like this after all we go through to get this far.
AFM, I really don't know how I'm feeling, I'm kinda scared to feel anything really just trying to stay sane until test day. I feel like every time it creeps into my head I try and mke my mind go blank as if it has some sort of bearing on the outcome?  
Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## xemmax

hi evry1 thanks for msgs.yes as i expected bfn today too i started bleeding i have back ache but sed with lining tryin to shed but me still taking the lining thickening tablets there working against each other.i havent cryed like i thort i would weather its delayed reaction r i was prepared with testing so early everyday.i have 3 frozen blastocyst eggs i keep thinkin if the best didnt work how are the rest goin to.i just dont understand it am 27 they said that was a good age,had a good blastocyst thick lining,i did all i could eat right foods ect only thing i could change next time is have the full time off work.any baby talk has been hard to listen to but my follow up appointment is jan 9th to talk about my frozen ones.i hope they put two back
honeybee u seem to be doing really well.the closer it gets it does get more stressful but u sound a strong person.i really ope it works for u. xxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone

Emma im so sorry for you    I hope you have taken a few days off work to recover.

Honeybee, how are u doing? sounds like it's going ok will of course   for you.

Little c - Glad  to hear that everything is going well for you.

Em05 glad you are getting on well.

AFM, Well went back to work today, big mistake, but now cant have anytime off for 3 months, went to my GP who is fuming! if im no better on Thursday I have to go back and she will write a letter to my boss. Was suppossed to have my counseling call today, but they didnt call me back! so when I called they ssaid oh your not on the list for today! 

I also stupidly thought i was doing well about not being able to get pregnant, Everytime im due on I get the dreaded news Im having a baby, well I have had 2 people tell me in the last 2 days, oh I hate it!, So sorry, I dont mean anyone on here, just people who know what im going through. I should be happy for them but i really dont feel it. 

Anyway   to all xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Oh Emma I'm so sorry, I really hoped the early tests were wrong. I hope you're ok. Hopefully they'll have some idea as to why it happened at your apt in Jan + if they need to do things differently with your frozen blasts. Look after yourself, we're all here for you x   

Wishing - Sorry to hear your not feeling great. Sounds like you deffo need more time off, pity you have to wait til Thurs to get letter from doc. Cant believe that bout the counseling call, thats crazy. Did you get to set a new one up? Hope your ok + manage to get more time off. Mind yourself x   

Honeybee - You're doing great, keep up the 'blanking out' as thinking bout it only drives you insane. Still have everything crossed for you x  

LittleC - thats only natural to feel that way, I was the same. Roll on Fri for your mind to be put at ease. x 

Big hugs to you all    

Em xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone,

Hows it going? 

Honeybee when do you test? Really   for you. I have a good feeling for you.

Little C how did the scan go today?  

Emma how are you doing?? hope you are resting.

everyone else hi.

Im feeling a bit better no voice so hubby is loving it!!! lol Looking forward to resting up over the weekend. AF is nearly 1 week late, thats nothing really so shouldnt get my hopes up!

Have a great weekend all. xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Em are you feeling well? I hope so.
Little C hope your scan went ok and that you are able to put your mind at rest (don't listen to unhelpful   !)
Emma, I hope you are getting lost of support, trust me I'm not that strong I just try to be! I hope you're not having too difficult a time at work, it cant be very easy to get away from it in a hairdressers, thinking of you  
Wishing, You poor thing you have been so ill and now losing your voice, you can't even have a good moan   It sounds like you need a good old break!
Hi to everyone else  
AFM   I've got a headache and AF type cramps but trying not to think the worst   I test on day 16 (weds) it's a longer wait with IUI and my god it's hard!
Love and dust to all of you  
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing -I agree with Honeybee, you really do need a good break. Did you manage to get another cert from the doc on Thurs? Hope you did as work sounded like it was doing your nut in. Hope the voice comes back soon as us girls do need a good moan  

Honeybee - So Wed is D day....I'll keep everything crossed for you. Hopefully the headaches and cramps are from implantation. Hope your doing something nice this weekend and your heads not too wrecked.    ^

Emma - Hope you're doing ok? Look after yourself and DH   

Twinter - How you keeping? Hope all good. X

Sammy - How's things? You still set for Feb? X

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Love'

Em xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just a short post to tell you we haven't been lucky, AF arrived today  
I don't really know what to do now, I guess I'll call the clinic first thing Monday.
Love and dust to you all
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Evening all,

Oh Honeybee im so sorry for you,    hope you do nothing this weekend and get spoiled rotton. I was   so hard for you. xxx
I hope the clinic can give some positive newsxxxxx

Em I didnt go back to the doctors, im trying so hard, Just dont want to lose my job I dont need that on top of everything. Im not too bad, voice is pants Morning and Nightime. Apparently it sounds sexy I think it sounds like I want sympathy, did nearly lose it with a older lady at work who  said " hows the cold?" I was fuming I havent had a cold!!! Anyway, how are you doing bet you have a bump now. 

AFM My AF arrived last night about an hour after posting, that will teach me to get my hopes up! I had no signs for the first time, but hey ho. 

Honeybee and Xemmax - Rest up this weekend and if you need to chat we are here for you. 

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Em05

Oh Honeybee I'm so so sorry to hear your news, I really am    Mind yourself today, hopefully the clinic will have a different plan for next time, let's know what they say tomorrow. Take care and you know we're all here for you x   

Wishing - Good to hear you're feeling bit better. Hopefully the voice will come back soon, people making comments can be so annoying. Good on you for sticking out the job, only few more weeks til you'll have a break for the Xmas. Sorry to hear AF arrived, rest up today and get lots of tlc x  ^

Emma - hope you're doing ok  

Big hugs and lots of luck to all,

Love,

Em xxx


----------



## xemmax

So sorry honeybee i really do no how u feel.i no its hard but try not to to loose hope and remember that this failed cycle is not ur fault keep  ursrlf busy xmas shopping and ur follow up apointment eill be sooner thsn u think liads of love n hugs emma x


----------



## Wishing1

Evening everyone.

Honeybee, I really hope you are ok? Did you phone the clinic yesterday? whats the next step? sendimg you hugs   

Emma hope you are ok too xxx

Not much to report my end, on antibiotics now at last!! got my next appointment on Monday, but keep forgetting to take my Metformin - think its due to my illness! 

Anyway, love to all xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Sorry its taken me a while to post its been manic.

Honey-bee i am so sorry, i was really hoping that it would work despite the problems you have had.   I know you are probably not up for christmas now but do try to use it as an escape and then think about next steps when you feel a bit more refreshed sending you big  .

Wishing- i dont think it is just you that has forgotten to take the metformin I was doing that all the time! I have not taken it for ages after it gave me the runs so bad and no one has mentioned it since!??

emma- how are you doing? what are the next steps for you?

AFM-We had the scan on fri which all went well, they confirmed i was 7weeks and 5 days and we even managed to see the heart beat which was agreat relief and even came away with a photo of our little 12.7mm blob!
But the manic weekend was due to the unfotunate but long anticipated death of BFs Nan which Iended up witnessing first hand as me and BFs cousin were the only ones who could get there in time as BF was in London. So it was all a bit strange and an emotional rollercoaster!
So for now at least things are a little calmer, we have been realeased into the big wide world of the NHS and hope to be able to book our 3month scan in the first week of the new year.

I hope everyone is alright and the next few weeks can start to be happier ones, love and dust to all and thanks for your continued support this process would have been hell without you all!

xx Littlec xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Evening Ladies,
Honeybee I'm so so sorry to hear your news     . I had you in my prayers . How did you get on with the clinic? I'm sure you just need a break now over Christmas but i hope you can keep going with this process. I can't imagine how disappointed you are. We are all here for you. 

Emma hope you are doing OK and that you are managing to keep positive. Its **** when things don't work out. Sending you lots of hugs and keeping you in my prayers. xxx

Littlec congrats on the scan   . So happy for you both. You and Em are keeping me going and giving me hope for Jan. xxx

Em glad you are doing so well. Hope you are getting plenty of rest. It'll be a great Christmas for you. 

P.s have you and littlec told your families yet? I know its one thing i really look forward to. Being able to tell the in laws especially. My house id full of grandchildren but they only have the one and he's all grown up now. 

Wishing you really are having a tough time of it. Poor thing. You don't need to be stressing out about losing your job on top of everything else. Hope you feel better soon.   . Good luck on Monday and good luck trying to remember the metformin haha. I know I'm crap when i have to take reg meds. I'm bad enough with my multi vit nevermind something that makes me feel like crap. Its hard not to get your hopes up though. I wouldn't tell DH but nearly every month i have myself convinced that every little twinge or bout of indigestion means I'm pregnant. I suppose we can't help it but i can't help but feel silly considering how slim our chances are. xx

Twinter hope you are well? 

AFM won't know till Jan if we will be able to get the money together so kind of in limbo At the moment but still trying to stay positive. Gonna live it up over Christmas (don't be jealous littlec and em)as hopefully next Christmas we won't be able to haha. 

A very happy Christmas to you all and of course lots and lots of hugs and babydust       
Sammy


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie. Today was my OTD and the clinic still wanted me to test and confirm the results...cruel! I stared at the pee stick so hard that my eyes went crossed and for a brief moment I saw two lines, oh the insanity of it all! I thought I would be really upset but I was prepared, I think it was a little easier than not knowing and then getting a negative result.
I have my follow up on the 19th and Im hoping they will come up with a new plan, different drugs, short protocol etc. I'm also hoping it will instill DH with a little faith as at the moment he's having a, we won't be going through that again phase!
Hope you're all doing ok
Lotsa dust
xx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Awww honeybee you're an absolute trooper. That dh of yours will get right behind you don't worry. So admire your strength. You won't feel the 19th coming around. We really could be cycle buddies now. xxx
Loads of hugs and babydust
Sammy


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Honeybee - Hope you're doing ok? Roll on the 19th for you. DH will come around, don't worry, it's just all so fresh at mo. The clinic will monitor you more closely next time and will know the exact meds to put you on now that they know what the story is. Sending you lots of    

Emma - How's u? Hope you keeping ok x    

Wishing - Hope the antib's are kicking in and your starting to feel more yourself now x  

Sammy - aw I hope you will be good to start in new year. How much is it in Dub again? ICSI was £5k in the clinic in Belfast, IVF was bout £4,600. would it be worth your while travelling up?

LittleC - Delighted to hear alls good and you saw the wee heartbeat, hope your minds at ease now and you've started to enjoy the pregnancy. So you've been released into the world of NHS!!! Feels mad doesn't it. Sorry to hear bout BF's nan, hope he's ok. X  

Well girls hope you're all doing something nice this weekend, Xmas shopping no doubt! Love and hugs to you all.

Em x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey em,
Its costing us 6000euro in total. All the hidden costs hike up the price but hey you can't put a price on a family. At least thats what I'm trying to tell myself haha. Prob would have been worth the travel up but have already invested nearly a thousand already. Fingers crossed. Am doing a nine week novena to st Martha at the moment. Its a special prayer every Tues for nine weeks and at the end of it your supposed to get what you've asked for. I have one more week so we'll see haha. I'm not really religious and have only really taken up praying since we started this journey. Now i find myself saying a decade of the rosary every night. I always include you guys in my intentions. Anything is worth a shot haha. 

Hope you are all well ladies and enjoying your weekend. 
Hugs and babydust
Sammy


----------



## Wishing1

Good afternoon everyone. 

I am hoping everyone is well. 

Honeybee, I'm sure other half is just really overwhelmed, us girls read soooo much about it all, boys just let us get on with it but don't do as much research, I'm sure once you have your appointment on the 19th he will be able to ask any questions or get any concerns off of this chest.  Hugs to you   - oh and i cant believe the clinic making you test on due date thats evil.

Little c - so sorry about your other half's nan.    Ohhh I bet you were soooo pleased to see the SACN and heartbeat. bless you such an exciting time, make sure you enjoy Christmas as next year it will be full on!!

Sammy hope you are OK, hope you are getting in the mood for Christmas

Em, how are you feeling now, I'm trying to figure out how far along you are now! so exciting I bet you cant wait for Christmas sales to buy all the little baby clothes!!! I love looking at baby clothes, my friend is due Jan so will buying the gifts then!! 

AFM - Well I'm suffering with an evil hangover this morning/afternoon, i know i shouldn't but i haven't had a good drink and night out for 7 years, and to be honest I feel so much better for it!!! Got my OH appointment at work this week about the depression, they are talking about fixing my shifts for a while to help me, really worried about seeing the OH doctor but it will be better for me in the long run.

We have our next appointment tomorrow dreading it i haven't stopped eating today hangover anything goes eating!! On a plus side I'm feeling festive at long last i have struggled this year, and i love Christmas. 

Going to go cook a roast now, so take care all. 

Love me xxxxxxxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Honeybee + Emma - Hope you're both doing ok   

Sammy - 6k isn't too bad considering it's with a really good clinic, very little difference to Belfast really when you consider the exchange rate. If I go again it'll be there or Sims that I'll attend as moving to Dub in new year. That's gas you say you got bit more religious through all this, I was the exact same and still am. I found it helped a wee bit. So have you kick started off the party season with a few bulmers yet?  

Wishing - Delighted to hear you went on the lash, good on you. Keep it up over the Xmas, will do you the world of good. Great to hear your shifts might be moved around to make things bit easier for you. How was today's apt? Hope it went ok. I'm 19 weeks now, hard to believe it. Feeling grand, wee bit tired in evenings but sure nowt new there! 

Well hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to Xmas.

Lots of love,

Em x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Everyone, 

Hi Em hope you are well, 19 Weeks, cant believe how quickly its going. Wont be long and he/she will be here.  

Hi Everyone else toooo, 

I had my appointment today and saw a really lovely doctor, I want to see her again, she was positive and friendly, not going back for 5 months but I did say to her that I haven't been able to exercise for ages due to being poorly and she totally understood so thats really good news. They say i can stay on the Metformin and I'm setting myself a personal target of 2 stones before May! I can do it. 

Anyway, My delightful hubby has now given me his manflu, but I'm not going to let it beat me, tomorrow I'm going to start the Zumba on the wii again!.

Everyone take care


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Wishing, I'm glad you finally got to se someone nice! Sorry to hear you've caught his man-flu, he definately has to look after you now!
Hi everyone else.
I'm waiting for the time to pass until my next appt (deja vu!) but to be honest I've lost my positive mojo, I'm not necessarily on a downer just trying to insulate myself from getting hurt I think? 
Had a day off yesterday and we went to Harrods and to see the lights, feeling pretty festive, it helps give my head a break to stop thinking about IVF 24/7 although it would be a wonderful time with a little one.....one day... 
I'm not too good at praying so if you guys ever get the chance to include me, I'd be hugely grateful, but no hail mary's it would take way to long!!!  
I'll try and post more often, been a bit slack lately,
Love and luck to all and lotsa  
x


----------



## Wishing1

Second time lucky at posting this my   internet connection!

Honeybee, I   for you all the time at the moment, you have been very quiet which is not like you  

I know it is hard to keep positive, but  have a feeling it is going to work out for you, and my god you deserve it. 

I will keep you in my thoughts and send lots of   for you.

What time is your appointment on the 19th? 

If you ever need to chat mail me, I'm always on here at least 7 times a night looking for updates! Errrm no life here!! lol

Its good that you took a day off to do nothing it's always really good to do that and I'm sure one day you will be going to visit Santa with a wee one, or you could just go, I keep telling other half I'm going to go on m own soon!

Take care  xxx


----------



## xemmax

Hi all,how u all doing,nearly Xmas still haven't finished shoppin arggh
Been keepin myself busy.me and my best friend had a heart to heart.she's been avoiding me as she rang me a few days before my test to say she was pregnant.2-3 week pregnant so wud av been sumalur stage to me.all friends go out Xmas eve and she asked me if she cud still come as she didn't want to rub my nose in talking about her preg.I wish she wud just b normal stead of making it an issue.as it's making it worse.am sure I will b upset her talkin bout it but am happy for her.my time will come.Just can't wait till jan 9th follow up about my frozen eggs.
Honeybee not long till ur appointment now.r u excited r more nervous.I think second time round for us will work better as they will no what to do different.
Wishing-glad u like the nurse,it defo helps and good that u have a goal to loose weight.am glad u have gone out n had a few drinks.let ur hair down
Em bet u r really showing now,just think next Xmas u will av a little one : )
Little c glad scans av gone well,bet it was really emotional
Sammy nit long for u either.ope u n dh r all ok now x


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Hey Ladies,
Honeybee i pray for you every night as well as the rest of the ladies so don't worry we have you covered haha. Hope you are doing OK. I'm sorry you are finding it hard to be positive at the moment but it is completely understandable. I hope you can put it all to the back of my mind and have a lovely Christmas. Let 2012 be a completely fresh start for you and I'll be praying for you that you will get what your heart most desires. xxx

Emma you are so strong but i know how you feel about your friend making an issue out of it. I find it really insulting when people avoid talking about babies around me and get worried about telling me they are pregnant. A friend of mine recently got pregnant but she had spent the previous six months trying and every month was so emotional she wasn't pregnant and asking me if something could be wrong and saying she knew how i felt now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG i wanted to slap her and tell her that 4years and actual issues does not compare to six months with obviously no issues. So unfortunately people just can't get it right no matter what they do but you just have to tolerate it and come here to rant to us cos we really do understand. Roll on the new year cos we could actually be cycle buddies. woo hoo. 

Em there certainly isn't much of a difference financially. The HARI ans SIMS are two great clinics and i was down to both when making it my decision but it was the reputation of Dr Mocanu that made my decision for me. He is absolutely wonderful. Who knows we may even run in  to each other. Hopefully we'll both be on number two xxx

Wishing sounds like your focus is back, fair play with all the sickness you've had its great to see you still motivated. You put me to shame. I am being so lazy and hoping to god they don't recalculate my BMI in Jan or it may not go ahead. Ill have to start doing something. What are the chances you can continue to see the same doctor again. It makes the world of difference doesn't it? Hope the manflu didn't squash you and you managed to fight it off. xxx

Littlec hope you are still enjoying the calm. How many times a day do you look at your scan photo. I'd be carrying it everywhere with me haha. Hope you are keeping well and enjoying these exciting times. 

Twinter hope you are well. And of course Roonie you are still in my thoughts and prayers. xxx

AFM some exciting news. I have been doing this novena that a friend of mine gave me. Its a prayer you say to St Martha every Tues night for nine Tuesdays, you light a candle and say this prayer and make your intention known. So last Tues was the ninth Tues and out of nowhere on Monday evening it all came together and we were able to get the money together against all odds. Woo Hoo. So it looks like Jan is a go after all. I hadn't realised how much i felt like this was never going to possible. Its like the best relief ever. If anyone wants the prayer let me know and I'll email it to you. I don't know if it was the novena or if we would have caught a break anyway but either way its worth it. 

Love and Babydust
Sammy


----------



## xemmax

so happy for u sammy,it really will be just round the corner for u.i cant start while feb as i need 3 month rest.does that mean i shud stop tryin now naturally.cos sum small good news,i dont ovalate as cyst were in way n thyroid issues.but ivf injections ect seem to av sorted my cycle out. i came on obviously after failed cycle then i had period type pains yesturday did a ovalating test and it was faint two lines but today strong two lines so am ovalating.ha i no i sound so happy but i havent ovalated in a yr with not havin periods for a yr so was always hard to try for baby when u dont no ovalating date,my dp sperm count is 22 million now and averange range is 20 million to 40 million.so opefully even if 2nd ivf doesnt work if i can keep ovalating at right time hopefully will happen naturally.maybe... dp at pub tho grrr and prob the ovalating stick was out of date ha.cos i never ovalate on time.xxxxx


----------



## Sammyhopeful

Emma i don't really know but if i was you i would go for it. Can't see why not. Oh could you imagine if it happened naturally for you guys. That would be amazing. 

Go for it hahaha


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Honeybee - sorry to hear bout the pma. Hopefully Xmas will be a good distraction and you'll be able to switch off from all things IVF. As Sammy said, let the new year be a fresh start. The clinic will know exactly what changes to make from last time. You are very much in my prayers and you'll remain there til you get that BFP that you will get from your next go. Big hugs to you  

Wishing - great to hear your doc apt went well and that the doc was so nice. Hopefully you'll get her from now on. Hope the manflu has cleared up and your feeling better.  

Sammy - aw so delighted for you that you're all set to go in Jan  That novena sounds great. I'm convinced it was prayers to my dear Dad along with the help of St. Joseph that made it happen for me. Would be great if we were both attending Sims/HARI at same time for a wee brother or sister. I'd love to put faces to names with everyone on here. You girls know things that none of my friends n family know, it's mad. 

Emma - would be fantastic if it happened naturally for you, no better time like the Xmas period to start Can understand the whole friend thing being annoying, people really are better not to make a fuss as only makes a big deal of it. Hopefully she won't go on bout it too much when you're out for your Xmas drinks. 9th Jan will be here before you know it - hey, you may not even need the apt   

LittleC - How's all with you? hope all good and your enjoying x

Hi to the rest of the girls, hope you're all doing well x

Love n hugs to you all,

Em xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Good morning everyone. 

Hope everyone is well x

Emma, thats very positive about the ovulation, would be great if nature would take it's course!   best get  !!

Sammy, that sound's great that you have the funds in place  

Honeybee, hope you are OK, and really hope your appointment goes OK tomorrow, let us know  

EM - hope you are OK and bump is getting nice and big!

I'm so sorry I haven't been on here much, not much to report this end, still got this blooming cold! everytime you think oh its gone, you start sneezing again! lol oh well Nearly Christmas, Not sure when i will get on here again before Christmas, with 13 nieces and nephew's my dad's to sort and cooking for 14 next week so going to be doing lots of prep this week, if i don't make it on, everyone have a wonderful Christmas, and bring on 2012. 

Of course i will be checking everyday for updates just in-case!!

xxx    

I know what I want for Christmas, and know i wont be getting it! but 2012 must hold the answer's, well thats my idea! xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Hope evryone is well and getting festive.
I'm in the spirit of things nowm so much so that I've forgotten all the things that I wanted to ask at my follow up tomm  
Wishing, I hope next year is the year for those of us still trying and a busy year for those who aren't!!! We have to wait anyway as its not santa   that brings the babies, it's the stork!   
I can't believe you're cooking for 14    Theres only 4 in our family (including me and DH!) oh a few extended that I don't really know! I'm hoping to add to the numbers, it's just getting started is the hard part!
I hope you're feeling better for christmas,
I'll post more when I've been to the clinic, now got to rack my brain for the questions!
Love, luck and dust to all
x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wishing- Good woman cooking for 14 - I'd be a complete stress ball. My limit is 4 people and at that I struggle sometimes   Hope the old is clearing up and will be gone for Xmas - get plenty of hot whiskers into ya! x

Honeybee - Great to hear you're into the spirit of things. If you haven't been already, all the best with your apt today, I hope they'll have some answers and have a plan set for you for the new year. Lets know how you get on x

Hi to all other ladies, hope you're keeping well.

Love,

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
We had our follow up today and I'm left a bit gob-smacked to be honest. Our consultant said that if we tried again and changed drugs or protocol we could expect the same outcome. The plus side was (if you can call it that) in my circumstance (crap ovaries) he would consider going to egg collection if there was only a follie or two (before said min of 3) as it looks like thats the most I could ever hope for. It's just the cost for such a slim chance oh, and the emotional strain too.
The other option he suggested was using a donor egg, costs more and there is a 16 month waiting list but may have better odds.
Third option is adoption.
All food for thought but I didn't think we'd have to consider this all so soon.  
The time factor thing is what i'm most sad about, I think we need to see the counselllor (and take a bit of my own medicine!). 
Sorry for the lack of personals
Dust to all
xx


----------



## Em05

Honeybee - Hope you're feeling ok today. Its alot to take in and alot to think about. Did he say they'd monitor you more closely next time if you did try with your own eggs? Also, is there a discount that they do for a subsequent cycle? I know it sounds a slim chance but as we've said before it does only take one-I'm proof of that. I think counselling is deffo a good idea, it's a lot to deal with and to consider. Are you happy enough with that clinic or would you consider a clinic that specialises in women with low AMH? Might be worth seeing their opinion on sticking with the same meds? I know of a clinic in Scotland, I know it's mles away from you but I'm sure there's plenty around the UK. They may even be willing to chat over the phone, worth a try maybe?

Big hugs to you and you're still in my prayers x


----------



## xemmax

Honey bee so sorry follow up was upsetting for u,I felt they tell u the bad issues and neg precedure of it all so u r aware of implications.you did stimulate and you do have eggs so there is a chance.i thort they wud stimulate u on higher drugs.alot to take in bless ya.I think councilin would help.I'm thinking about going.I can't sleep from thinking about everything.nxt time rnd for me is going to b harder emotionally than the first.just keep thinking like me. it's going to happen cos we r not giving up no matter what road we end up having to take.xxx big hugs xxx


----------



## Wishing1

evening everyone, just wanted to get on and wish everyone a Merry christmas. 

Take care and don't over do it!!

xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Christmas  
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening everyone

Just wanted to pop in and say hi,  

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, Take care and I promise I will be on more after new year xx


----------



## Wishing1

Happy new year to all  

Here's wishing and hoping that all your dreams and desires come true this year.

Hope everyone is well


xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls, Happy New Year.
I hope everyone has had a lovely Christamas and heres hoping 2012 is good to us.
I'e got the counsellor tommorow to discuss, egg donation and adoption and to try and get our heads around all this.
It's not just about finances now, it's the time factor too and the realisation that we can't try all the options cause of time and money!
I'lllet you know how we get on. I'm really hoping that we can come out of there tommorow with some kind of plan, but that may be expecting too much too soon!
Love and luck
x


----------



## xemmax

hi all hope u had a lovely xmas and happy new year to u all.
i got spoilt rotten and it realy took my mind off the failed ivf.going on monday for folow up to talk about frozen eggs,im goin to write all questions down that i want to ask other wise i will go in and be a frozen mess.
honey bee i think u will feel loads better once u av the councilin,its always good to get things off ur chest and an outsider profession xxxx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Happy New Year to you all. Hope you had a lovely Xmas. Have everything crossed that 2012 will be the year for you all.   

Hope your appt goes well today Honeybee x  

Glad to hear you were spoilt rotten over the Xmas Emma, you deserved it. Hopefully you'll have a plan of action after your appt on Mon x

Love to you all,

Em x


----------



## Wishing1

Emma great to hear you got spoilt, and really good luck for Monday, it's always good to write down everything you need to ask I always forget too!!

Em glad to see you back, hope you had a good time x

Honeybee, really hope your appointment went well today   must be good to get it off your chest, i expect you will sleep well tonight.   if you want to talk just mail box me, that goes for all of you.

little update, I'm a wee bit "late" at the moment, I'm having a tooth sorted next week under sedation so wanted to make double sure what was going on so did a test today   I wasn't as upset as i thought i would be, but I had weird taste in my mouth, been a bit dizzy, oh well never mind. back on my diet and lost 5lb this week at my lowest so thats great!!

Did anyone see that "truth about adoption" that was on just before Christmas? I managed to watch it last night, made me even more determined to adopt even if we are lucky .

Good luck everyone


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Wishing, I have taped that programme and still have to watch it, I was concerned it would scare us but it sounds quite inspiring.
Emma, I hope you've got your questions ready!
Our appt was ok, although still not come to a descision, well not a joint one anyway! I think I know what I want to do? 
If we want to go on the donor list we have to have an implications session with the counsellor and then one with a nurse, I really wish we didn't have to make these decisions at all. Still, not giving up yet!
xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Wishing - sorry to hear bout the bfn, hope ur ok.  As for the 5lbs loss....well done, that's fantastic esp with it being Jan, everyone normally piles on 5lbs or more!  I didn't see the adoption programme but watched an Irish one just before Xmas, such lovely stories and very encouraging. A friend of mine is just recently back from the states with a new born, she is over the moon with her. She is hoping to go back to the same agency for number two next year.

Honeybee - I'm so sorry you're faced with these decisions. Is trying again with your own eggs a deffo no go? Sending you lots of    

Hope all other ladies are keeping well x


----------



## littleC

Hi Guys,

Happy New Year to you all.

Sorry for my absence it has been a busy few weeks and have also been away.

It seems that everyone has been having a bit of a tough time so I am sorry for doing a disappearing act.

Glad prays and other methods of finding good fortune have been working and for others sheer determination will get you through. This burden was placed upon us women because we are strong so stick with it!!

I look forward to hearing the progress of everyone in the new year and may be introducing a friend to the group who is starting next week.

As for me, I am now 14 weeks and have had a second scan, it was totally amazing and somuch of a relief. We went away with a photo of a baby with head, chin, nose, arms, legs etc and yet it is still hard to connect the photo with what is growing inside. For BF however this was his turning point and he is so excited and is feeling like it is really happening. I will say that it is so hard to stop worrying without being able to feel anything yet but feel so grateful to have got this far.

I wish everyone all the best for the new year and pray for you all that good news comes your way soon.
Sending love and dust to you all.

Lots of love
littlec xxxx


----------



## xemmax

hi evryone
little c 14 weeks congrats.i guess the worry never ends till ur baby is in ur arms and they r ere safe and well.but at least scan makes it more real and stops u worrying.bet it was amazing.
honey bee,its awful to have to make such big decisions that you never thort u would have to make.dont give up.ur dh,family ,friends and us are ere for u.hope councilin goes ok too
em how far r u now,u will be due another scan wont u soon are you going to find out if its a boy r girl.
wishing well - ive also done so many preg test ive got use to the neg result.but still is disheartening.well done on losing wieght.how did u manage that rnd xmas and new yr mrs.well done.i watched the programme about adoption,ive seen two.one showing how many children there is that need adopting and one showing how many couples are trying to adopt but its too stricter regulations.it made me consider adoption,but i think they wud laugh at me as im 27 but look 18 ha.and we are not married even tho we have been together 9 year,longer than some married couples have been together.i just think theres factors that they might say no to us.
my apointment is tomorrow,but i feel so stressed,wich i no is not goin to help for next times ivf.maybe once i have spoke to doctors and nurses tomorrow.it might make me more positive xxx


----------



## Wishing1

hi everyone,

Little C, sounds like you are blooming, enjoy every minute. hope you had a nice time and enjoyed yourself over Christmas. 

Xemmax, really hope everything goes well tomorrow, hope you have all your questions at the ready.

Em thanks for the    im ok really although AF still hasn't come! I'm now 2 weeks late" hope you are ok

Honeybee im still   for you, hope your ok xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi all just got bk from 1st follow up apointment about my frozen blastocyst.they say am really lucky ti have 3 good blasticyst.the one they put bk was the furthest along so looked the best runer but obviius nit good enough.but they sed theres no reasin why others wont work.they had no reason why the embrio didnt work last time.usually to do with the egg not been strong enough.this time arund i take my preveera to start my period again tgen tablets to freeze menstrual cycke abd tabkets to thicken linning all way through cycle so no injections yeah start end of feb that way it will havd been 3 month break and they will have my thyroid result.lookin forward to it but i still keep thinking if best one didnt this one wont xxx


----------



## Wishing1

good evening everyone, just a quick check in to see how everyone is. On my mob so please excuse spellings and spacing. Thought i would let u know that 2 weeks late i had convince myself the test was wrong , well AF came good and proper today. Anyway, take care xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello, Is there anybody out there!! 

Really hope everyone is well.

Honeybee, how's it going, any updates on appointment's or anything??

Em and Little c how are the bumps growing?

xemmax how are go feeling at the moment, 

All OK this end little breakdown at work yesterday 7th person announcing there happy news, love it when you hear the words, yeah we weren't even trying. 

Also me and other half were thinking of booking a holiday, but i was worried in-case it did happen this year! And he said well we would lose the money rather than go as we want a baby more than a holiday, it is the first time that I have thought he wants this as much as me. 

Anyway hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls!
Sorry I've not been in touch lately.
Wishing just wanted to send you a   you're really going through the mill lately. If you ever want a chat pm me x
Just a quick update, seem to be in a rush alot lately!
We've just had our donor egg impications counselling and nurse appointment. We have decided (I think!) that w want to try whatever gives us the best opportunity with as little stress as possible (I hope!) taking into consideration that time is of the essence, (not just my ovaries that are geting old and wrinkly He-he!) but also the cost is increasing.
So we are going for IVF using donor eggs, now got to decide where.....
This is my excuses, Ive been busy researching etc. So much to consider. So many pro's and con's involved we were looking at Spain- no waiting list, bonus! But the hassle and time off work is a little complicted. Then theres London, a couple of clinics have 6-12months wait or less. My clinic I've been using is nearly a 2 year wait now and that's just too long which is a shame as they've ben lovely.
So the searh goes on.. have to pay to even go on the waiting list so it's not that straightforward!

I hope you all are doing ok, especially littleC and Em
Keep in touch, t's been quiet on here lately  
Love and luck
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Honeybee,

Wow sounds like you have been going through much more than me!  

I think you should go for Spain, at the end of the day, work are going to have to be flexible once you have a baby bout time they started getting used to it! whatever you decide to do I really hope it pays off for you, you deserve it.

As you can tell I'm at a stage at the moment where I don't care about much! Got my first counselling session next week and not sure how I'm feeling about it, I know I need it as i am crying daily at the moment, but our friend has gone into labour today so that might have something to do with it! 

We also booked a holiday to Gran canaria, so looking forward to the 28th July! 

Thanks for the offer Honeybee, I maywell be bending you ears over the next few weeks!

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## xemmax

hi everyone sorry i havent been around either,i wanted abit of a break from talkin ivf.seen as it seems to b ruling my life the last yr.
sorry wishing well more ppl r announcing being pregnant and it makes ur heart sink doesnt it sometimes as well as being happy for them of course but like my friend who as just got pregnant yes another one.she came off pill tryin for a baby and 1 month later got pregnant then on xmas work both girls who r pregnant were sat next to talkin to each other bout there pregnancy.i just keep thinking our time will come.dont be impatient.
honeybee bet the councillin helped and left alot more decisions to make.lots use donor eggs and if it is ur best chance do it.u too r like me and think times against ya.it would be ok if we cud enjoy ourselves abit while our appointments are comming up but the constant no drinking healthy eating no holidays abroad cos skint doesnt help.im at sheffield and there great and i didnt have to wait.they r brilliant.dont no if it because mine is nhs funded.but u could find out.

i dont no about u honeybee but after failed cycle my body is a mess.i get rashes on chest.ive put loads of wieght on.xmas hasnt helped to ha.am still so bloated my belly is huge.i look pregnant. i have put alot of wieght on in the last 10 month i was too thin but ivf clinic told me to put on wieght or they wouldnt do it.but  i have put 19llb on in 10 month.my bellies huge.i think its this underactive tyroid,is anyone with thyroid problem always hungry.i have loads of spots on my face.maybe stress.and i hate to say it but can be really snappy.i thru the romote at my fella other day cos there was a ivf programe on and he didnt want to watch it.ive had a constant light  period.
i had my throid blood test and all came bk ok.so all set to go again. they rang me thur and are sending me my tablets.so soon as i get them i can start the course of tablets to make me  have a proper period.cant believe how fast its come around.this cycle is alot easier,but i want it sooo much more this time.as more times it doesnt work the more times i think it never will.fingers crost 2nd time will work.
talk to u all soon,thinking of u all.xxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi all, 

Hope you are all OK, I'm really sorry but I'm just going to rabbit on about me tonight, I have had such a shocking day I just have had no-one to talk to. 

Another person at work is up the duff, thats 8! but that is not what has pushed me  over the edge.

Our friends that announced they were expecting last May/June finally had there baby today. And  I feel terrible, as I am really happy for them but I can't stop my feelings of dispair. I just keep crying. 

I will give you some background - they were together when at school split up, he went and had 2 children and she had 1 but they then got back together, She has medcal problems and were told they probably would not be able to have kids together - they have been married for 8 years now, and her specialist said if they want to try last year was the time. She had the coil removed and 1st time they had sex she conceived.

Eveytime We have seen them it has been baby baby baby, and each time we have left there house i have been close to tear's, i know they didn't mean to upset me. But when they had to go to an early scan they were saying it was horrid having to sit in the waiting room, when people were being told they had miscarried, and this was the first and last time i ever said anything, i said bit like us when we have to sit in a room of pregnant women when we are waiting to see why we can't have a baby.

Anyway, I am really pleased for them, I know I don't sound it but i really am distraught. when hubby emailed me i was happy then tears just started rolling down my face, i left the office and was OK, then i got another email saying how he had spoken to his mate and blah blah i burst into tears and have been crying since, a woman at work wasn't very nice, she thinks i should just accept it. 

I just have no-one to talk to, I tried to talk to hubby tonight, and i actually said perhaps we should split and he find someone who can give him a child as i can't. I'm so sorry but i don't know what to do, thankfully otherhalf has a cold so we can't go see them yet but i bet next weekend we will have to.

I cant get over how excited i was yesterday for them and today i can't contain my own pain.

Do i sound really awful? I just don't know who to talk to I'm sorry to go on, and hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## xemmax

Awe wishing well,u r still young at 30.I no it's not the age we planned but it will happen.think of it like this.web there kids r growin up they will wish they were still babies like our kids.and when there goin bk to work from maternity.we will be leaving work.ha.its madning how some can get pregnant soo easy.they take it for granted and don't no ow lucky they r to first concieve and second to carry a baby full term.ppl stil smoke drugs drink and it soo anoys me.I cried to a friend ow u felt about friends being insensitive.and instead of me confronting them my friend spoke to ppl.my friends r great about it.positive understanding.I've stopped giving myself a deadline.as u no it will happen 1 way r another.we r in a win win at the end of all this weather it ends up bein ivf,natural,adoption.I no we arnt goin to give up.try not to torture urself.big hug xxx


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

Soory for the lack of posts not really much of an excuse excepted doing a 1.5hr commute to and from work now and just dont have the energy to sit and do more typing when i get home.

Everyone seems really down at the mo, I have a friend who had just started IVF, just started stimming after down reg and is feeling v sorry for herself. Not sure her DH has really got to grips with what is really happening so trying to check on her each day, i know what she is going through too well!

Im sure positive news is on the horizon so praying for everyone each day.

I am 17weeks now and have a bit of a bump going on, still cant believe its happening and remin myself everyday how lucky i am.
I am working with a girl who is 40 and fell pg by accident, she is so blazay about it and likes to tell everyine what is what all the time it drives me mad. She hardly ever talks about it in a affectionate or emotional way (although i know she is really happy about it) it just makes it hard for me to openly enjoy every day and outwardly show excitement or amazement of daily changes feeling towards it etc.

Im not moaning but when you wake up everyday and think what a miracle it is you want to shout about it. Surely thats fair enough

Anyway, I am wishing everyone the best of luck for new cycles, new approaches, weight loss and growing bumps (Em05) 
love and dust to all stay positive. 

Lots of love

littlec

xxxx


----------



## xemmax

hi all 27 weeks little c summer baby.r u wantung ti ni what sex it is.
my presctiotion came in post yesturday.si as soon as i get to pharmacy to pick up tablets thats wen i will b starting my second round : ) provera will b the first one i take ti start my period then this time ni ijections judt scans and uterus thickening tablets.its not sunk in yet that im avin it done again.im not excited r worried its like i no first one didnt work so why would this one.picking tablets up monday si thats when am taking first tablet eeeek xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone  

Thought I had best sign on and update my profile, it was my Birthday on Monday  

Anyway I really hope everyone is well.

Xemmax When are you starting your next round? looks exciting

Little C good to see you and bet you are so excited whens your next scan?

Honeybee, hello.

everyone else really hope you are well too.

Just had my 2nd counselling session today and I am feeling better, I have eaten so much food this week I'm not looking at the scales until next Friday! Been feeling a bit odd and really sick in the morning so decided on my birthday to do a test, well I'm not sure if anyone else has had this or what it means, but in the box screen which indicates pregnant or not i had a line but going the other way, this happened twice, does anyone know what this means?

Anyway love to all.

xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the lack of posts lately. Have been busy getting house organised for the move in April so have been living between the two places since Xmas. Slowly getting there!

Sorry to hear things haven't been great with everyone. As LittleC said, will pray there lots of positive news coming everyone's way soon  

Wishing - happy belated birthday! Hope you managed to have a lovely day and got spoilt rotten.  Good to hear you're feeling bit better and the counselling is going well. I understand how hard it is to be in work with pregnancy announcements being made left right and centre, nothing worse. Also it was only natural to feel that way about your friend having her baby. It's just unwanted feelings that are out of our control. Just try remember that your special day will come, just keep believing.   

Emma - how are you getting on? That's great you've started your 2nd round. Hope you're finding the drugs ok + all is going well. Will keep everything crossed for you.   

Honeybee - how are things? Any update on which clinic you've decided on? Can't believe you've to pay to get on waiting list, very annoying.  Hope you're keeping well  

LittleC - Delighted to hear alls good with you. Can't believe you're 17 weeks already. Like you, I am so thankful each day of my little miracle, can't blame you feeling that way towards the girl in work. I was watching one born every minute last week and there was a couple on having their 5th child. The usual, was an accident and basically they went in as if it was the worst thing in the world. They had hoped it'd be a boy to balance out their family and when they heard it was a girl they were all disappointed. It showed the mother ringing her kids to tell them what she had and she actually said to her little boy "are you disappointed it's a girl, so are we". If I'd have been near that fecken hospital I would've gone in and given her a piece of my mind. some people just don't know how lucky they are. Just hope that poor child never gets to see that programme, imagine seeing your parents react like that to your birth! 

Well girls, I hope you're all having nice weekends.  I promise to post more often....

Lots of love, hugs, luck + positivity...

Em x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Just wanted to say..Happy Belated Birthday Wishing!!!     Hope you had a lovely day!
xx


----------



## Wishing1

hi Everyone, Thanks for the b'day messages!

How is everyone?


Honeybee have you made any decisions yet?

Just a quick one it is the day of love!


take care speak soon

xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Ladies,
Happy Valentines!....Those that need to      ...get busy


----------



## Wishing1

Honeybee soooooooooooooooo funny, been there done that!!!   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Eveyone,

Think I'm the only one who check's this every day now  

I just hope everyone is as well as they can be in their journey.

I will keep stalking this link and can't wait to find out when the babies are born!

Honeybee really hope you are well, have you decided what your route is going to be?

xemmax where are you on treatment now?

Nothing to report here, counselling is going quite well, just read someone on the board about 'baby envy' tried to get hubby to read it but he's more interested in the stupid film thats on. Tried to explain thats how I feel but I get the feeling hes not bothered anymore.

Take care everyone


----------



## honey-bee

I'm still checking too!
Haven't got mauch to say at the moment though. I'm going to a London clinic for a donor seminar, they're not my No1 choice but still worth checking out. Then in a few weeks were going for a free visit at CRM London, they seem to have the shortest waiting list but hopefully we can get a feel for the place before we make any commitments or part with any cash   Apparently we will have a chance to speak with a nurse and then get a tour of the place, I'm really hoping it will 'feel right' as it looks great on paper.
Wishing, glad the counselling is working out  
Love and luck to you all wherever you are?!!
x


----------



## xemmax

hi all.am so bad at writing on ere.sorry
evrything seems to be goin slow for evry1 at minute but seems like plenty of things going off at home to take focus off ivf.
hope evryone is good.ive had gastris flu for a week.not stopped being sick.lost 8 llb in a week just gettin bk on food now.its horrible.
am feelin bit gutted at minute.was meant to start provera to start my period 2 weeks ago.then soon as the tablets made me have a period,start uterus thickening tablets.i shud be havin scans by now if it had gone to plan.but i have been spotting for a month and  then wen i did have a proper bleed i rang clinic because thort this would mean i dont need to take provera but clinic said with me being so irregular,they wernt sure it wud be a propa period so cant start treatment till i have no bleed for 3week then i can take provera to set my period on.am devastated because 2 yrs ago i was bleeding evryday for 8month.what if this is same.ive been really dehydrated with being sick so its a good thing i havnt started treatment with bein ill.but now not only is my body not behavin right but my health is not at its fitest.two more friends r pregnat now too.evrything is getting on top of me.sorry to talk about my self alot.but no one really to talk to with most of mates pregnant.x
happy birthday wishing well for other day ope evry1 had a good valentines day and had lovely pancakes yesturday.goin to a comedy club sat night.not drinking again.but am looking forward to it.need a laugh.
good look on the move em x
honey bee glad u have found a clinic.ball is rolling for u now.xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi Girls!
Hope you are all well if a little quiet?
emma, sorry to hear your bodies not playing ball, it can be sooo frustrating. I was like clockwork until I stated IVF and then my body was playing along when I needed it to either! Keep your chin up, it will be your turn eventually  
I went to an info evening at a Harley street clinic (London) Wow, fab place and nice people and the prices weren't much different but their waiting lists are quite long and I felt like they take complete control of choosing your donor, not great for me..I'm a complete cotrol freak!   Still it was in a lovely part of town and at least I can compare it to the other clinic we are visiting next week. This is the one that I really want to be impresed by as they have the shortest waiting list!
My mum came with me and we had a right laugh, it was such a psh place with a fancy coffee machine which my mum couldn't work and ended up sraying tea leaves all over the cream carpet   She the proceeded to try and read my tea leaves infront of a waiting room full of people??!! I think she was excited by the whole thing, quite nice to share it with her instead of worrying about DH!
I hope I can keep seeing the positives in all this!
Hope you all are well, I want to hear from y'all especially you lot with fat bellies!!!
Love and dust
xx


----------



## xemmax

hi all,evry1 is so quiet.but i dont like other forum chats there too busy i cant keep up.
how is evry1 doing,
honey bee ope the other clinic is impressive too,how long is waiting list.
wishing well hows evrything going with u
and em n little c bet ur bumps r showing big now.exciting times for ya both
i feel much better after my post last,i actually stopped bleeding for 2 week so clinic said take provera tablets for 1 week then it will take another week for tablets to start ur period.but finished the course of tablets thur and started menstral cycle saturday so im now on tablets 3 times a day to thicken lining and another hormone tablet 3 times a dat,thryoid 2 tablets n vitamin,ha.im taking about 9 tablets a day.in 12 days i have a scan to see if lining is thick enough wen it is they will thaw my frozen eggs.am still not sure if they thaw all three r 1 by one.just ope one survives the thawing out. xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello everyone,

So sorry for the lack of post's recently.  

Honeybee, only 2 day's until your visit, I bet you are really excited, will be good to find out timescale and cost's. 

XemmaX thats good news that your back on it! Fingers crossed and   for you. 

Everyone else hope you are well  

The reason I haven't been on for a while is yet again I have been really ill. I had to work through the whole thing to as I had 2 weeks off in November with that virus thing and we are only allowed 7 days off in a 12 year rolling period, and would have had disciplinary thrown at me if i had of been off!!

I had a temp of 104 and could hardly function, I didn't eat for a few days but didn't lose any weight  I went to my GP and he thought I had Glandular fever! as I said I was really poorly!!!

Anyway I lost 7lb last week, put a bit on at the weekend but I went for a spa day with friends so its expected!!!

I will be coming on here every day and posting and really annoying everyone, but I have to say the whole site has been quite i went in the chat room and i was the only one on there for about 40 Min's!!

Eveyone take care


----------



## Wishing1

Hey honeybee, how did it go today?

hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## xemmax

hi all,whats evry1 been up to.been great weather it really makes ya in a happy mood,what stage is evry1 at now
so much as happened since last time i was on ere
i have been taking my hormone tablets hrt 3 times a day i had my scan today to c how my linning is.its 8.5 mm which is good apparantley
they are thawing 1 of 3 embryos on wed morning 21st march then et that afternoon if all thaws out good eeeek.i keep getting excited but i no this time rnd isnt as good chance as last time and with last time not working i think i should really stop geting hopes up x


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Emma, keep positive! The statitics say that theres less chance of keeting pg with a frostie BUT people do all the time, so why not you?!
Positive mental attitude all the way!!!
Sending all lotsa dust xxx
PS will be booking an appoitment at the London clinic soon, have to have a consulatation and scan, then go on the donor egg waiting list. They won't do bloods until they have found me a donor, I'm getting excited all over again. Won't be starting until at least Aug/Sep so saving like mad in the mean time!
x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Everyone,

Emma sounds like everything is going well, i will send positive thoughts to you  

Honeybee that sounds really positive, xx

Just a quick one, we are in the middle of moving!!!! 2 bed house all happened really quickly!

em05 you must be due soon!!

I promise i will be on soon xxxx


----------



## xemmax

hi all.ope u r are well.
what a rollercoaster of emotions today i have had.crying happy worried u name it ive felt it
today was et and they had to thaw one of three embryos they thawed the best looking,rang me and it didnt suvive so they said out of the two left one is borderline and one is simalar to the first one they thawed.i was devasted.they said they was goin to thaw both and if they both survived put both bk.but another call 30 mins later sayin the borderline one had failed also.it was 1 hr before et appointment and they had thawed the last one but hadnt expanded like they wanted it to.and to set off anyway as i needed to set off an hr before to get to appointment.so sat in the waitin room i felf sick thinkin they wasnt goin to do it.then thankfully nurses came down and said it had thawed good.
more straight forward this time as wasnt bloated from ec and with it been second time new what to expect.i still am not opefull but am glad i had one put bk as its a better chance than nothing.got a week off work wen i go bk seen as im stood up all day goin to take it easy.3rd april i av to do pregnancy test,this time i am not testing early.
good look for appointment honey bee
how r all the babybumps comming along,
love to ere from ya all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Emma, what an emotional day for you  

I will keep everything crossed for you.  

really hope you get what you deserve, i think not testing early is the way to go, i guess it must be hard but keep going and be strong xx

take care


----------



## honey-bee

Emma, you must be exhausted, what an emotional day!
Glad you got some time off this time around.
Sending you lots of dust and to everyone else too
xx


----------



## Wishing1

emma how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is well? xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi wishing well.I had 6 days off work.today is 9dpt 5 day blastocyst I have bad back ache todayso feel it asnt worked.as last time I had bk ache and clinic sed it's ur af tryin to shed lining but ur medication is working against it to thicken lining.am gutted.I have done all I can and havnr been stressed only worked 2 days.if my best isn't good enough I really don't no what else I can do.was just the one blastocyst n av no more frozen ones gutted but not over till otd tue
Hope evry1 else is okx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Emma

Well I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

 xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi early pee stick police shud b called I am 10dpt on 5 day blastocyst thort I wud do a test.and to my surprise it was bfp did two that was bfp also yeah.not sunk in as it's early so thinkin it mite b too early n detectin medication.didn't think fet cycle wud work.gunnna keep testin evryday now.please keep bfp hope u all av a good wknd x


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Emma thats fantastic news I will keep praying for you xxxx     xxxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Emma, I called them!
Still, its sounding pretty good so far! Keeping everything crossed for you  
Sending lots of baby dust your way
PS Hi to everyone else!
xx


----------



## xemmax

Officially test day today took 5 tests ha.not sunk in yet.worried still.scan on 23rd april 6 week scan to c if there is heartbeat blood tests done for thyoid iron n hcg levels.I am prayin this works out.might cut a day at work with me hairdressing n stood up.it's two floors too.staffroom n mixing colours is upstairs so be getting abit of excercise but hope it isn't too much 
How is evry1 doin.and what stage.X


----------



## Wishing1

Emma - Fantastic news and I love the fact you posted at 5am!!!

            

I am soooo pleased for you, Im just awaiting my next appointment which is on 14 May but not counting my chickens, thinking about giving up to be honest.

Anyway, congratulations again, remember to keep us posted. 

xxxx

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks wishing,been another busy day stood up all day so defo cuttin hrs x
Don't ever give up.fingers crossed for may.it does become a chore n I thort it wud never happen.it still mitenot but we can't give up x


----------



## honey-bee

Emma
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
     
I had to come on and check..... 
Sooo pleased for you, now take it easy!
xx


----------



## xemmax

hi thanks honeybee and wishing,
this 1st trimester is honestly worse than 2ww.u are constantly thinkin the worse and still syptom spotting.i tested yesturday with one of the clear blue tests that show how far gone u r.it said 3 + weeks so was happy it was developing.then today had brown spotting and wen i wiped.so worried i took time off work and have been in bed all day.ppl keep sayin dont worry its common and can be implantion bleeding but surely that abit late for that.sooo worried with it being bank holiday no doctors are open. going to have a blood test thur on day off see if beta is higher 

whats evry1 doing for easter.i dont think al be having an easter egg.its got caffine in it and i wanna try and eat heallthy.i really thort after bfp i would be sooo happy.sorry if that sound ungratefull.a am happy its worked but in my heart i no its prob not going to work out.we have the worse luck.none of my friends have ever miscaried evrything as always gone smooth even tho they were smoking and drinking still as they didnt no they were pregnant.i have done evrything right.i dont no whats worse bfn r bfp then miscarrying. prayin evrything is ok


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Emma

How you doing now? hope your ok?

Hi everyone else, are you all ok? Em and Little C you must be due now? Hope you are ok?

xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi am an emotional wreck ha.its worse than the 2ww waiting for first scan.had spotting so very worid got early scan tomorrow cos of bleeding c


----------



## Wishing1

Oh Emma,

I really hope everything is ok, Have you done another test or you just waiting for tomorrow?

I will be thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Wishing1

Emma, I am hoping for you don't like not hearing


----------



## honey-bee

I'm praying for you too Emma, it seems the worrying never stops but hope all is ok x


----------



## Wishing1

Good evening everyone  

Well im really hoping everyone is ok as it has been really quiet on here, hope we haven't given up? 

Emma I really hope you are ok, xxx  

Honeybee how are you doing where are you now? apart from at home!

Em05 hello and Little C you must be due very very soon so exciting don't forget to update us when you have had the bambinos

Im going to an open evening at the Beneneden Hospital in East Sussex next week can't hurt to get some new answers. 

Anyway love to all and please keep in touch xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xemmax

hi sorry haven't been on the computer as been making me feel dizzy and sick.had the worst week .   
Tue .3rd April got my bfp then on the Fri 6th April started spotting brown worried so went to hospital they said it can be implantation bleeding hcg levels ok not much else they cud do as its too early to see a heartbeat.said if it got any worse come bk
.i booked in for scan.she said we wouldnt see much prob just sac.but was surprised to c a sak and yolk inside.   the start of the embryo growing yeah.but then said there was blood around the out side of sac i asked what this was and she honestly replied,it could mean a early miscarriage.i was devastated.went home that night still with bk ache noing something wasn't right.woke up at 2 am to go to toilet went all dizzy and then passed bright red blood and blood clots i felt faint there had been that much.i was sure i had miscarried.
went to a n e and he seed i think u have guessed u have miscarriages.but said he wasn't a gyno doc so i was wheeled off by a porter to gyno ward.
he did blood test hcg was still rising he did a pelvic exam which showed my womb was still closed.which is a sign of pregnancy still. if u wasnt its open.then did vaginal u/s to see if it had come away but the sac and yolk was still there  the blood around the sac had disappeared tho so they cant be sure but think it could be a hamaharage not a miscarriage.and he also said miscarriages u normally bleed all day r for a week.mine was just at 2.30 am then had stopped.he sent me home sayin that it could be a threatened misscarriage.i could av started miscaryin but then body naturaly protects pregnancy so closed my womb up leavin a unsuvived embryo in there  r cud be a healthy pregnancy but had this hemahrage.they wont no till am 5week 6 week when the heart should starts to beat.am 5 week on fri.so my u/s scan is then.but may be too early to detect.am goin out of my mind.
wishing its always good to no more.are you still going for ivf r adoption
honey bee hope u have had a nice break of eating what u want avin abit of alco all before the next ivf.its nice to have that break book a holiday.x
i wwill let u no how i get on fri,i mite be abit upset r be inconclusive.but if there is no heartbeat to detected i ope it has at least grown the size it should be.cos then theres still hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx take care girlys


----------



## littleC

Hi All,

littlec here, I have been reading over the last few weeks, but could see that things were in mid flow and didnt want to comment on things.
So Emma, I have read your up and downs and feel for you so much, I really do hope that despite what has happened recently your body can hold onto your little embie and help it to become strong, I have everything crossed for you and will check in to see how things have gone.

I hope everyone else is bearing up ok and things are moving in the right direction.

I am 28 weeks this weekend I went to see the midwife this week and she has said I am measuring bigger by two weeks. She said it was ok but wanted get the growth scan done so that the size of the baby and the amount of fluid can be measured. As I have a thyroid condition they want to check i dont have gestational diabetes and whether if there is a growth concern (ie the baby is bigger than it should be) and if it is linked to the thyroid etc. 
Funny because I had really felt like there has been a growth spurt over easter and was very uncomfortable now i can see why as my uterous has has 5 weeks growth in 3 weeks as when I was last measured it was spot on yet 3 weeks later it had grown by 5weeks not 3.

I tell you as much as I am pleased I have a bump and have not put on loads of weight elsewhere like i thought I would this whole thing is so bloody stressful an just when you think you have got over the final hurdle to a normal pregnancy there is something round the corner!

Have tests on monday, and a scan so will no more then, dont think it is anything serious just really dont need a massive baby as im only 5ft 3 and there is nowhere for this bub to fit amyway! and the knock on effect it can have for work and when I have to finish is a nightmare! It never ends!

Anyway, thats me, I had nothing to report before but didnt want to but in when we were waiting for emmas news, but now things have change slightly.

Ill keep checking in and emma I really hope you are ok.

Take care all love and dust and postive safe thoughts, for treatment, embies and babies to all.
Love 
liitlec
xx


----------



## xemmax

Great  here from u little c
Great news for us I'm 7 weeks pregnant and they found heartbeat and fetal pole so happy still worry now tho ha.starting to sink in now.my fella is so xcited.am still bit more reserved till I get to 12 weeks x hope evry1 as a lovley wknd x


----------



## honey-bee

Emma Im so happy for you  
LittleC great to hear from you too
x


----------



## Wishing1

Little C, hello, hope everything goes well with the tests

Emma that great news!!   

Honeybee, Hope you are well

Sorry for lack of contact moving next weekend - 28th so everything thing is a mess and i dont cope well with mess!!

Speak soon xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Wishing,
Good luck with the move and   for new house, new baby     xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Honeybee, Thank you for the message, fingers crossed it will go fine, and im also hoping new house new start. xxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello everyone.

I visited a private clinic tonight, Was really reassuring and such a small clinic. You would have the same doctor and nurse all the time.

So if we decide to do it, thats where we will go, Best start saving!!!

xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello ..... any one there!!

Really hope everyone is OK, Been a long time since we have had any contact. 

I had an appointment today, It went really well they finally believe I should be getting pregnant, apparently my body is ready?!

I was very honest with him, told him everything I have been through this year, and he was great, he is so positive. 

I have got to have a blood test on day 28 as i have a 35 day cycle then again next month and got to go back on the 13 August. 

I am going to do everything in my power to lose 2 stone before then, bearing in mind I'm going on Holiday for a week at the beginning of August!! 

Anyway hope everyones pregnancy is progressing well and to those who are still waiting I hope it's going OK 

Hope to hear from you soon, I also want to know when these baby's arrive!!! 

Really want to hear from you!!! 


xx xx


----------



## Wishing1

Also, when I was at the hospital today waiting for my appointment, my Sister in law - that I like, Text to say that she is expecting number 3.  

I am happy for them, they have had 2 miscarraiges but also have 2 kiddies! 

Everytime I go to the hospital or my period comes Someone tells me they are expecting.


----------



## honey-bee

Wishing,
So glad that the hospital was pleased with you and glad they are taking you seriously and testing.
Sorry to hear that you had news at a bad time but it will be your turn one day soon and the experts seem to agree too!

It has gone quiet on here, I hope no news is good news!
Love to you all and good news wishing, sending you  
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Honeybee,

Thanks for the message, Im hoping that my new conception pills (boots) and metformin might do me some good!!

Just need to get hubby to be up for it!!! sorry for TMI!!

I went out with Nieces and nephews today they were so naughty, just lost my temper which makes me shout then feel guilty, they were nothing short of a nightmare, which makes me feel like i shouldn't be a mother!!

Anyway, Im going to rest now as knackered!!

xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello everyone, 

Hope everyone is well, I'm good thanks, Just thought I would say Hi   So I am testing for ovulation each day so I know exactly when to get my bloods taken!

Hope you are all well speak to you soon 

xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi everyone glad appointment was positive wishing well.n u r takin pee stick ivalation tests.my friend tried 2 yrs then got pregnacare for him and her n first month using it it worked.vitamins do help n goin on hol will too.destress ya
Ow have u been honeybee the weather really makes a difference to ya mood doesn't it.
Well my 12 week scan is this fri.can't wait.nervous but at least u saw a heartbeat at 7 n half weeks so was a positive.had mornin sickness from 9 week well more like all day sickness.but gone now.been worried cos cum down with cold n sore throat n been coughing rite bad n being sik am not eating much.so just hope embie is all ok.I look more bloated so that shud b a Gud sign.fingers crossed.and remember if it can happen n work for me it certainly can for u.xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Emma,

Glad to hear everything is going well, Did you have the scan? What they have to say all good I hope.


Im good thanks keep getting a headache, think it's too warm at night I just can't sleep!!

Anyway, Over and out from me!

xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi weather been great,had 12 week scan healthy heartbeat n size so happy but scan pic baby had tongue sticking out.so worried it may av downs now.I'm waiting on blood tests to test this which is optional.hope ur ok n get wearin a hat n glasses in sun x


----------



## honey-bee

Wow Emma, 12 week scan already although I'm sure that it's not gone so fast for you! Glad it's healthy, I'm sure all is fine, maybe just didn't want photo taken!!
Love to you all
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello everyone, 

How is everyone? 

Em05 have you had bambino yet? You must be due very soon.

Emma, when do you get your results back?   for you.

Honeybee how are things?

Not much to report here, been camping with nieces and nephews all weekend got home today and I am knackered!!! I have lost 7lbs in 3 weeks which is good. I had my blood test done last week was a right pain the Nurse at my GP's couldn't get my blood so had to leave work early and go to the hospital so now I owe work time back!! 

Anyway my next appointment is on the 13th August 2012. 

Luck and Dust xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

So sorry for lack of contact. Has been a very busy few months. Unfortunatly this is just a quick one to let you know I had a little boy 2 weeks ago, we're over the moon with him. All going great so far, plenty of sleepless nights as you can see from the time of this post! 

A big congrats to you Emma, was delighted to read your news. All the very best with the pregnancy x

Wishing, thats fantastic about the weight loss, well done. Best of luck with the appt in August, will keep evetything crossed for you x

Honeybee, how are you getting on? Hope alls going good x

Hi to all the other ladies.

Will try get on again soon,

Lotes of love + luck xx


----------



## Wishing1

Em05 - Congratulations's, thats great news a little boy!!!  

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,
Just a fleeting visit for now, just wanted to say lots of love Em to both of you, a little boy! Such great news (I nearly cried!)
It doesn't seem possible that we were all posting at the beginning of our journeys and here you are with a little one!
Spreading the baby dust to us all!  
Hope you get some rest, enjoy motherhood, you deserve it!  
xx


----------



## Wishing1

girls girls girls I'm sooooooooo excited I had to come and jump on here to tell you straight away!!

I have been testing for ovulation for a week, all the calculators said it would be today but i didn't believe them, anyway I got a smiley face so I am ovulating. Sorry I know it seems a bit stupid to get excited about but this is what they have been saying my body isn't doing and it is!!!!

My specialist wants me to have a blood test last and this month but they are not open today   so i am going to go in to work late tomorrow and have it done first thing hopefully it will still show!!! 

I don't care if work mind I got to have it done, also my manager is not in oops I just don't care!!!

Hope everyone is well    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,

Wishing just wanted to say great news!!! If you are struggling to get a blood test done then heck with your local walk-in centre as they usually do them early mornings (before work) thats where I had to get all mine done as I could never get the appointments on the appropriate days. It's worth a try as there will probably be lot more blood tests ahead, especially as you're ovulating!  
xx
PS 1month,1week and 1day since I've been on the waiting list


----------



## Wishing1

xemmax, have you had your results yet? Hope all is OK.

Honeybee, hope your having a good weekend 

....... Hi to everyone else 

I keep having weird dreams that I'm pregnant which is so stupid! Ever since I got the  on the ovulation test!

I have to confess that I nearly bought a test today as AF is due in a few days and I haven't had my normal week of stomach cramps, but don't want to count my chickens!! Will keep you all informed, however I'm trying not to get my hopes up!!

Going away in a few weeks Gran canaria for a week I can't wait!! I have been trying all my clothes on today and getting everything washed!! With this great British summer we are having I need to dry all my washing inside!

anyway love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Wishing1

evening all ......... af arrived today!


----------



## xemmax

Hi honey bee wishing well.
Great news bout ems little boy.dreams really do come true.
Sorry that af came but the fact u ovalate and no when is great.I cud never do that as didn't ovalate.keep on using them ovulation sticks also u prob r taking them but pregnacare for conception his and hers is really good as felas sperm count went to 5 million to 22 million in a month I think it was to do with stopping drinking and those tablets.
Honey bee how r u.

I'm 18 weeks on fri.still not sunk in ha.heard heart beat web I went to c midwife.was like a washing machine. av our 20 week scan nxt fri.think we are goin to find out sex seen as all the white baby clothes r boring.had down syndrome results bk I have 1 in 7500 chance of my baby being downs so letter said very low risk.anything above 200 is good aparantly.al let u no nxt week how scan went.
Sorry I don't post much.I found this site so good n u all lovely but it does remind me of alot of bad times too and sometimes its nice to forget all the struggle I had.
Have a great hol wishing well xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone, 

Emma that has gone soooo quick, Congrat's can't wait to see what your having.


Well Holiday might be off, hubby is poorly poorly, suspected appendicitis. Been sent home and it's now a waiting game! Got to go back in a week, So we will see if we are going or not then. xx


----------



## honey-bee

Hi all,

Sorry for the quick post,

Emma, great news so glad the results came back good please keep us posted!

Wishing, oh no you poor thing (oh and poor hubby too!) I'm sure you're really looking forward to this hol especially as its been a tough year but fingers crossed he'll feel better soon, maybe its just man flu of the tummy variety   

Take care
xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone, how are we all?

Emmax have you had the scan yet? what colour are you having?

Honeybee, how are you? Have you had any call's yet from the clinic, very exciting stuff. 

Hello to everyone else. 

My ovulation date was Tuesday   no happy face, have carried on testing as only got a few test's left, and today I got a   face I got a   face, so that is 3 months in a row. ..... BFN still.

Its been a bit of a fortnight, first Hubby in hospital, no confirmed he has a rumbling appendix, but not remove, antibiotics and blood test's. We should be ok to go away! fingers crossed..... then this week sister in hospital appendix out! I have been up there most nights as im the only sister with no kids and live quite close, and today my other sister had her birthday party, spit roast, bbq and bouncy castle. Was a really good day. quite tired. 

Any way we are off next week, and then have an appointment on the 13th August to see what the specialist is going to do!!

Take care and wishes xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xemmax

Hi wishing well good luck for apointment hope sister n hubby r ok
BBQ sounded a good laugh
I'm nearly 24 weeks now.we have decided to keep sex as a suprise.can't wait.baby kickin now which is good to feel as the worry never ends.scan ok part from I have placenta previa.meanin my placenta bedded in at bottom instead of top so baby can't get out as it's blocking the exit.so planned c section for me.pelvic rest as u can bleed.11 weeks of work left.yippee
Hope u have all been enjoying the good weather take cRe and baby dust to u all.never give up x


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Emma

Great to hear from you, it's going so quick, I can't believe you didn't find out, I think I would have to!!

I can't imagine how slow the first 12 weeks go, did it drag for you? 

My sister in law has a low placenta and has got to have a c-section in December. 

Thanks for the luck with the appointment we are now off the books, they can't do anything else at present, they have confirmed that I am ovulating so fingers crossed it happens naturally!

Im off work sick at the moment and so is other half, he is quite poorly, looking forward to October when we next have some time off. 

Everyone else hope you are well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey-bee

I've been on the waiting list now for 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are well xemma, when is bambino due I bet you are so excited!!

Honeybee, I really hope you are not working too hard   you need to start getting ready for your phone call and dropping everything to go go go!

So just a quick update from me ................ I'm only BLOOMING 12wk's Pregnant tomorrow!!! (well from date of last period - 11 weeks from early scan after bleeding, abdominal pain, infection and thrush) sorry for TMI. 

It was a total shock, I had my sister and hubby in and out of hospital and i  ovulated on the 21st July, so apparently that was the day, I am still in shock and don't want to believe it until the 12wk scan, we saw the heart beat a while ago, and i have done about 20 test's to try and keep believing it. I couldn't keep it a secret any longer! I have been so ill off work for 6 weeks, But I can't wait until the 27th Sep which is this coming Thursday for our official scan!!!!!! 

Anyway I'm going to sign off now as I'm very sleepy, Please everyone keep     for me for Thursday to pray everything is OK. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## honey-bee

Wishing   I knew you wouldn´t last!!!  

Yippie    soooo excited for you both  tell hubby   too.
I think you could tell from your last post though  

I could hear from the clinic in the next couple of weeks  

   Hello to all you lot lurking in the background, hope youre all ok 
xx


----------



## littleC

Hi Ladies,

Im so sorry that it has been so long, it has been a rollercoaster over the last few months.
I just wanted to let you know about the safe arrival of our little Fynley who was born on the 25th July. It was a long labour and had a few complications after being 11days late. Naturally the stress and the trouble get our little one here continued until he took his first breath!  But he is here safe and sound and getting bigger every day now 9weeks!

I am so glad you are all hanging in there, your times will come and our little Fynn shows that miracles can happen! I look at him every day and never forget how lucky we are to have our miracle baby.
Wishing love and luck to you all.

lots of love 
littlec

xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Little C

^congratS^ So glad your little boy has arrived, So happy for you.  
I can't believe it, Honeybee your next I really do have everything crossed for you. You really deserve it.

Honeybee thanks for your Congrat's I just want Thursday to be here so we can check everything is ok. I have lost 8lb since getting pregnant! I can't go in the kitchen, raw meat section at the supermarket or even on-line!!! lol

Anyway im going to go and watch some telly!!

xxxx


----------



## littleC

Oh my goodness! Wishing I'm so sorry! I don't know how I missed that! Congratulations! So happy for you, hope all is ok, it's a nerve racking time and believe me it doesnt stop once they arrive! Another miracle! Well done you. Xx


----------



## Wishing1

Thanks Little C, I still can't believe it.

I have been scared and worried all day today, 1 sleep until we have the scan. Im praying it is all right, but keep having horrid feelings feeling sick worried and nearly crying, then over joyed and excited about seeing blob.

God I hope I manage to sleep tonight. Then hopefully it is all ok, and we can both start getting excited. 

Hubby doesn't seem very excited at the moment and im really hoping he pick's up a bit after the scan xxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone, 

All done im 12 weeks tomorrow, she pressed so hard on my stomach and I have had a little blood this afternoon   Im just waiting for midwife to call me back, Im sure it's fine but just when I started to relax this!! Baby was so cute waving his/her left hand!!!


Hugs to all  xxx


----------



## honey-bee

Wishing, So, the little one was waving at ya! I hope you've spoken to the midwife and are more relaxed now. Keep me posted!

LittleC Congrats on little Fynn (lovely name!) so happy for you and yours.

Maybe this is the thread of miracles  
Love to all xx


----------



## xemmax

Hi,very late post as i am up with sickness again argh
Wishing well am sooooo happy for u.a natural pregnancy too.glad scan went well.bet u can't stop lookin at it.hope bleeding settles.I had that.it could b bedding in old blood r placenta bedding in more.r like me a little cyst that hymaridged .it's more common than u think.the worry never stops.
Little c congrats Finley is lovely name.bet he's changed so much.truly is a miracle.I think all the time I owe so much to ivf n the clever of science.
Am 30 weeks so 10 week to go but I av a scan in 2 weeks to c if I still av placenta previa if I do placenta is blocking exit c section 37 weeks.saw midwife babies turned already head down.still asnt sunk in yet.
Xxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi Emma  great to see you 
  
Thanks for the congrat's!! I called the midwife and she said that it might be from when she pushed hard on my stomach it was such a little bit I feel silly for worrying, but it was bright red blood. 

She has told me to rest up, so last night on the sofa all night, and she told me to take today off work, so thats what I have done. 

Can't believe you only have 10 weeks to go, it's so exciting, I was so pleased to see everything was OK, still feeling icky and not sleeping! was up for 3 hours last night!! it's crazy.

Honeybee I just can't believe it, I really know you shouldn't wish the time away but I really want it to be April now so I know it's alright!!!

I was so relaxed once i had the scan then seeing the smallest amount of blood I wish i hadn't looked it really was SO small. 

Anyway going to go to my dad's as Hubby is out with the lads tonight!!! and don't really want to be at home alone all day then evening too.

Anyway going to watch some rubbish on the telly now!!!

xx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Everyone  

How are we all doing? 

Emma hope you are not working too hard.

Honeybee Everyday I wish for your phone call.   Hurry up!


Everyone else    

I'm doing well, still feeling really poorly sick at least once a day, and I hate being at work! only 98 working days until I go on Maternity leave! Get 28 days in January and still have 13 days for this year!! Making the most of it! 

Got Midwife on Thursday we will hear the heartbeat for the first time, bit nervous what if it isn't really there! Stupid me but can't help worrying   Got my letter through yesterday about the Downs test which freaked me out a bit as they said I wouldn't hear before 3 weeks unless there was a problem so when I saw the hospital letter my heart sank but ..................... 1 in 32,000 chance so all good  

I'm trying really hard to get in the 'strictly' mood again this year as when it's over I will be 23 weeks!

I have a questions, when should I start buying stuff? I know big stuff not until last Min although I have already found the pram I would love and my Dad is going to buy it for me, (dad wont allow a pram in the house until the baby is born he is very superstitious!), and Terry's Mum is buying the cot we are very lucky. But Nappies and wipes, I think we are going to hold off buying clothes until after the next scan but there is sooo much cute stuff out there, plus Christmas sales so I'm desperately trying hard!! 

anyway as always wish and prays for you all      xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Wow so much good news  

Wishing - A HUGE congrats to you.  I nearly cried when I read your post. I'm so delighted for you, its very much deserved. How fantastic that it was a natural one too.  Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is lovely, enjoy it and every minute of the pregnancy, its such a special time.  As regards buying stuff, I held off til I was about 7 months and even then I only ordered the pram. I bought the necessities for the first few weeks and that was it but I was very nervous and couldn't believe it was actually happening until he arrived.  Everyone thought I was nuts leaving everything til the last few weeks but was the only way I wanted to do it (weirdo that I am).  Suppose if you see good bargains, grab them as wipes, nappies etc can be expensive most of the time.  Congrats again missus, am so so chuffed for you x 

Emma - 30 weeks.....how quickly the time has flown in for you.  Can't believe the big day is so soon, you must be so excited.  Don't worry bout the placenta previa, I had that too. Seemingly very common with IVF pregnancies.  I went 14 days over (42 weeks) and when they brought me in to induce me they only discovered it then!!  Had emergency section in the end, was kinda glad after I heard what weight he was ..... 10.6lbs - whopper!  Enjoy the last few weeks, you'll miss feeling those kicks.  x 

Honeybee - how are things? any word from the clinic? Hope you're good and that all these miracles are showing you that your time is just around the corner. x    

LittleC - A big congrats on your wee boy.  Hope all is going well and you're enjoying motherhood as much as me.  Like yourself, I never forget how blessed and lucky I am. Even when wrecked and grumpy after a sleepless night I still count my blessings. Enjoy every minute of little Finlay x  

Hope all other ladies are keeping well x

AFM - All going good here.  My little man is now 19 weeks, time is flying by.  Haven't mastered the full nights sleep yet but not complaining, will get there eventually    An appointment letter came in from NHS for me to go on waiting list (took a year and a half for it to land!!).  Going to go on it as it'll be another year before I'd start.  Will be very very nervous trying again as I'd say this egg reserve of mine is nearly empty at this stage.  Knowing me, I'll have probably started menopause by the time the appointment comes up  

Over n out for now.  Promise I'll be on more....

Love to you all,

Em x


----------



## Wishing1

Emo5 Great to hear from you, I cant believe your little one is 19 weeks already!! Where does the time go!
Glad to hear it's all going well apart from sleepless nights!

Honeybee, Hope your OK, long time no talk, sending you a hug   also   hope you are not working to hard, you need to save your energy.

Little C, Your little one was born on my other halfs birthday so he is a Leo!! I'm full of useless information!

Emmax hope you are doing OK, Have you had the scan yet? Do you know if you need a C Section? My friend has to have one in 2 weeks as her baby is in a hammock position and won't move! they tried today. At lease if you do you can get so excited as you know exactly when your little one will be arriving! 

Well I would firstly like to apologise for not replying sooner, I have had a bit of a time of it at the moment!! Hormones kicked in 2 week's ago, then at the weekend my sickness came back with a vengeance! So I'm off work again, I also have a week off next week, thank god as I hate work at the moment. On Monday I ended up in Emergency Gyne ward, as I felt sooo poorly, turns out I was really dehydrated and they finally allowed me home at 8pm ish!  Went to the Doctors on Tuesday who was furious that a GP that was supposed to call me didn't call me back as I had called before the midwife. 

Just been to the Midwife for my checkup and little Baby's heartbeat was heard today first time     was amazing, except looked over to hubby who was busy playing on his   phone, His boss is being a horrid person at the moment, and instead of my husband having his lunch hour to come with me, he needed to be out and back to work within 15 Min's, well I went in 10 Min's late!! Sorry I'm so angry, especially as the other day when I was at the hospital all day ON MY OWN as he was at work, all I wanted was some support so I sent him a text on Monday saying he loved his work more than me and the baby (hormones I know) but Then today our first appointment together as he couldn't make the booking in appointment he was more interested in work again, oh I'm so furious. I know i need to calm down but      

Anyway got home to find our next scan appointment is on the 20th November, then got to see the consultant as I'm overweight! Also i have Maternity fat club on the 23 October!! it's all go go go!

Anyway sorry for ranting I just can't say it to anyone without them saying its just your hormones, no i just want some support. No wonder I'm constantly being sick!!!

Anyway usual I'm sending love and wishes and prayers to everyone who needs them. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is well?!! 

Just to let anyone who might care know im having a BOY! Im 20 weeks on Friday and time is starting to fly now :-0

Emma have you had bump yet?

Everyone else hello and speak soon xxx


----------



## xemmax

Congrats wishing on news of having a not.we havnt round out but convinced it's boy from seeing scan.due in 4 days Wahoo.sweep in two days.estly seen as its been done before due date.gettin scared new.still can't believe we r having a baby I will let u Know wen.eeeek.xxxxxxx


----------



## Wishing1

Hello Emma, OMG due in 4 days soooo exciting, bet you can't wait to meet the little mite! 

Did the Placenta move or have you got to have a c section? 

Finally feeling some movement now  Im s and a half months on Thursday exciting stuff. 

Hope all goes well, and let us know what you have xx


----------

